# ***West-Harz-Duderstadt-Herzberg-Osterode-Göttingen-THREAD***



## Fanatic_Ice (10. Februar 2007)

*Habe diesen Thread mal eröffnet um mehrere gleichgesinnte Biker aus meinem Umland zufinden bzw. auch mal zutreffen oder kennen zulernen.  *


*Einfach mal bissel posten was ihr so macht und ob man sich euch anschließen kann, auch für Party, Veranstaltungen oder was Eigenes auf die Beine stellen.*


----------



## alterknochen (11. Februar 2007)

gute Idee 

hab mal für biken allgemein gestimmt....suche Trails in Dud/GB u.s.w., vielleicht kann man ja mal  zusammen was starten.

Grüsse

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic_Ice (12. Februar 2007)

Hi, gehen tut´ immer was nur müssten sich hier mal ein paar Biker mehr melden, natürlich auch Mädels.


----------



## Fanatic_Ice (1. März 2007)

**PUSH**

Hier muss doch noch mehr gehen! *SUCHANZEIGE!!!*

*BITTE MELDET EUCH, BALD SIND DIE TAGE WIEDER TROCKENER. *


----------



## MTBfun (4. März 2007)

hallöchen,

ich trag mich dann auch mal hier ein  

am liebsten fahre ich trails mit dem MTB, aber die sind hier in der gegend wohl gut versteckt - zumindest kenne ich nicht viele und im moment ist eh (leider) alles verschlammt.

ich hab zwar auch ein rennrad, aber wenn ich die wahl hab greif ich doch lieber zum MTB.

ansonsten fahre ich gelegentlich mit den jungs von velo sport hier in göttingen, aber die sind schon wieder alle ganz geirig auf rennrad fahren wegen der 'tour d'energie'. die fahren zwar oft zusammen, aber meist nicht so wie ich gern möchte  

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## eichsfelder (17. März 2007)

Hi Bernhard,


bin relativ neu hier und will auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, sozusagen Premieren-Posting. Also meine Touren stelle ich in der Regel am PC über MagicMaps zusammen. Da ist jeder Trampelpfad eingezeichnet und gerade die sind halt richtig interessant. Nun ja, manchmal hat man halt auch Pech, und der Trail ist schlichtweg zugewachsen. Aber wo ein Wille ist... ist auch ein Weg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. War letzten Sonntag von Obernfeld zum Großen Knollen. Kyrill (der Sturm) hat da doch einiges im Moment unfahrbar gemacht (fluch) die Bäume liegen wie Streichhölzer plötzlich quer über den Weg. Da brauchts halt ein paar gute Wurfanker . Aber sonst wars Klasse. Knapp 60 km und 1000 Hömes war für die erste richtige Tour im Jahr schon mal ganz gut. 
Im Harz kenn ich übrigens noch ein paar richtig interessante Touren. Wer mal mit will, kann sich ruhig melden. Konditionell hats bislang jeder überstanden... selbst Leute, die nur einmal im Jahr auf dem Bike sitzen. Dann dauerts halt ein wenig länger... schließlich ist man weder auf der Arbeit, noch auf der Flucht, oder?
Ach ja, bin übrigens kürzlich auch auf dem Roringer rumgeturnt... übel, übel... sag ich Dir. Der schöne Singletrail vom Treppenweg (Mackenrode) bis runter zur B27 ist fast komplett (2/3) durch Waldarbeiten zerstört . Das gleiche Bild übrigens auch beim Downhill vom Hühnstollen runter zum Södderich. Für die untere Hälfte braucht man wohl ein Ganzkörper-Kondom für die Schlammwüste, die anscheinend ein Harvester hinterlassen hat. Bergab treten wie ein Großer, um überhaupt vorwärts zu kommen, ist weit vom Fun entfernt. Bis der tolle Trail mal wieder richtig Bock macht, vergehen bestimmt Jahre. 

Bis denne und viele Grüße
Bernhard


----------



## BikerGT40 (21. April 2007)

Bin aus Reyershausen und gerne für gemeinsame Runden zu haben!!!


----------



## Spitti (23. April 2007)

Hier habt ihr sicher mehr erfolg 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255740

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## Lars.776 (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo bin auch aus der Gegend


----------



## Kathinka (17. Mai 2007)

Hi, habe mich auch für 'Mountainbiking allgemein' eingetragen. 
Freu mich, wenn man mal gemeinsam ne runde drehen kann    Eher allerdings an wo'enden. Meldet euch doch einfach mal, mehr als notfalls absagen kann ich nicht  
Bin auch letztens vom kerstlingröder feld über mackenröder spitze zur B27 runtergefahren und kann mich 'eichsfelder' nur anschließen, dass die strecke durch waldarbeiten nicht mehr wieder zu erkennen ist. Dachte teilweise schon, ich hätte mich verfahren  

VG C


----------



## graubündenbiker (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe ebenso für MTB-allgemein gestimmt, fahre gelegentlich Marathon-Rennen, jetzt am Sonntag war für mich in Altenau Saisonstart, und das war fast schon ein Heimspiel da ich in Clausthal studiere. Bin momentan dabei die unendlichen Singletrails im Harz zu erkunden...
Grüße, Maximilian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuddel (25. August 2007)

Bin auch aus der Gegend (Göttingen) und wäre an Treffs und zusammen fahren interessiert


----------



## VA 700 (26. August 2007)

Auch ich bin dabei. Lasst uns doch mal ein größeres Treffen organisieren, wo möglichst viele zusammenkommen und wir uns besser kennenlernen können!

Komme aus Bovenden und bin 23 und hab auch mal MTB allgemein angekreuzt.

Ich frage einfach mal ganz direkt. Wer hat nächsten SA (1.9.07) Zeit für ein Treffen? Bei schlechtem Wetter vielleicht in ner Bar o.Ä.?!

Grüße an Marcel (wuddel) und Bernhard (MTBfun) ;-) und alle anderen unbekannterweise natürlich auch

André


----------



## wuddel (26. August 2007)

Also am 01.09. bzw. das Wochenende muß ich arbeiten,aber ich versuche am Samstag Früdienst zu bekommen dann hätte ich Nachmittags Zeit für ne Ausfahrt ins Grüne  Ich sage noch mal bescheid da ich erst am Mittwoch/Donnerstag weiß wie ich tatsächlich am WE arbeite ... aber ich werde schon mal Frühdienst anmelden  

Den Rest per Mail


----------



## MTBfun (26. August 2007)

ich bin auch dabei, uhrzeit spielt bei mir keine rolle, weil ich (fast) immer zeit habe  

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (26. August 2007)

Na das klingt doch soweit schon mal ganz gut. Muss SA Vormittag selber bis 12 arbeiten, aber so nachmittags kann man doch mal was unternehmen. Zu dritt wär ja schon mal was, aber mehr wär natürlich noch schöner... Marcel, vielleicht bekommst du ja Kathinka noch dazu...

André


----------



## Kathinka (28. August 2007)

Jou, hab Samstag auch Zeit und bin gern dabei  
Können ja Zeit und Treffpunkt hier nochmal reinstellen, vielleicht hat der ein oder andere Lust kurzfristig und spontan mitzufahren.

Bis denne

Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (28. August 2007)

Gut, ich würde einfach mal *vorschlagen* SA, _15 Uhr_, Treffpunkt: _Bahnhof, Infotürmchen_.
Was haltet ihr davon? Wer wäre wohl mit dabei?

André


----------



## MTBfun (28. August 2007)

bin dabei! hoffe das wetter ärgert uns nicht  

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (28. August 2007)

Da hab ich auch noch so meine Bedenken. Laut Wettervorhersage soll's ja nicht so pralle werden, aber um ehrlich zu sein, wette ich da nicht allzu viel drauf, da das doch eh meistens nicht stimmt.

Claudia, Marcel? Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Ready To Race (28. August 2007)

ahoisen,...
gerade erst jetzt den thread gefunden.. wos den doch schon so lange gibt  
mti letuen radeln die aus gö kommen udn ne ahnung wo man fahren kann, ist ne gute idee.. ich hab immer nie zeit und lust iwie durch den wald zu düsen uund was zu suchen...geschweige denn, dass ich es iwann wieder finden würde^^

am wochenende ist bike, wenns klappt werde ich dahin..
aber das muss ja keine einmalige sache sein


----------



## VA 700 (28. August 2007)

Hey prima, noch jemand!

Wann würde dir denn ein Treffen passen?

LG,
André


----------



## Werra (28. August 2007)

Hi,
ich hätte auch Lust, bin aber nicht so Fit und ich weiß nciht ob ich das bis 15 Uhr schaffe  
muß vorher noch Post austragen   und in Postklufft wollt ich nicht mitfahren  auch wenn ich da gleich am Bahnhof bin  
Grüße
Vera


----------



## VA 700 (28. August 2007)

Na dann müssen wir alle einen Kompromiss finden, wo möglichst viele Zeit haben. Dazu muss jeder mal sagen, von wann bis wann er am SA etwa Zeit hätte.
Also ich fange mal an und sage von 14 Uhr bis 19 Uhr.

André


----------



## Ready To Race (28. August 2007)

ich werde den fred aufmerksam verfolgen...
und wenn ich nich auf der robike sein sollte, ich zeit und lust habe.. schließe ich mich euch ja evtl noch an..!
desswegen von mir auch einfach mal kein zeitvorschlag^^
entweder ich komme dann.. oda halt ncih  

liebe grüße,
patti


----------



## Kathinka (28. August 2007)

Ich hab ebenfalls den ganzen nachmittag zeit und kann mich nach euch richten. 14:00 bis 19:00 ist also auch bei mir okay.

*Vera  Ich bin auch nicht so fit, dann sind wir ja schon mal zwei schlusslichter 

Ciao Claudia


----------



## wuddel (29. August 2007)

Hey,ich sehe zwar Fit aus bin aber ein Wrack   

Nun redet mal alle nicht soo schlecht,wenn hier Rennradfahrer reinschaun  

Aber wiegesagt wir wollen ja kein Race starten sondern einfach mal fahren,ich denke das keiner von uns ein Konkurrenzdenken hat und zeigen muß was für ein Tiger in ihm steckt 

Also um eine Zeitspanne anzugeben: 15.30-19.30h

Ich habe leider nur ein Bikeproblem.Zum Treffen würde ich kommen nur ob ich lange mitfahren kann weiß ich nicht.Entweder könnt ich mir ein MTB ausleihen,wenn das nicht funzt würde ich mit dem RR vorbei kommen und halt bei Waldgebiet schieben ... ehh ich meine umkehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ready To Race (29. August 2007)

Was mir gerade in den kopf geschossen kommt..
wenns auch so ums radeln geht.. äääm ich bin so gar nich für ne strecke geeignet...xD
eigtl kann ich nur bergABfahren.. und tables hüppen mit meinem winzgen dirtbike  d.h. selbst wenn der sattel raus is.. kann man da nicht mehr als einmal quer durch die stadt fahren, danach bin ich platt 

schicke grüße


----------



## Werra (29. August 2007)

ab 16 Uhr kann ich auf jeden Fall 
Grüße
Vera


----------



## MTBfun (29. August 2007)

@ready to race

wie willst du denn bergab fahren, wenn du mit dem Bike nicht rauf kommst? Shuttle zum Kehr oder Westerberg hab ich noch nicht gesehen 

@wuddel

wenn du nicht zu groß bist hab ich vielleicht ein MTB (Rahmengröße M) leihweise für dich.

gruß,
MTBfun

PS: Zeit passt bei mir immer, muss nur halbwegs trocken sein, damit die Trails nicht zu rutschig werden


----------



## wuddel (29. August 2007)

Wollen wir 16.00h sagen?,Treffen Schillerwiese oder Bahnhof?

@ Bernhard: Ich bin 180 cm  

Ich schreib noch ne kurze Mail 

P.S.: Und wenn es regnet lassen wir es kurzfristig ausfallen,oder?!


----------



## VA 700 (30. August 2007)

Also, 16 Uhr scheint ja allen zu passen. Ich würde also vorschlagen, wir treffen uns diesen SA um 16 Uhr am Bahnhof (Infoturm), da keiner was dagegen gesagt hat und fahren ne leichte Tour; zum einen, damit Marcel irgendwie ohne das neue Bike mitfahren kann und zum Anderen denke ich, kann man sich da besser unterhalten und kennenlernen als auf irgendwelchen Trails? Meine Meinung! Wir wollen ja UNS kennenlernen und nicht die Fähigkeiten und den Mut der Anderen!

Wer ist damit einverstanden? Und wer meldet sich offiziell an, dass er/sie dabei ist? Ich mache den Anfang!

Wenn das Wetter nicht passen sollte, könnte man sich auch ohne Bikes irgendwo in der Stadt in ne Bar zusammensetzen??

Gruß,
André


----------



## Werra (30. August 2007)

Einverstanden, 16 Uhr am Bahnhof 
Der Infoturm ist am Bahnhof wo??? Sorry, aber ich bin da nicht so oft, auch wenn ich nebenan arbeite  
aber ich guck einfach nach einem blauen Focusbike 
ich hab auch ein Focus 

Grüße
Vera 
freu mich schon


----------



## MTBfun (30. August 2007)

ich bin auch mit 16 Uhr einverstanden. Fahre ein schwarzes Liteville und sollte leicht zu erkennen sein, denn sooo viele gibt es davon in Göttingen nicht.

Der Infoturm ist glaub ich das hässliche Ding mit der Spitze drauf bei den Bushaltestellen.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## Werra (30. August 2007)

Ach dann weiß ich  beim Busbahnhof  ist da nicht auch so´n Fahrkartendingens drinn?


----------



## VA 700 (30. August 2007)

Ja, Vera, freue mich auch auf einen Artgenossen meiner Marke ;-) Sieht man sehr selten, finde ich!

Genau Bernhard, das Ding mit der Spitze an der Straße, wo die Busse direkt am Seitenstreifen halten.

Also kann ich mit euch beiden rechnen?

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuddel (30. August 2007)

Jo,ich bin auch dabei ... aber richtet nicht eure Tour nach mir,in ca. einer Woche kann ich ja dann voll mitmachen   Ich komme jedenfalls zum Treffen und fahre a bissl mit  

Und wenn die Sympathie stimmt denke ich fahren wir ehh noch öfters


----------



## Kathinka (31. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin auch dabei. 16:00 an diesem weißen turm mit spitzhut am busbahnfof.
Bisher ist laut wetter.de noch kein regen für morgen angesagt!  

Freu mich, bis denne
Claudia


----------



## VA 700 (31. August 2007)

Aber wetter.COM sagt Regen an


----------



## luck01 (1. September 2007)

Das Wetter ist im Augenblick SUPER.

Ich würde gerne mit euch um 16.00 Uhr eine Runde 
Rad fahren.

Damit ihr mich erkennt, ich fahre ein schwarzes Nicolai

Grüße

Lutz


----------



## VA 700 (1. September 2007)

OK, bisher ist es wirklich gut, aber ich hab nun schon viele Vorhersagen mit leichtem Regenschauer gehört/gesehen. Naja, hoffen wir einfach mal auf Gegenteiliges. Ich werde da sein, wenns nicht aus Eimern schüttet! Bis später!

André


----------



## ToolTime (1. September 2007)

Schad das ich das hier erst jetzt gelesen hab ,
wäre auch spontan für ne Tour zu haben gewesen .

Vielleicht klappts beim nächsten Mal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werra (1. September 2007)

Hi hier,
hoffe ihr fahrt nochmal 
vielleicht doch besser Sonntags 
Aber heute war echt ein Sch*** Tag bei der Arbeit , so spät wars noch nie, bin vor 30 Min nach Hause gekommen 
oder mal in der Woche, da hab ich auch mal frei 
Hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß, war richtig traurig, als ich dann wieder gefahren bin


----------



## VA 700 (1. September 2007)

Hey Vera, hab dich ja leider verpasst, aber der Tag war super! Wir bleiben alle am Ball und treffen uns wieder.

Gruß an Claudia, Marcel, Lutz und Bernhard!

PS: Wann habt ihr das nächste Mal Zeit?


----------



## wuddel (1. September 2007)

Junge Junge war das ne Action  

Ich weiß nicht was mir mehr gefallen hat ... das 12 km marschieren oder die 25 km Rad fahren   also zur Info wer nicht dabei war: Ich hatte einen Platten,und nach endlosen Schlauchflicken ist mir beim Pumpe abziehen das Ventil kaputt gegangen   .... aber Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben und so hilfsbereit waren  

Aber nun zum fahren: Es hat Spaß gemacht   und freue mich auch wieder auf eine Tour   aber erst wenn mein MTB fertig ist  

Gruß an alle und wiegesagt das sollten wir demnächst wiederholen,vielleicht sind dann Werra und ToolTime dabei


----------



## Kathinka (1. September 2007)

Ja, ich fand die tour mit euch auch toll. Nette truppe!  
Hoffe, wir können das bald wiederholen und auch mit den anderen dazu.

@Marcel

Wie? 12km gelaufen - ich denke, du konntest dich abholen lassen? Die Billingshäuser Schlucht ist jedenfalls nicht so lang!  

@Andre, Bernhard, Lutz

Ich hoffe, ihr seid ebenfalls gut nach hause gekommen, bzw. habt tws. noch ne extrarunde gedreht!


Also bis bald und euch noch ein schönes wochenende

Claudia


----------



## MTBfun (1. September 2007)

Mir hat unsere Runde auch sehr gut gefallen und ich bin nächstes mal garantiert wieder dabei. Da ich zeitlich sehr flexibel bin kann ich mich dabei voll nach euch richten.

Nach dem Cappuccino an der Plesse (danke nochmal an Lutz) bin ich direkt nach hause gefahren, weil ich etwas dünn angezogen war und ich mir nicht schon wieder ne Erkältung (hatte ich vor 2 Wochen erst) einfangen wollte.

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour  

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (2. September 2007)

@ Marcel: Ja also, dass du ganz bis nach Hause gelaufen bist, versteh ich jetzt auch nicht. Wenn du doch nicht abgeholt wurdest, warum hast du mich dann nicht angerufen? Hätte dich auch fahren können!

@ Lutz: Ganz vergesen... nochmal vielen Dank für die Einladung! Das war für mich ein klares Zeichen, dass da einer Lust hat öfter was mit der Gruppe zu unternehmen.

@ Claudia: Die Frau im Bunde... eine der wenigen, die überhaupt richtig biken. Meine Freundin is da leider nicht so der Fan von. Da könnte man ja fast ins Grübeln kommen...  

@ Bernhard: Danke für die Mail, werde mir das wohl mal genauer zu Gemüte führen.

@ Vera: Und ich hab mich so auf ein anderes Focus gefreut. Nächstes Mal darfst du dich nciht wieder verdrücken; da zählt die Ausrede Arbeit nicht nochmal  MTB-Team is wichtiger!  

@ alle anderen Göttinger: Also die Biker von heute sind wieder dabei. Wir können aber noch mehr Interessenten gebrauchen, wenn wir ein richtiges "Team" aufbauen wollen; also meldet euch, wir sind ne ganz liebe Truppe!  

Mein Zeitplan für die Woche: Hab Frühschicht, sprich bis 16.30 arbeiten und mit Ausnahme von MO und DI hab ich noch abends ab ca. 18 Uhr für ne Ausfahrt Zeit. Also wenn einer von euch Lust hat, bitte zeitig melden!

Schönen SO noch,
euer André


----------



## luck01 (2. September 2007)

Hallo,

war eine angenehme Ausfahrt. 

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntag und 
freue mich auf die nächste Runde mit Euch. 

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## Ready To Race (2. September 2007)

Hört sich an, als hätte es spaß gemacht  
und ich stelle fest, es gibt immer mehr leute in gö (oder näherer umgebung) die 'radfahren'

wobei mh jaa das wäre wohl echt nichts für mich gewesen, mitm dirtbike fühl ich mich nach 7 km schon kacke^^
also, bin da anderes fahren gewohnt 
und, ich hätte den altersdurchschnitt glaube ich noch ein bisschen gesenkt (kein angriff an iwen!!^^ aber ich gehe halt noch zur schule  ) und wäre mir evtl ein bisschen blöd vorgekommen

wer es noch nicht kennt, kann ja auch mal auf http://www.community33.de reinschauen!

weiterhin viel spaß beim strampeln 
liebe grüße,
patti


----------



## VA 700 (2. September 2007)

Na und? Was ist an 17 so schlimm? Ich war mit 23 auch "deutlich" der Jüngste/bzw. unterm Schnitt. Die anderen sind 30-40. *Na und?* Es haben sich ausnahmslos alle sofort auf Anhieb miteinander verstanden. Also diese Ausrede zählt auch nicht! Allerdings wär es schon ein Problem, wenn du nur 7 km durchhältst. Hast du nur das Dirtbike und fährst auch nur das?

André


----------



## Ready To Race (2. September 2007)

zur zeit habe ich nur das..
als hobby fahre ich auch nur das..
natürlich gibts da ncoh das rad für die stadt udn den weg zur schule..n normales mtb... mit dem man wesentlich angenehmer und länger fahren kann und wenn es sich um ne tour handeln sollte nich quer durch die botnik, dann ist das machbar.
allerdings ist das zur zeit nicht heile, bzw. wenn ichs einmal eingestellthabe oder machen lasse (schaltung) ist es bis ich zu hause bint wieder kaputt..
muss das umbdingt mal geregelt kriegen..!
dann würde ich beim nächsten oder übernächsten mal, wenn zeit ist, auch mal vorbeischneien 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (2. September 2007)

Schaltung einstellen kann ich dir auch, kein Problem! Daran soll es nicht hapern.  
Was ist das für ein MTB und für welchen Härtegrad ist es geeignet?


----------



## wuddel (2. September 2007)

Also die kürzeste Erklärung warum ich gelaufen bin ist: Weil ich es kann  

Oben stand mein Rad Computer bei 25 km ... als ich zuhause angeschoben kam stand das Ding bei 37 km.Das Waldstück zog sich ganz schön und es waren keine 3 km .... Danke an Lutz für die Fürsorge aber das nächste mal ruhig ehrlich sein   

Aber mal im ernst,mich hat einfach der innere Schweinehund gepackt und da ich das Radfahren vorzeitig beenden mußte habe ich das sozusagen als Training genutzt.Und es war auch spannend ... ein Wald der nicht enden wollte und ein Studentenwerk was ich noch nie gesehen habe ... und ich wußte gar nicht das wird ein "Deutsches Primaten Zentrum" haben,da bin ich dran vorbei ... und natürlich froh das sie mich nicht dabehalten haben.  

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf die nächste Tour


----------



## VA 700 (2. September 2007)

Leute, ich bin so frei und probier's gleich mal wieder:

SA, 8.9.07 - wer kann da und hat Lust auf ne Tour mit mir?
SO, 9.9.07 is das Rennen in Elliehausen - zusammen hin und zusehen?

André


----------



## MTBfun (2. September 2007)

hallo,


VA 700 schrieb:


> SA, 8.9.07 - wer kann da und hat Lust auf ne Tour mit mir?


ich hab Marcus versprochen ihn Sa gegen 15:30 bei einer Trainingsrunde querfeldein (Göttinger Wald - Mackenröder Trail) zu begleiten. Er will da nochmal 25-30 KM trainieren weil er Sonntag am MTB Rennen teilnimmt (letztes Jahr war er dritter in der Gesammtwertung). Da kannst du gern mit, Marcus ist zwar sehr fix und fährt auch schwierigste Sachen  ... aber er wartet dann immer mal wieder  



VA 700 schrieb:


> SO, 9.9.07 is das Rennen in Elliehausen - zusammen hin und zusehen?


da bin ich bestimmt dabei, aber nur zum zusehen und anfeuern  

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (2. September 2007)

OK, wenn meine neue Gabel bis dahin einsatzbereit ist, werd ich da mitkommen, Bernhard. Können uns dann ja nochmal kurzschließen. Ansonsten hab ich ir vorgenommen, mit der jetzigen Gabel bis die Neue kommt keine Extremen Sachen mehr.


----------



## wuddel (3. September 2007)

Ich bin Samstag auch dabei ------- wenn mein Rad bis dahin startklar ist.

Sonntag als Zuschauer aufjedenfall ... würde ja gerne mitmachen aber das wäre zu verfrüht selbst wenn mein Bike Freitag fertig ist.Aber wenn es fertig ist könnten wir auch die Strecke in Elliehausen mal abfahren oder wird die Samstag schon gesperrt sein?!Aber zuschaun und anfeuern mache ich auch gerne .... auch wenn ich Markus nicht kenne   aber dann feuer ich eben die Frauen mitte/ende 20 an   (falls da welche dabei sind^^)


----------



## Kathinka (3. September 2007)

Schade, ich bin da schon weg   und erst übernächste woche wieder da und dann hoffentlich auch dabei  

Viel spaß euch an dem weekend!

LG Claudia


----------



## Ready To Race (3. September 2007)

meine wenigkeit muss zum schützenumzug, im anshcluss zum königsschießen und abends aufn ball -.-

viel spaß!


----------



## Werra (4. September 2007)

Huhu,
Sonntag würd ich auch gern mit kommen, aber Samstag weiß ich nicht wie ich mit der Arbeit fertig werde, ob es nun 15 uhr wird oder 17 uhr, da kann ich nur kurzfristig zusagen  oder absagen :/

Grüße
Vera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (5. September 2007)

Hallo Wuddel,



> Oben stand mein Rad Computer bei 25 km ... als ich zuhause angeschoben kam stand das Ding bei 37 km.Das Waldstück zog sich ganz schön und es waren keine 3 km .... Danke an Lutz für die Fürsorge aber das nächste mal ruhig ehrlich sein



Da habe ich mich wohl etwas verschätzt. 

Grüße 
Lutz


----------



## VA 700 (5. September 2007)

mhh. Also heute sah/sieht das Wetter ja ganz gut aus und ich werd' gleich wohl mal spontan ne Runde drehen, aber die Wettervorhersagen für SA sind zumindest laut wetter.com nicht so gut. 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit!


----------



## luck01 (7. September 2007)

Hallo Bernhard,

wo wollt Ihr euch denn für die Runde am Samstag treffen?
Ist 15.30 Uhr noch korrekt?

Gerne würde ich mich euch anschließen.

Lutz


----------



## VA 700 (7. September 2007)

Hi Leute!

Ich bekomme morgen höchstwahrscheinlich mein Paket mit der neuen Gabel und werd' die natürlich gleich einbauen! Weiß also noch nicht genau, wie das morgen bei mir mit ner Tour aussieht. Desweiteren wollte ich mit Marcel gegen Vormittag/Mittag mal zu Marco-Bikes und mal abklären, was der sich so vorstellt beim Aufbau seines MTB-Teams.

Ich melde mich morgen aber hier nochmal!

Bis dann,
André


----------



## VA 700 (8. September 2007)

Also: bei mir wird das wohl heute nichts mit Tour, weil ich gleich meine Gabel umbauen will und mir damit Zeit lasse, damit das alles ordentlich wird!
Aber morgen beim Rennen will ich dabei sein. Marcel und ich wollen bei halbwegs vernünftigen Wetter zusammen hinfahren. Wer kommt mit?

André (der sich auf seine Gabel freut  )


----------



## luck01 (8. September 2007)

Hallo André, Bernhard und Marcus!

Die Runde mit euch war prima. 

Hoffentlich habe ich euch auf den feuchten Single Trail
nicht zu sehr aufgehalten.

Leider konnte ich ja nicht mit euch zurückfahren. So ein
Platten ist einfach blöd . Als ich in Roringen war, hatte die Milch im Reifen das Loch abgedichtet. Einmal aufpumpen und das Problem war behoben.

Ihr habt natürlich Recht, Speedkings sind nichts für feuchte Wurzeln und einen feuchten Kalkboden.

Ein schönes Wochenenende wünsche ich Euch
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (8. September 2007)

Ja, hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht. Ich stelle grad mal Bilder von meinem braunen Bike online, damit alle, die nicht dabei waren, sich in etwa vorstellen, was das für ne Tour war!

Meine neue Gabel arbeitet bisher auch prima. Und blau/schwarz ist das Bike auch gleich wieder  
Ich kann es einfach nicht ertragen, wenn es dreckig ist - da bin ich eitel.

Lutz, cooler Sturz!  Danke, dass ich in unmittelbarer Nähe live dabei sein durfte  Hoffe, du hast dir wirklich nichts getan!!

Wer ist morgen beim Rennen dabei?
André


----------



## MTBfun (8. September 2007)

war echt spassig heute, wenn auch etwas matschig. bin nun auch wieder daheim und sauber. das kleine schwarze (liteville) hat sich beim spielen zwar auch dreckig gemacht, aber erstmal muss ich nun was futtern 

wann geht das denn morgen los? marcus hat was von 10:45 uhr gesagt ... das wäre ja mitten in der nacht.

wenn ich früh genug den weg aus dem bett finde, werd ich auch kommen. zumindest wenn es kein unwetter gibt  

gruß,
bernhard

ps: wir sollten uns 'team plattfuss' nennen  wer ist der nächste?


----------



## VA 700 (8. September 2007)

Ach stimmt, da war ja noch was... Einen von uns hat heute ganz schön getroffen. Was hast du denn verbrochen gehabt, dass du alles abkriegst, Lutz?  

So, Bilder sind online unter meinen Alben  
Mache später auch noch welche, wenns komplett sauber ist, damit ich mal ein ordentliches, aktuelles Album vorweisen kann!

Mhh, ich fahre zusammen mit Marcel hin. Lasst uns morgen früh einfach telefonieren und dann kurzschließen, ok?!


----------



## Werra (8. September 2007)

MTBfun schrieb:


> wann geht das denn morgen los? marcus hat was von 10:45 uhr gesagt ... das wäre ja mitten in der nacht.
> 
> wenn ich früh genug den weg aus dem bett finde, werd ich auch kommen. zumindest wenn es kein unwetter gibt
> 
> ...



Mir ist das irgendwie auch zu früh, ich muß erstma ausschlafen  

Grüße
Vera


----------



## VA 700 (9. September 2007)

Tja, jetzt ist wohl grad Start in Elliehausen und keiner scheint dort zu sein. Marcel hängt wohl auch noch im Saft und ich hab keine Lust allein hinzugurken. Schade eigentlich; hätte es gern mitverfolgt  

Marcel, wann kriegst du dein Bike? Würde mich ja spontan zur "Einfahrrunden-Eskorte" anbieten  
Habe diese Woche eigentlich immer ab 16.30 Uhr Zeit für kleine Ausfahrten. Wenn's nicht grad wieder so 'ne Matschfahrt ist und ich 2 Stunden an der Reinigung meines Bikes und meiner Klamotten verbringe, dann meldet euch einfach bei mir! Nummer haben ja alle  

André


----------



## VA 700 (10. September 2007)

Und, wie ist das Rennen in Elliehausen ausgegangen? Gibts da irgendwo einen Bericht zu? Habe nämlich noch nichts gefunden.

Ich frag auch gleich direkt wieder: Wer hat nächstes WE Zeit?
Müsste dann einen neuen Hinterreifen einfahren 
Sonntag kann ich auf jeden Fall schon mal leider NICHT, SA hätte ich am Nachmittag Zeit, weil ich bis mittags arbeiten muss. Wie siehts bei euch aus? Marcel? Neues Bike gleich einreiten??

André


----------



## Werra (10. September 2007)

Huhu, 
Sa wird bei mir immer sehr eng werden, es sei denn ich habe frei  das habe ich alle 6 Wochen oder nach 17 Uhr???
Hat irgendwer Lust Morgen zu fahren, so gegen 13 oder 14 Uhr?

Grüße
Vera


----------



## VA 700 (10. September 2007)

Werra schrieb:


> Huhu,
> Sa wird bei mir immer sehr eng werden, es sei denn ich habe frei  das habe ich alle 6 Wochen oder nach 17 Uhr???



mhh, wir können ja auch gern mal ne spätere Tour machen. Hat jeder Licht? (Ja Marcel, wir bauen dir noch eins dran  ) So in die Dämmerung rein kann ja auch mal ganz spannend sein. Oder du kommst einfach nach...?!




Werra schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer Lust Morgen zu fahren, so gegen 13 oder 14 Uhr?



Gern, wenn ich da schon zu Hause wär  
Ich könnte frühestens ab 16.30 in GÖ sein.

André


----------



## Werra (10. September 2007)

VA 700 schrieb:


> mhh, wir können ja auch gern mal ne spätere Tour machen. Hat jeder Licht? (Ja Marcel, wir bauen dir noch eins dran  ) So in die Dämmerung rein kann ja auch mal ganz spannend sein. Oder du kommst einfach nach...?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Licht, was´n das?  
Also ich bräuchte dann auch welches  
oder ich komme nach  werd erstma eure Handynummern alle speichern  
Und morgen um 16.30 wäre auch ok  da hab ich dann sogar schon Mittagsschlaf gemacht 
Grüße
Vera


----------



## VA 700 (10. September 2007)

Du willst es also auf ein Focus-Treffen anlegen?!  
Ich würde morgen aber auch nur bei trockenem Wetter fahren wollen. Wär das ok, wenn wir es davon abhängig machen würden?

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werra (10. September 2007)

VA 700 schrieb:


> Du willst es also auf ein Focus-Treffen anlegen?!



Ja  



VA 700 schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen aber auch nur bei trockenem Wetter fahren wollen. Wär das ok, wenn wir es davon abhängig machen würden?
> 
> André



Ja, das wäre ok, wobei ich so Schlammschlachten ja toll find, is doch viel spannender   

deine Handynummer hab ich gerade mal gespeichert, damit wir nicht übern Pc kommunizieren müssen 

Grüße
Vera


----------



## VA 700 (10. September 2007)

Ja, hab nur grad eine Schlammschlacht hinter mir und will nicht schon wieder putzen  
OK, dann kommunizieren wir morgen spontan per Handy. Ich komme so um halb vier nach Hause und würde mich dann melden.
Und ja, dein "Test" ist positiv ausgefallen  

Gruß,
der mit dem anderen Focus


----------



## MTBfun (10. September 2007)

hallo,

morgen 13:00 uhr geht bei mir leider nicht. da bin ich noch in kassel ein paar autos anschauen 

wochenende hab ich zeit und licht ist auch kein problem, meine lampe macht die nacht zum tag  

gruß,
bernhard

ps: markus ist in elliehausen 3. in der gesammtwertung und erster in seiner altersklasse geworden


----------



## wuddel (11. September 2007)

Ich klink mich mal ein    der Andre und ich wollten Samstag ne Tour machen da mein Bike endlich da ist   YEEEEHAAAAW  

Also wir wollten bei 15.00h starten ... Strecke noch offen.Wer hat Zeit und Lust sich uns anzuschließen???


----------



## VA 700 (11. September 2007)

Vera, Bernhard und ich sind heute zusammen gefahren (für mich waren es 48 km, aber ich hab ja immer etwas mehr, da ich nich direkt in GÖ wohne) Bernhard ist SA dabei und Vera gibt einem von uns SA morgen bescheid, ob sie mit kann oder nachkommt oder Ähnliches.
Claudia, Lutz? Wie sieht's aus?

15 Uhr würde mir persönlich passen.

André


----------



## luck01 (12. September 2007)

Eine Tour ohne Platten - gibt es das denn auch? 

Ob ich Samstag kann weiß ich leider noch nicht.

Postet doch die Uhrzeit und den Treffpunkt, dann kann
ich mich eventuell noch kurzfristig anschließen.

Lutz


----------



## luck01 (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

leider muß ich die Tour für Samstag absagen.

Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Ausfahrt.

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## VA 700 (14. September 2007)

Also Freunde, morgen *SA, den 15.09.07* treffen wir uns wieder am Bahnhof, da es für die meisten relativ zentral ist.
Ich bin dabei, Marcel ist dabei, Bernhard wohl auch, oder?! Und ich bringe noch 1-2 Freunde mit, wenn die Zeit haben.

Alles klar Leute?

André


----------



## Werra (14. September 2007)

Huhu,
also ich kann jetzt schon sagen, das es bei mir vor 17 Uhr nichts wird  
Somit also absage  
Mir hat das am Dienstag total Spaß gemacht  
Hoffe es war nicht zu schlimm das ihr dauernt auf mich warten mußtet  
Ich würde gern am Sonntag ein bissel fahren, so gegen Mittag, vielleicht erbarmt sich jemand? 
Muß ja noch einiges lernen, sonst müßt ihr immer auf mich warten nicht nur Berg hoch  

Grüße 
Vera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBfun (14. September 2007)

hallo 

samstag bin ich dabei, ich muss nur die zeit wissen wann wir uns treffen.

sonntag fahre ich mit velo sport ne tour im harz (sonnenberg irgendwo) und kann da dann leider nicht mit.

nächsten und übernächsten samstag (22.09. + 29.09.) bin ich nicht dabei, weil ich da die trails am lago di garda erkunden werde 

viele grüße,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (14. September 2007)

15 Uhr! Hatte ich vergessen zu sagen! Bis morgen Bernhard!

André


----------



## VA 700 (15. September 2007)

Zurück von der Tour...
rund 50 KM, richtig geile Abfahrten und für die letzten drei der schöne Sprung und die anschließende Steilkurve - GEIL!

Hat Spaß gemacht, Jungs.
Wir sind auf einem guten Weg zu unserem Team und ich hoffe, wir bleiben so zusammen!!  

Die Trails hätten zwar noch ein klein wenig feuchter sein können, aber die Strecke war perfekt!


----------



## VA 700 (16. September 2007)

An die drei Dransfelder (Timo & Co.), die ich heute auf der Plesse angesprochen habe:

Ich hoffe, ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen, hattet noch ein bisschen Trail-Spaß und habt den Thread hier gefunden. Lest euch einfach ein bisschen ein und macht euch euer Bild von uns...

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust nächstes WE oder so mal mitzukommen, wenn wir uns bei halbwegs tragbarem Wetter wieder treffen.
Das würde dann hier aktuell und zeitig genug wieder angeschlagen, damit man sich absprechen kann, wer wann Zeit und Lust hat.

Ihr könnt mich auch wie gesagt gern per PN ansprechen und euch nähere Infos einholen, bzw e-Mail-Adressen o.Ä. austauschen.

Ich hoffe, es war euch nicht zu dreist, das sich euch einfach so angesprochen habe, aber ich wir suchen ständig MTBler und ihr ward mir sympatisch  

MfG,
André

PS: @Marcel: War zwar ein kurzer Ausflug heute, aber hat auf jeden Fall wieder Spaß gemacht. Wie nanntest du diesen Sprung dort? Teufelshügel oder Todesschanze?


----------



## wuddel (17. September 2007)

Also kurz bevor ich gleich zur Arbeit muß:

Samstag hat Spaß gemacht,manchmal war ich noch etwas ängstlich und zurückhaltend aber sehr cool   ich muß halt die Technik noch etwas verinnerlichen ... aber dann gehts ab  

Sonntag: Zwar kurz aber sehr spaßig   und ich war trotzdem vom Bergfahren kaputt und die Trails haben mich überwindung gekostet ... aber es geht immer besser  


Und an die die Du angesprochen hast: Meldet euch ruhig mal ... letztens waren wir zu sechst unterwegs ... also immer ran   mit mehr Leuten macht es mehr fun   

Und Andre die Abfahrt hieß Teufelsschanze ... aber ich habe mich vertan,denn die ist etwas weiter unten direkt vor den Tennisplätzen aber auch mit einem Absprung,da ist aber gefährlicher wegen Passanten etc. die den Weg oft passieren und unten halt gleich der Weg ist ... aber kann ich Dir ja mal zeigen.Aber die Abfahrt mit der steilen Kurve ist cool .... sollten wir mal filmen


----------



## eddi chance (17. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

klinke mich mal ein in den Thread,
Andrè hat euch ja schon vorgewarnt

würd mich gern anschliessen und ne Runde mit drehen,
nächstes WE wäre bei mir supi! 
Sonntag hätt ich Zeit, Samstag evtl auch,
inzwischen bete ich schonmal zum Sonnengott, 
dass er uns reich bescheren möge

@André:
war dreist, aber genau richtig, 
sonst wär der Kontakt ja nicht zu stande gekommen 

bin gespannt

Gruß Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (17. September 2007)

Und ich dachte schon, ihr meldet euch nicht.
Naja, zum Thema "dreist": ich denke, MTBler verstehen sich untereinander.
Bleib am besten hier aktuell mit dabei, dann kannst du in der Zeitplanung effektiv mitwirken.

Hast du eigentlich grob verstanden, was ich auf der Plesse kurz angerissen hatte?! Wenn nicht, frag ruhig per PN oder so.

André


----------



## wuddel (18. September 2007)

Dann begrüße ich mal Timo hier im Forum,schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast.Und am Wochenende klingt gut,mal sehen wie das Wetter wird ... ich glaube zum Wochenende hin soll es angenehmer werden.  

Die Tour können wir uns ja dann überlegen,aber da Ihr aus Dransfeld kommt wollte ich mal wissen ob der Gaußturm bzw. das Gebiet gute Möglichkeiten bietet ?, ich habe nämlich gehört das es da auch gute Wege geben soll ... selbst bin ich nur hoch und wieder runter gefahren auf der Straße.Das war schon heftig aber sowas machen Andre und Lutz eh einbeinig   

Ansonsten soll es noch gute Waldgebiete geben in und um Gleichen.Also von mir aus können wir auch mal Gebiete um Göttingen rum erkunden.


----------



## Kathinka (19. September 2007)

Hi Leute, 
bin wieder zurück aus Kölle    und würde gern bald mal wieder mit euch ne kleine tour machen!
Hier hat ja einiges stattgefunden in meiner abwesenheit, wie ich hier so gelesen habe *neid*

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch diesen Freitag nachmittag, ab ca. 16:00 zeit für ne runde?
Samstag geht bei mir leider gar nicht und sonntag nur evtl.

Gruß
Claudia


----------



## VA 700 (19. September 2007)

Also ich kann FR definitiv nicht, SA wäre wieder passend und SO reißt mir meine Freundin wohl die E*er ab  

Also, wer kann SA Nachmittag wieder so um die gewohnte Zeit rum?

André


----------



## Werra (19. September 2007)

Huhu, 
ich habe langes WE  hab also Samstag frei und ab Freitag ab ca. 15 Uhr Zeit 

Grüße
Vera


----------



## VA 700 (19. September 2007)

Coole Sache Vera;
dann hoffe ich nur, dass es dir diesmal nicht zuviel wird. Weil letztes Mal nach Dransfeld raus war ja schon ne einfache Tour und da ich weiß, wie mein sonst trainierter Kumpel letzte Woche fertig war, will ich lieber vorwarnen, bevor ein böses Ende naht!
Hast du dich inzwischen mal nach nem Licht umgesehen? An diesem Thema hattest du doch besonderes Interesse...?!

André


----------



## wuddel (20. September 2007)

Ohh wo Du gerade Licht sagst ... das brauche ich auch noch,aber a bissl will ich es noch rausschieben  

Ich wollte erst Freitag fahren kann aber auch nicht.Da würde mir Samstag und Sonntag besser passen.Und wenn Samstag mehreren paßt würde ich den Samstag vorschlagen,Uhrzeit und Ort wären mir egal ich könnte allerdings nur bis ca. 18.00h.

@ Andre, meine Pedalen waren heute noch nicht da ... werden ende der Woche da sein.Aber ich schaffe es erst am Montag dann.


----------



## luck01 (20. September 2007)

Kathinka schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> bin wieder zurück aus Kölle    und würde gern bald mal wieder mit euch ne kleine tour machen!
> Hier hat ja einiges stattgefunden in meiner abwesenheit, wie ich hier so gelesen habe *neid*
> 
> ...



Hallo Claudia,

leider muß ich Freitag Nachmittag arbeiten.
Vielleicht können wir ja am Sonntag fahren?

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## Werra (20. September 2007)

Hey Andre,

ups 

also das war zwar anstrengend, aber es hat spaÃ gemacht 
wenn es euchnicht stÃ¶rt, das ihr dauernt warten mÃ¼Ãt, und wie soll ich sonst alles lernen, wenn nciht von euch?
und wegen dem Licht, da hab ich schon geguckt
es gibt da welches von nightpro ca 100 â¬, aber dann sieht man auch was, aber ich will das auchnoch hinaus schieben, und es mir zum geburtstag schenken lassen  so  in 2 Monaten


----------



## VA 700 (20. September 2007)

Also Freunde:

*SA, 22.09.07, 14 Uhr* wieder da am *Bahnhof/Infotürmchen* treffen??!!

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kathinka (20. September 2007)

Hi Vera,

da die jungs scheinbar alle am freitag verhindert sind...  
wie wärs, wenn wir zusammen eine kleine runde drehen? 
Mir würde ein treffpunkt in Weende oder Ostviertel ganz gut passen, je nach ziel.

Claudia


----------



## eddi chance (20. September 2007)

VA 700 schrieb:


> Also Freunde:
> 
> *SA, 22.09.07, 14 Uhr* wieder da am *Bahnhof/Infotürmchen* treffen??!!
> 
> André


Hi,

bin Samstag dabei,
Treffen Bahnhof/Infotürmchen 14uhr geht klar!

Gruß Timo


----------



## MTBfun (20. September 2007)

hi,
wie oben schon erwähnt bin ich ab morgen eine woche am gardasee. ich komme zwar am samstag in einer woche zurück, aber nach 1000 km autofahrt werde ich da glaub ich nicht mehr aufs bike springen.

wünsche euch in der zwischenzeit viel spass und wenig regen.

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (20. September 2007)

Sehr schön, das find ich gut. Bringst du die beiden von der Plesse auch mit?
Also, eine Zusage hab ich damit schon. Bernhard, dir viel Spaß! Komm bitte heile wieder.
Das Angebot steht: SA 14 Uhr am altebkannten Treffpunkt. Lutz, Marcel, Claudia, Vera - Wie schaut's?
Ich gucke mal, ob ich meine beiden Kumpels von letzter Woche wieder begeistern kann, bzw. ob die Zeit haben.

André, der auf noch mehr Resonanz hofft!


----------



## Werra (21. September 2007)

Kathinka schrieb:


> Hi Vera,
> 
> da die jungs scheinbar alle am freitag verhindert sind...
> wie wärs, wenn wir zusammen eine kleine runde drehen?
> ...



Huhu Claudia,
16 Uhr werde ich aber nicht schaffen, eher 17 Uhr, leider ist mein Handy jetzt auch nicht an und ich kann dir nicht Smsn 
bin gerade bei Lutz und darf mal seinen PC benutzen
ich meld mich sobald ich zu Hause bin

Grüße Vera


----------



## luck01 (21. September 2007)

Hallo André,

am Samstag um 14.00 Uhr bin ich da.
Gesundheitlich bin ich leider etwas angeschlagen ,
hoffentlich halte ich euch nicht zu sehr auf.

Bis Morgen dann
Lutz


----------



## Werra (21. September 2007)

huhu

war eine super Runde mit Claudia  

Und morgen komme ich auch   
müßt eben öfter mal warten 

Grüße
Vera


----------



## VA 700 (21. September 2007)

Fein, dann wird das morgen ja wieder was...
Denkt dran, dass die Uhrzeit diesmal 14 und nicht 15 beträgt!!
Freue mich sehr auf morgen. Marcel meldet sich nachher auch noch an!

Bis dann Freunde

André


----------



## Kathinka (21. September 2007)

Wünsche euch morgen viel spaß   
Ich kann ja wie schon gesagt, leider nicht mitfahren  

Nice weekend
Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (22. September 2007)

Ich hab ja vorher gesagt, heute bin ich derjenige, der sich auf die Fresse legt.
Die Schürfwunden gehen, aber mein Zeh tut ganz schön weh! Und ich glaub, ich hab jetzt noch etwas mehr Angst... für kurze Zeit  

Bitte das nächste mal vorwarnen, dass es SEHR holprig wird!

Hat aber ansonsten Spaß gemacht mit euch... hoffe, wir wiederholen das?!

André


----------



## Werra (22. September 2007)

Huhu,

vom Einkaufen zurück, gemütlich im Sessel und ein gutes Gefühl  
War zwar anstrengend aber super, danke fürs warten  
André, schön das alles noch drann ist und es dir ansonsten gut geht  
freu mich schon aufs nächste mal  
Aber Sa ist eher schlecht  wegen der Arbeit...

Grüße
Vera


----------



## VA 700 (24. September 2007)

Tja, also mein Orthopäde sagt nach dem heutigen Röntgen, dass ich im Zeh einen Haarriss am Knochen mit einer kleinen Absplitterung habe und mein Nacken ist vom Überrollen verspannt und traumatisiert. Trotzdem denke ich mal, dass es bei mir kommenden SA schon wieder weiter geht  

Soviel zum Sturz...

André


----------



## luck01 (24. September 2007)

Hallo Andsré,

GUTE BESSERUNG 

Alles Gute
Lutz


----------



## MTBfun (25. September 2007)

hallo leute,

ihr macht ja wilde sachen, wenn andre sich dabei ablegt. ich hoffe es war nicht zu schlimm für ihn.

ich war sonntag auf dem paso nota, gestern auf dem tremalzo und heute auf dem monte stino (oder so). es ist hammergeil, bei den abfahren 3 std nur runter zu brettern  bislang sturzfrei für mich.

morgen soll hier leider regen sein ... hoffe es wird nicht so schlimm 

viele grüße aus torbole/italien,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (26. September 2007)

Hallo Freunde!

Wie sieht's aus mit diesem SA?
Wettervorhersage ist lt. wetter.com zwar alles andere als rosig, aber man muss sich ja eh auf sowas nicht immer verlassen.
Mario (einer der beiden, die ich vorletztes Mal mitgebracht hatte) würde mitkommen und unser Marcel hat wohl auch Bock drauf.
Was sagen die Anderen?

Ich müsste mal wieder eine neue Reifen-Kombi einweihen  (teures Hobby  )

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kathinka (26. September 2007)

Sorry, ich muss schon wieder absagen  
Hab im moment zuviel andere termine, aber irgendwann klappts bestimmt  

Claudia


----------



## Werra (26. September 2007)

vor 15 Uhr kann ich auf keinen Fall und ob ich ab 16 Uhr kann weiß ich auch nicht  Also Sa kann ich eher nie ....
falls ich aber sehe ich schaffe es zeitlich, dann komme ich natürlich
wow, was für ein Satz *gg

Grüße
Vera


----------



## luck01 (27. September 2007)

Leider muß ich Samstag auch absagen.

Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch

Lutz


----------



## VA 700 (28. September 2007)

N'Abend!

Aufgrund der Wetterlage wird das mit morgen ja wohl eh nichts. Bisher hat außer Marcel und mir eh keiner Zeit. Und da wir beide heute schon unterwegs waren, ist das vielleicht auch nicht ganz so schlimm. Der nächste SA kommt bestimmt  und dann sehen wir weiter.

Bis dahin erstmal...
André


----------



## eddi chance (29. September 2007)

Hi,

Wetter ist nicht so prickelnd,
komm ich aber endlich mal dazu längst fällige Wartungsarbeiten am Bike durchzuführen 

@André:
schön dass Du wieder Fahrtauglich bist!
Blessuren verheilt? Zeh noch dran?
Sorry nochmal, hätten Dich/Euch vorwarnen sollen!

Gruß Timo


----------



## wuddel (29. September 2007)

Schade das zur Zeit Dauerregen ist.Andre und ich sind gestern ein bißchen gefahren und wir wurden schon naß und schmutzig.

Also hoffen wir alle auf besseres Wetter nächste Woche.


Aber ich habe noch eine andere Frage.Da wir ja schon einige hier sind im Forum ... wie ist die Interesse ein eigenes Forum anzulegen für uns?

Nur als Idee.Ohne Zwang und ohne Verein oder so ... einfach ein Forum wo wir uns austauschen können z.B. Treffs - Touren - technische Tipps etc. und evtl. Werbug machen oder anderen sagen und man bekommt noch mehr Göttinger oder welche aus der Umgebung da rein ... oder vielleicht auch Clubs oder Hobbyfahrer aus anderen Gebieten wo man sich trotzdem mal treffen kann.Ich finde das zwar hier nicht schlecht aber auch unübersichtlich daher würde ich ein eigenes Forum nicht schlecht finden.Es gibt ja umsonst Foren etc. 

Und was meint Ihr dazu ???


----------



## Ori (1. Oktober 2007)

tach auch!
Also wenn ihr studiert bzw. im studivz seid, kommt doch einfach in die "Mountainbiker Göttingen" Gruppe, da wird sich oft verabredet, da es sich um die Unisport Gruppe handelt,
naja, mein mtb wurde letzte woche gestohlen, also ich könnte nur nebenherlaufen...


----------



## VA 700 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Die Zeiten, zu denen ihr euch trefft, sind wohl für das arbeitende Volk unmöglich einzuhalten  
Sieht zwar nach einer interessanten Gemeinschaft aus, aber ich muss um 16 Uhr jeweils in der Früh und Spätschicht noch arbeiten.

Zum nächsten WE: Das fällt bei mir leider komplett aus, da ich absolut keine Zeit habe, weil wir von der Firma her irgendein Promotionzeugs am Kaufpark von FR-SO machen *megakotz*   

Also viel Spaß den anderen, wenn ihr was steigen lasst  

André


----------



## Werra (2. Oktober 2007)

Jemand Lust morgen zu fahren??

Grüße
Vera


----------



## MTBfun (2. Oktober 2007)

ich hab morgen keine zeit. meine mutter hat geburtstag und sie hat mich von mittags bis abends für ne fressorgie verplant.

... hoffentlich passen meine sachen übermorgen dann noch 

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuddel (3. Oktober 2007)

Hey Bernhard, keine Angst die Hosen geben doch immer ein bißchen nach   

Ich habe Kontakt mit Andre ... ich versuche heute zu können aber erst muß ich was erledigen und hoffe dann noch zu euch zu stoßen.Mal sehen ob es klappt.


----------



## VA 700 (3. Oktober 2007)

Ok, sehr kurzfristiges Treffen organisiert, weil mich alle gefragt haben... bin ich die Hauptanlaufstelle oder was?  Nee Spaß beiseite...
Also bis gleich, Freunde


----------



## VA 700 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hey...

Ist denn dieses WE bei DEM Wetter niemand von euch gefahren? Ich hatte ja leider keine Zeit wegen Arbeit 

André


----------



## MTBfun (7. Oktober 2007)

moin,
ich bin gestern von 11-14 uhr etwas (anfangs im nebel) im wald rum gefahren (plesse -> hünstollen -> mackenröder spitze -> kerstlingeröder feld -> kehr). war erstaunlich wenig schlamm auf dem trails, ich hatte mit mehr gerechnet.

heute war ich den ganzen tag beim kaufland autos anschauen, aber irgendwie hab ich trotzdem kein suv gefunden, was mich auf anhieb begeistert hätte...

mitsubishi hatte keinen outlander da,
der baugleiche citroen hat 6 monate lieferzeit (die spinnen ja wohl)
und der ebenfalls baugleiche peugot 4007 steht morgen zur probefahrt bereit.

naja mal schaun,
viele grüße,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (10. Oktober 2007)

Kaufland? Du meinst wohl Kaufpark, denn da haben wir ja auch ausgestellt  
Aber unser Verkäufer hat mir schon Grüße von dir ausgerichtet. Ist ja wohl klar, dass du bei uns kaufst  

Freunde, wie siehts am WE aus? Bin SA ab 14 Uhr für alle Schandtaten auf dem MTB zu haben. Meldet euch bitte!!

André


----------



## MTBfun (10. Oktober 2007)

bin auch dabei, 14 uhr ist ok für mich

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## Kathinka (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi  

Nach einem verlängerten wo'ende mit 'training' im schwarzwald bin ich vorraussichtlich am samstag  mit von der partie  
Wieder 14:00 am bahnhof oder anderer treffpunkt?

Bis denne
claudia


----------



## VA 700 (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde generell eher lieber 14.30 Uhr und wieder Bahnhof vorschlagen, weil ich nicht weiß, ob ich pünktlich um 12 Feierabend habe.


----------



## Werra (11. Oktober 2007)

Falls ich um 14.30 fertig sein sollte, bin ich dabei, aber ich glaub eher nicht, da werde ich wohl noch im Rosenbachweg rumlaufen und Penny und Rewe Prospekte und ein paar Briefe wegbringen  
Claudia, falls du zwischendurch mal lust hast, sag bescheid, mit dir kann ich wenigstens mithalten  
Wobei ich bei der letzten fahrt nicht einmal absteigen mußte, außer bei dem steilen Abhang, wo André sich fast das Genick gebrochen hat

Grüße
Vera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kathinka (11. Oktober 2007)

@Vera

Sorry, aber diese woche klappt es vor samstg nicht mit ner zusätzlichen tour  

@Andre und alle anderen

Samstag, 14:30 ist ok für mich. Hoffe nur, dass ich meine erkältung bis dahin vertrieben habe  

Gruß
claudia


----------



## micha1980 (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi an alle Südniedersachsen. Kommt jemand aus Hardegsen und hat lust mit mir ne Runde zu drehen


----------



## wuddel (13. Oktober 2007)

Ja der Abhang war krass ... ich hatte Glück davor mußte ich den Abhang vorher schieben da ich im absolut falschen Gang und keine Chance mehr hatte zu schalten .... na ja das nächste mal schaue ich genauer wo der Weg lang geht   

Tja ich habe gehofft das ich heute mit kann.Hatte extra um Frühdienst gebeten.Aber ich mußte unerwartet etwas länger machen und mußte dann noch privat kurz was erledigen.Dann war es zum nach kommen leider etwas spät geworden.

Aber beim nächsten mal könnt ihr wieder auf mich zählen   





P.S.: An Micha,habe getippt als ich Dein Post gelesen habe ... hat sich überschnitten.Aber Hardegsen ist nicht weit.Also Du kannst Dich gerne uns anschließen,ansonsten können wir von mir aus bei Hardegsen oder so fahren oder mal ne Tour über eine paar Dörfer und mal Straße fahren und dann Geländewege testen ... oder kleine Waldgebiete durchfahren.Also für sowas bin ich auch zu haben.Kannst mal sagen wie und wann Du so Zeit hast Micha,und wenn Du magst kannste ja mal Deine Mail und Handynr. mir oder dem MTBfun zu kommen lassen.


----------



## VA 700 (13. Oktober 2007)

Zur Tour heute:

Wir (Claudia, Mario, Lutz, Bernhard und ich) sind heute wieder die "übliche Strecke" gefahren - Kerstlingeröder Feld, Mackenröder Spitze, Hühnstollen, Plesse und dann von dort aus alle heimwärts [sorry Claudia, hatte vergessen, dass du da oben ja schon zurück wolltest und hab somit vergessen dich zu verabschieden - war nicht böse gemeint!  ]

Ansonsten gab's wieder einen Sturz, der gut ausgegangen ist. Hätte fast schreien müssen "KOPF AB!", aber Lutz konnte dieses Unheil an Marios Haupt gerade noch so verhindern.

Für mich persönlich waren's nur 40 km, aber in meinen 2 Wochen Urlaub, die jetzt anstehen, kann ich wieder einiges fahren... also, wenn wer Zeit und Lust von euch hat, ihr habt alle meine Nummer!  
Ich freu mich auf die nächste Tour mit möglichst vielen Leuten. SA?  

Lieben Gruß,
André


----------



## Werra (15. Oktober 2007)

Hey André,  wenn du Urlaub hast, dann kannst doch sicher auch in der Woche 
Da hab ich eher Zeit, falls du mit mir fahren magst, ich bin doch so langsam  
Aber du könntest mir ja ein bissel was bei bringen, wie man so steile Abhänge runter fährt oder so  
und das richtige bremsen  
Also Do hab ich schon mal frei 
und Morgen so gegen 15 oder 16 Uhr ?

Grüße
Vera


----------



## VA 700 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi Vera!

Ich bin gerade eben von meiner 37km-Tour durch den GÖer Wald wiedergekommen und mache jetzt was am Bike. Bis morgen ist das Focus dann "under construction" und nicht einsatzfähig. Ansonsten siehts morgen eh schlecht bei mir aus, eher MI oder DO. DO wollte auch Marcel wohl fahren. Konkretisiere einfach deine Terminfreiheit zeitig genug und dann können wir was planen  

Ich dir was beibringen? Warum gerade ich? Seh ich so aus, als ob ich's könnte?  

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werra (15. Oktober 2007)

VA 700 schrieb:


> Hi Vera!
> 
> Konkretisiere einfach deine Terminfreiheit zeitig genug und dann können wir was planen
> 
> ...



Ok  , dann sag ich einfach mal Donnerstag um 14 Uhr  

und irgendwer muß mir ja was beibringen, der Wille ist jedenfalls da und so schnell geb ich nicht auf, die Berge komme ich hoch, egal wie, jedenfalls steig ich nicht ab 
nur die Berge runter und die Sprungschanzen usw... da hab ich schon Angst  
Und ja, du siehst so aus  

Grüße
Vera


----------



## MTBfun (15. Oktober 2007)

hi vera und alle anderen,

ich hab morgen frei und wir können dann gern den wald unsicher machen 

14 oder 15 uhr wäre für mich auch ok.

hinter dem jugendzeltlager (herberhäuser stieg heisst das glaub ich) im wald sind ein paar steile rampen, an denen man gut üben kann sowas zu fahren. die sind nur 2-3 meter lang und man kann deshalb immer an der gleichen stelle üben ohne immer lange rumfahren zu müssen.

für die ganz wilden (nix für mich) gibts da auch 2 kleine sprunghügel und eine steilkurve 

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (15. Oktober 2007)

Na das klingt doch mal ganz gut. Marcel hat morgen wohl auch Zeit, glaub ich.
Treffpunkt und Zeit?


----------



## MTBfun (15. Oktober 2007)

bahnhof wie immer? zeit ist bei mir egal, wie es euch am besten passt.

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (15. Oktober 2007)

15 Uhr am Bahnhof?!

Bernhard, Velo Sport macht ja jetzt die Tage ne ganze Menge... bin schon am überlegen wegen nächstes FR  aber da können wir ja morgen nochmal drüber sprechen.

Also, Vera, Bernhard, Marcel: morgen, DI, 16.10. um 15 Uhr am Bhf?

Gruß
André


----------



## wuddel (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich schließe mich an,sage jetzt nicht zu 100% zu da ich Nachtdienst habe aber ich versuche früh genug Morgen dann auf die Beine zu kommen so daß ich es um 15.00h schaffe.


----------



## luck01 (15. Oktober 2007)

Na, dann wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Werra (15. Oktober 2007)

ok  Morgen 15 Uhr am Bahnhof geht klar


----------



## Kathinka (15. Oktober 2007)

@ Andre

_ [sorry Claudia, hatte vergessen, dass du da oben ja schon zurück wolltest und hab somit vergessen dich zu verabschieden - war nicht böse gemeint!  ]_

Schon klar, hab ich auch nich persönlich genommen  
Aber wie, du hattest da nur 40 km aufm zähler? Soviel hatte ich auch!! Ich dachte, ihr wolltet noch ein paar kilometer schrubben?

Naja, wünsche euch viel spaß morgen, hab leider keine zeit und muss da noch arbeiten und danach noch einiges erledigen.

Ciao 
Claudia


----------



## MTBfun (16. Oktober 2007)

ok, bin auch 15 uhr am bahnhof.

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Bernhard und die anderen, 

wie war denn eure Ausfahrt? Kein Sturz? 

Einen schönen Gruß von Marcus soll ich Dir ausrichten und 
Du möchtest Ihn doch mal in Gieboldehausen besuchen.
Er hat dort sehr schöne Räder stehen 

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## VA 700 (17. Oktober 2007)

Frag mal Marcel bzgl. Sturz  

Der wollte da so ein "kleines" (ich schätze 20cm Stamm) Bäumchen aus dem Weg schaffen, weil es ihm in seinem Idealbild der Strecke etwas missfallen hat. Nun gut, die Rechnung ging nicht ganz auf und plötzlich lag was Weißes vor mir und ich hab die beiden Anker   links und rechts rausgeschmissen.
Ist aber gott sei Dank weiter nichts passiert  

Lutz, wir haben gestern über DO gesprochen. Hast du da Zeit?

André


----------



## luck01 (17. Oktober 2007)

Leider hab ich wahrscheinlich erst am Wochenende wieder Zeit für unsere Ausfahrt. 

Die Runde Heute, hatte sich ganz überraschend ergeben.


----------



## VA 700 (18. Oktober 2007)

So Freunde, das Wetter "geht" einigermaßen.
Wer ist heute mit dabei? Marcel wohl ab ca. 15 Uhr. Ich kann den ganzen Tag. Strecke wie immer spontan...

André


----------



## MTBfun (18. Oktober 2007)

bin nachher auch um 15 uhr am bahnhof - oder trefft ihr euch diesmal wo anders?

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (18. Oktober 2007)

Nö, ist ok. Ich werde da sein, Bernhard!


----------



## Werra (18. Oktober 2007)

Ja, ich sitz dann gerade beim Zahrarzt, bin auch gerade erst aufgestanden  viel Spaß euch!

und am Sa wie immer... ich kann da wohl nicht  

aber ich bekomme bald mein Licht  
und zwar das hier: http://www.bumm.de/index.html?docu/193q.htm
+zweiten Scheinwerfer für 150  
Das sollte gut sein, oder  
Hab einen guten Kupel, der kennt einen Mitarbeiter von der Firma, daher bekomme ich es billiger *froi*

Grüße
Vera


----------



## wuddel (19. Oktober 2007)

Die Ausfahrt gestern war trotz Näße und Kälte doch ganz cool,mal was anderes gewesen.

Zu meinen Sturz sage ich jetzt nichts .... nur das ich jetzt mehr Respekt vor dem Wald habe    und voralldingen den Bewohnern die am Boden rumkriechen  


Mit Samstag weiß ich noch nicht 100% schaut aber nicht schlecht aus wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt


----------



## VA 700 (19. Oktober 2007)

Heute Abend um 20 Uhr treffen sich Bernhard, Marcel und ich ohne Bike bei Velo Sport zum Moonlightshopping!
Wer auch kann, soll kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kathinka (19. Oktober 2007)

Heut abend kann ich leider nicht  

Gibt's denn für morgen schon pläne für ne gemeinsame tour?
Treffpunkt, uhrzeit? 
Wie immer 14:30 oder 15:00 am infoturm beim bahnhof? Oder mal was anderes?
Hat auch jemand am sonntag zeit?

Viel spaß euch heut abend    und vielleicht bis morgen!


----------



## MTBfun (19. Oktober 2007)

huhu,
ich hab an beiden tagen zeit und das wetter soll ja trocken bleiben. aber zieht euch warm an, es werden nur 6 grad  

wir können auch gern mal wo anders hin ... wieterturm in northeim z. bsp. ... falls wer den weg durch den wald kennt 

Gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (19. Oktober 2007)

Wir waren ja gestern mal wo anders, aber auch morgen bin ich offen für fast alles.
Gut, machen wir morgen, SA 14.30 Uhr am Bahnhof, wenn alle einverstanden sind.

@Bernhard: bis später...


----------



## Werra (19. Oktober 2007)

Huhu,
Samstag wie immer... ich kann nicht  
aber Sonntag, nach dem aufstehen kann ich  

Und mal was anderes wäre cool  
hab doch GPS mit Karte, so schwer kann das ja nicht sein, den Weg zu finden  

Viel Spaß euch am Sa
Heute Abend wirds mir alles bissel viel, war bis eben noch auf Arbeit und nun esse ich was und um 21 Uhr gehts in die Falle  

Grüße


----------



## luck01 (20. Oktober 2007)

Heute bin ich wieder mit von der Partie. 

14.30 Uhr geht klar. Ich freue mich auf Euch!

Bis dann
Lutz


----------



## Kathinka (20. Oktober 2007)

Richtung northeim ist ne gute idee  
Aber dann könnten wir uns doch gleich eher in dieser richtung treffen? Soviel ich weiß, hätte dann nur Bernhard ne weitere anfahrt.

Wie wärs also heut um *14:30 bei der Polizei in Weende*?

Bis später
claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (20. Oktober 2007)

14.30 Uhr bei der Polizei in Weende ist mir auch
sehr recht.


----------



## MTBfun (20. Oktober 2007)

polizei in weende wäre für mich auch ok, ist nicht weiter als wenn ich zum bahnhof fahre 

zieht euch warm an oder pakt euch was ein, es ist kalt draussen.

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (20. Oktober 2007)

Ja ok, von mir aus. Ist dann für mich zwar auch etwas dämlich, wenn wir nach NOM fahren, weil ich auch hin und zurück fahre, aber mich stört sowas ja nicht  
Ihr meint doch da oben raus nach Nikolausberg die Polizei, oder?! Wo da genau treffen wir uns denn?

André


----------



## Kathinka (20. Oktober 2007)

Ja, ich meinte die Polizei an der ecke, wo es nach einerseits nikolausberg geht und geradeaus von der robert-koch-str. den 'professoerenschnellweg' nach bovenden!

Am besten dort auf dem parkplatz beim eingang zum gebäude. Ist aber auch sonst recht übersichtlich dort, wir werden uns schon nicht verfehlen  

Bis nachher
Claudia


----------



## VA 700 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hey, das war mal wieder eine richtig geniale Tour! Gute Idee, Bernhard!
Marcel und ich sind jetzt eben ja ganz schön abgedampft - zum einen, weil wir schon mal ein bisschen für nächstes Jahr üben wollten (wollen ja ein paar Touren für schnellere Bikes mitfahren) und zum anderen, weil ich sonst in meinem Zeitplan nicht mehr zurechtgekommen wäre. Muss nämlich später nochmal mit dem Bike los.

Hat viel Spaß gemacht mit euch!

André


----------



## wuddel (22. Oktober 2007)

Dem schließe ich mich an,war eine echt gute Tour und mal was anderes,und dem Turm kannte ich noch nicht.
Aber wie Andre sagt mußte ich auch Stoff geben .... Junge Junge war ich kaputt.Ich mußte auch zum einen wegen einer Verabredung um 19.00h zuhause sein ... es wurde 19.05h das ging dann noch  und die Dunkelheit hat uns ja doch eingeholt.Aber trotzdem ne coole Strecke.


----------



## Ori (22. Oktober 2007)

ich hab jetzt mein neues fahrrad und will auch mal mitfahren!
Dienstag?


----------



## VA 700 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ori!
Gern kannst du mal mitfahren, aber ein paar Informationen über dich und dein Bike wären schon interessant.

Wann DI und wo kommst du her?

André


----------



## MTBfun (22. Oktober 2007)

morgähn,

ich werde wohl nachher noch ne runde fahren, muss aber erst noch etwas wach werden - bin eben erst aus dem bett gekrochen.

gegen 14 uhr sind meine lebensgeister wohl bereit für eine tour 

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi Bernhard!

Dann könnten wir zusammen ne kleine Runde drehen. Muss dann gleich mal meinen neuen Bike-Computer testen.
14 Uhr wo?

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuddel (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe leider Spätdienst und werde die ganze Woche nicht können ... mal sehen,vielleicht klappt es mal spontan.


----------



## MTBfun (22. Oktober 2007)

hi andre,
wir können ja mal von weende aus am waldrand zur plesse rauf, von da auf nem trail zum hünstollenturm, dann über den trail zur bundesstrasse runter.

weiter entweder mackenröder spitze, oder bis roringen und von dort am sportplatz lang nach herberhausen und dann zum kerstlingeröder feld - oder zum kehr - und wieder richtung heimat.

wenn das ok ist, wäre treffen in weende oder bovenden wohl gut.

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab heut nicht sooo viel Zeit, Bernhard!
Lass und um 14 Uhr erstmal beim Tierheim treffen und dann sehen wir mal weiter, ok?!


----------



## MTBfun (22. Oktober 2007)

ok, bin 14 uhr vorm eingang tierheim
bernhard


----------



## Ori (22. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe Di ab 12:00 Zeit, mir ist egal wann.
Ich wohne im Wohnheim Papenburg, das ist zwischen dem Klinikum und dem IFL (Sportinstitut).
Ich habe ein Bergamont Allride Pro, das ist n Hardtail mit NobbyNic Reifen. Ich bin zur Zeit hauptsächlich am Geländefahren interessiert, also sollten Trails dabei sein, und wenn euch das nicht passt fahr ich halt alleine


----------



## VA 700 (22. Oktober 2007)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, wer sich für morgen noch alles meldet. 2 Stündchen hätt ich auch parat; am besten so ab 13.30 Uhr.

André


----------



## MTBfun (22. Oktober 2007)

wenn die bahn morgen nicht streikt (dann müsste ich wen vom flughafen abholen) hab ich auch zeit. uhrzeit ist mir egal, wie es euch am besten passt. 13.30 wäre ok.

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube, die Bahn streikt heute nicht, oder?!

13.30 Uhr treffen? Treffpunkt bestimmt wer anders...

André


----------



## MTBfun (23. Oktober 2007)

13.30 ist ok
treffen ... mmmh vorm weender krankenhaus? das ifl gelände ist zu unübersichtlich glaub ich

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (23. Oktober 2007)

Du gehst also davon aus, dass Ori auch mitkommt... na mal gucken, ob er dabei ist!
13.30 steh ich an der Haltestelle vorm Weender Krankenhaus direkt an der B27.

bis dann...


----------



## VA 700 (24. Oktober 2007)

Tja, kein "Ori" da gewesen heute; also haben Bernhard und ich allein ne schöne, sehr trailreiche Tour gemacht. War eben grad nochmal auf nem kleinen Nightride draußen und hab letztendlich 73 km und 869 hm für den Tag stehen.

meine Übersicht über die restliche Woche:
MI: bis ca. 14 Uhr Zeit, danach nicht mehr.
DO: bissel einkaufen ist angesagt, wohl eher weniger bis gar keine Zeit  
FR: lieber Mittag rum starten, weil abends zu ner Feier eingeladen  
SA: macht Vorschläge für ne Tour!
SO: wahrscheinlich Ruhetag und Bike nur als Fortbewegungsmittel angemeldet  

André


----------



## Kathinka (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi Jungs und Vera!

Muss leider für den rest der woche absagen  , diesmal muss ich auch samstag lange arbeiten   und die anderen tage sind auch schon ausgebucht.

Viel spaß euch und bis demnächst
claudia


----------



## VA 700 (24. Oktober 2007)

Das ist schade, Claudia! Vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten Mal wieder.
Wann machen wir eigentlich mal eine Beleuchtungsfahrt?
Ich fahr nachts, bzw. im Dunkeln so gerne... allein zwar nicht unbedingt Trails, aber sonst eigentlich überall!

André


----------



## MTBfun (25. Oktober 2007)

hallo andre und alle anderen,

die nachtfahrten kommen schneller als du glaubst.
wenn am wochenende die uhrzeit umgestellt wird, ist es bereits um 18 uhr stockdunkel - d.h. wenn wir samstags unsere runde drehen, werden wir auf dem rückweg bereits licht brauchen.

wenn es morgen (donnerstag) nicht regnet hab ich nachmittags wieder 2-3 std zeit ... schätze mal ab 14 uhr, vielleicht auch schon 13.30

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (25. Oktober 2007)

Also wie bereits weiter oben beschrieben, wirds bei mir heute nicht wirklich was mit ner Tour. Werd zwar so ein paar Trainingskilometer einlegen, aber nichts Wildes! Mir wäre SA wichtig... und JA, ich will einen Nightride 

Also, wer kann SA und ab wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuddel (25. Oktober 2007)

Guten Tag Ihr Fahrer ohne Sattel  

Ich muß auch erstmal Licht kaufen sonst kann ich zu der Jahreszeit nicht mehr mitfahren.Mal sehen wann ich es schaffe,denke aber diese Woche wird das nichts mehr.


----------



## VA 700 (27. Oktober 2007)

Da ich jetzt langsam aus dem Koma von gestern Abend wieder aufgewacht bin und das Wetter draußen ganz gut ist, wollt ich mal fragen, ob heute wirklich keiner Lust hat und ich allein fahren muss?!  

André


----------



## MTBfun (27. Oktober 2007)

wie sich heute gezeigt hat, wird es zum ende der runde schon leicht dunkel, d.h. nächste woche - nach der zeitumstellung - werden wir licht brauchen, oder wir müssen früher los fahren.
gruß,
bernhard

ps: war ne lustige runde heute


----------



## VA 700 (27. Oktober 2007)

Ja, Westerberg mag ich auch ganz gern fahren. Finde ich auch teilweise etwas anspruchsvoller als zur Mackenröder Spitze raus. Licht ist für mich kein Problem - fahre wie gesagt gerne Nightrides und bin da auch ausreichend ausgerüstet. Bei mir wird das SAs in Zukunft leider nie mehr so früh gehen wie sonst, weil ich jeden 2. SA bis 14 statt wie bisher bis 12 arbeiten muss, d.h. ich bin frühestens 15 eher 15.15 parat für ne Tour. Vielleicht könnt ihr das ja irgendwie berücksichtigen, weil ich schon gern weiterhin mit euch fahren möchte!
Meine 2 Wochen Urlaub sind ja nun leider auch dem Ende nah, aber meine mir vorgenommen 500 km habe ich mit insgesamt 596 km gut und locker geschafft.
Wegen morgen muss ich erstmal sehen, aber wenn dann höchstens ne ganz kleine Runde in der Art wie heute etwa. Schönen SA Abend noch und vielleicht bis morgen...

André


----------



## wuddel (29. Oktober 2007)

Jep,das war ne nette Runde,doch ich muß sagen das ich schon manchesmal Muffensausen hatte als ich die Baumwurzeln und den Abhang daneben sah ... da habe ich irgendwie noch Respekt vor ... kann aber auch sein dass es damit zusammen liegt das ich ja noch nicht vor allzu langer Zeit einen Baum mitnehmen wollte   Aber sonst war es ganz gut 

Sonntag wurde ja leider nichts,jedenfalls bei mir nicht.Und den Wink mit dem Licht habe ich schon verstanden   muß mal sehen das ich mir bald welches zu lege.  


Bis bald


----------



## lilrazor (29. Oktober 2007)

jor moin. ich fahre ca. 1 jahr jetzt mehr oder weniger die berge rauf und runter. macht alleine zwar ne zeitlang spaß aber nicht ewig... ^^ nun habe ich durch zufall den thread hier gefunden und das hört sich ja ganz nett an.. mackenröder spitze, IFL hoch zum kehr, herberhäuser wald... das ist auch so mein gebiet. allerdings fahre ich glaube ich eher gemäßigt ^^.. 1. is das bike wohl für die harten sachen nicht so ausgelegt und 2. fehlt jegliche schutzbekleidung ^^ (ich bin ja so ein sparsamer mensch  ) aber ne runde mitkommen und antesten würde ich schonmal.. fahre meistens nachmittags oder abends in der woche und samstags/sonntags .... 3-4 x die woche bin ich meist so 1-1,5 std unterwegs.. wohne fast zentrum gö.. also spontan im bhf


----------



## Werra (29. Oktober 2007)

lilrazor schrieb:


> jor moin. ich fahre ca. 1 jahr jetzt mehr oder weniger die berge rauf und runter. macht alleine zwar ne zeitlang spaß aber nicht ewig... ^^ nun habe ich durch zufall den thread hier gefunden und das hört sich ja ganz nett an.. mackenröder spitze, IFL hoch zum kehr, herberhäuser wald... das ist auch so mein gebiet. allerdings fahre ich glaube ich eher gemäßigt ^^.. 1. is das bike wohl für die harten sachen nicht so ausgelegt und 2. fehlt jegliche schutzbekleidung ^^ (ich bin ja so ein sparsamer mensch  ) aber ne runde mitkommen und antesten würde ich schonmal.. fahre meistens nachmittags oder abends in der woche und samstags/sonntags .... 3-4 x die woche bin ich meist so 1-1,5 std unterwegs.. wohne fast zentrum gö.. also spontan im bhf



Also, wenn du gemäßigt fährst, dann bist genau richtig für mich  ich komme mit den anderen nämlich nicht wirklich mit  


Grüße
Vera


----------



## VA 700 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hey und endlich mal wieder jemand in meinem Alter  
Tja mal gucken, wann wir das nächste Mal fahren. Prognosen für SA sind vielleicht noch etwas früh!
Es KÖNNTE sein, dass ich diesen MI Abend Zeit habe, aber versprechen will ich es noch nicht. Wer hat Lust auf einen Nightride?  

André


----------



## MTBfun (29. Oktober 2007)

für morgen sieht die vorhersage ja nicht so toll aus, aber mittwoch soll es trocken sein. ab 16:30 hätte ich zeit und licht ist auch massig vorhanden.

@lilrazor
wir fahren auch alle ohne schutzbekleidung ... wir sind alles keine downhill freaks  komm einfach mal mit und schau es dir an, wir haben noch wie wen verloren bei ner tour 

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (29. Oktober 2007)

mhh, das ist so nicht ganz richtig  Ich besitze fast komplette Downhill-Schutzkleidung (Fullfacehelm, Hand-, Handgelenk-, Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner) aber die brauchte ich bisher bei unseren Touren noch nicht, da wir ja gemäßigt fahren! Naja, den Fullfacehelm werde ich wohl bei den ganz harten Temperaturen aufsetzen, da er das Gesicht doch etwas besser vor dem kalten Wind schützt!

WENN ich MI Zeit habe, dann auch erst gegen 18/19 Uhr rum, leider. Also so früh wie du, Bernhard, kann ich leider nicht!

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilrazor (29. Oktober 2007)

jor also mttwoch siehts bei mir ähnlich aus... muss zwar bei nem umzug helfen wäre aber trotzdem am start abends.. man kommt ja um die dunkelheit bei der jahreszeit eh nicht herum... samstag wäre aber auch ok.. bzw. noch zusätzlich  ...hab zwar hinten kaum noch profil aber für 1-2 fahrten sollte es noch reichen .. sonst muss ich wohl mal 10 euronen investieren ^^


----------



## VA 700 (29. Oktober 2007)

Na gut, dann lass uns doch mal MI grob festhalten, wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt. Wollen wir uns um 19 Uhr am Bahnhof treffen?
Wer wäre alles dabei?

@lilrazor: 10 Euro für nen neuen, vernünftigen MTB-Hinterreifen? Schau dir mal diesen Link an!  

André


----------



## lilrazor (29. Oktober 2007)

Jor also erstmal zu Mittwoch... wÃ¤re am start ^^ ... handschuhe sind zwar noch in arbeit aber mÃ¼ssen halt die normalen ran.. erm wegen den reifen... joar also grundsÃ¤tzlich fahre ich den blackjack gern ^^ ... war die woche bei BOC die wollen 10â¬ haben allerdings auch fÃ¼r die schmalen  ich wollte wieder die breiten ^^


----------



## VA 700 (29. Oktober 2007)

Schwalbe Black Jack? Darf ich fragen, was für einen Untergrund du hauptsächlich fährst? Ich würde behaupten, damit hast du auf den Trails, die wir fahren, keinen guten Halt! Das ist eher ein Stadt-MTB-Reifen. Schau dir als Hinterreifen lieber mal den RacingRalph, SmartSam oder NobbyNic an, dann hast du auch mehr Spaß an Trails und sicherer ist es auch!


----------



## lilrazor (29. Oktober 2007)

hmmm .. naja.. da ich denke mal so 50/50 asphalt/schotter respektive waldweg fahre... fand den von der geschwindigkeit immer ganz angenehm ^^ allerdings nachteilig bei regen oder nassem rasen oder vom härtegrad auf straße, wenn man doch mal bremsen muss ._. .. da blutet einem das herz bei dem schwarzen strich ...  ... ja ich überlegs mir mal mit deinen schlappen da.. die richtige breite haben sie ja schonmal ^^ ... biste morgen zufällig in der stadt unterwegs oso? dann könnteste die mir schonmal verkaufen dann sindse mittwoch abend schon druff...


----------



## MTBfun (29. Oktober 2007)

ok, bin dann auch mittwoch abend am start.
akku aufladen und klare brille nicht vergessen 

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## Werra (30. Oktober 2007)

Juhu.... mein Licht ist da  vielleicht komm eich morgen mit falls ich nicht noch um 20 Uhr auf arbeit bin ......


----------



## VA 700 (30. Oktober 2007)

OK, ich hoffe mal, dass ich zeitig Feierabend machen kann und as Wetter schön trocken ist. Dann bin ich morgen (MI) um 19 Uhr am Bahnhof.

André


----------



## VA 700 (31. Oktober 2007)

Bernhard, Vera, lilrazor seid ihr dabei nachher um 19 Uhr?
Ich werde da sein!

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilrazor (31. Oktober 2007)

jo bin dabei.. wo genau treffen? vor dem spitzen turm?


----------



## MTBfun (31. Oktober 2007)

ich komme auch, bis gleich.
gruß,
bernhard


----------



## wuddel (2. November 2007)

Na und wie war eure Ausfahrt?,also ich brauche noch immer Licht  

Vielleicht schaffe ich es nächste Woche mich mal um zu schaun ... oder ich gucke im Internet.Mal sehen was ich für 4.95  bekomme  

Hoffe jedenfalls bald wieder mit von der Partie zu sein und das es nicht so schnell kalt wird und wir mildere Tage zum fahren haben.


Also bis bald


----------



## VA 700 (8. November 2007)

mhh, mir scheint, die Bude ist eingeschlafen oder was verbirgt das Schweigen im Walde?

André, der immer noch täglich fährt


----------



## Kathinka (8. November 2007)

Sorry, aber ich komme grad nicht mehr zum radfahren   nur ab und zu zur arbeit hin und zurück ^^
Andre, fahr mal ne runde für mich mit  

Gruß an alle
von der Vielbeschäftigten


----------



## Kathinka (8. November 2007)

Ach ja, und Marcel: 
sag mal bescheid, wenn du ein licht für 4,95 gefunden hast, dann kauf ich mir das auch  
Denn so bin ich auch immer noch nachtblind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilrazor (8. November 2007)

jor ich bin doch meistens am start  ... nur bei dem wetter ist die motivationsaktivierung sehr schwer  ...


----------



## luck01 (9. November 2007)

Hallo,

bei mir fehlt es zur Zeit auch etwas an der Motivation.

Wie war denn eure Nachtfahrt?

Grüße Lutz


----------



## MTBfun (9. November 2007)

hallo,

die nachtfahrt war lustig und hat viel spass gemacht. der mackenröder spitze trail im dunkeln hat schon was 

ich werde dieses wochenende nicht fahren, weil ich eine leichte erkältung habe die ich unbedingt los werden will bevor ich bei dem wetter wieder biken gehe - ich will nämlich auf keinen fall im urlaub krank sein/werden 

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## wuddel (10. November 2007)

Ja,dem kann ich nur zufügen das es inmoment: früh dunkelt wird, doch sehr kalt wird und es zur Zeit regnerisch ist.

Und dann haben wir bald Dezember wo der Weihnachtstrubel los geht.Also ich denke ich werde es ab Januar wieder dabei sein und so eine Radpause leider einlegen.Werde aber um Fit zu bleiben a bissl Laufen 

Also ich hoffe doch bis bald


----------



## wuddel (10. November 2007)

wuddel schrieb:


> Ja,dem kann ich nur zufügen das es inmoment: früh dunkel wird, doch sehr kalt wird und es zur Zeit regnerisch ist.
> 
> Und dann haben wir bald Dezember wo der Weihnachtstrubel los geht.Also ich denke ich werde erst ab Januar wieder dabei sein und solange eine Radpause leider einlegen.Werde aber um Fit zu bleiben a bissl Laufen
> 
> Also ich hoffe doch bis bald


 

P.S.: Wollte nur aus meinem Beitrag einen Rechtschreibfehler korrigieren und habe mich dabei selbst zitiert ... also nicht wundern das passiert ab und zu mal *gg*


----------



## VA 700 (10. November 2007)

Oah Marcel, was geht??! Wie bist du denn drauf? lilrazor und ich haben gestern 'ne dark&wet-tour gemacht ... klingt homosexuell, aber es handelt sich ums Biken 
Und ich werde natürlich weiterhin biken...
Wer HÄTTE morgen Nachmittag Zeit?

André


----------



## lilrazor (10. November 2007)

jo wäre dabei ^^ .. bin für alles bereit  sachen sind getrocknet.. waschen werde ich die nich


----------



## Werra (11. November 2007)

Ich hätte heute auch Zeit, sag mal ne Uhrzeit 
Grüße


----------



## lilrazor (11. November 2007)

jor wetter sieht ja wie immer bescheiden aus ^^ .. also mir wäre früher nachmittag lieb... so gegen 14-15.00 ?


----------



## running ralf (11. November 2007)

hallo leute,

ich ziehe dienstag nach göttingen. würde gerne mal ne lockere tour mit euch fahren. habt ihr noch ein plätzchen frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (11. November 2007)

Sorry Leute, hab komischerweise keine Benachrichtigung bekommen, dass hier wer geantwortet hat und demzufolge auch nicht geschaut! Wetter spricht eindeutig gegen uns, oder?!

An den Neuen: Klar kannst du dich uns anschließen - warum denn auch nicht?


----------



## Werra (11. November 2007)

wetter sieht doch gut aus


----------



## lilrazor (11. November 2007)

ja also ich fahr gleich ne runde..  andre will net..


----------



## Werra (11. November 2007)

nimmst mich mit?


----------



## VA 700 (11. November 2007)

Frau erwartet mich gleich (da fahr ich auch mitm Bike hin) und Schwiegermama werd' ich noch die Räder am Auto wechseln! Hab heute iwie keinen Nerv zu Größerem... sorry


----------



## Werra (11. November 2007)

also hier scheint die sonne


----------



## lilrazor (13. November 2007)

jo moinsen... da endlich meine bestellten sachen die woche ankommen sollten.. wie schauts denn so aus gegen wochenende? freitag/samstag? nachmittags würde ich bevorzugen... wetter is natürlich nicht wirklich abzusehen...


----------



## MTBfun (13. November 2007)

moin zusammen,

ich kämpfe leider immer noch mit meiner erkältung rum 

da ich nächste woche zum biken nach la palma fliege werde ich wohl ehr nicht am start sein, ich hoffe nämlich bis dahin die reste meiner erkältung los zu sein damit ich dort richtig gas zu geben und spass haben kann

viele grüße,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (13. November 2007)

Schaffst du schon, Bernhard! Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung, dass du La Palma genießen kannst!
Joah, am WE is ein Tag frei zum Biken und mir eigentlich auch ganz egal, wann, solange es frühzeitig feststeht. Wer könnte denn wann?

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kathinka (13. November 2007)

Ich könnte evtl. Samstag, aber nur ohne licht d.h. solange wir im hellen fahren ;-)
Freitag hab ich leider keine zeit.

Claudia


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2007)

Moinmoin!

Mal ein bisschen offtopic: Ist einer von euch schonmal den Hexenstieg gefahren? Ist ja eigentlich ein Wanderweg, kann man den auch FAHREN?

Falls es zu sehr ausschweift, bitte PM!

Gruß, Samy


----------



## VA 700 (13. November 2007)

Ich glaub, ganz ohne Licht ist schon gar nicht mehr möglich, oder?! Wenn man jetzt mal so um 17 Uhr rausschaut, ist es ganz schön dunkel! Wenn du wenigstens den gleichen Heimweg, wie ich hättest, würd ich sagen, mein Licht reicht für uns beide


----------



## flyingscot (13. November 2007)

Moin Moin,

wie siehts aktuell mit einem MTB-Tourentreff in Göttingen aus? Ich fahre häufig mit den Leuten von der Uni (Freitags 14:00 Uhr, Nordeingang IfL), häufig auch alleine. Nur aktuell kann ich mich werktags kaum zum Alleine-Fahren aufraffen (nach 17 Uhr), obwohl Licht vorhanden ist.

Bisher bin ich häufig am Wochenende im Harz unterwegs gewesen. Das ist jetzt praktisch vorbei, jedenfalls richtige Touren (20-70cm Schnee aktuell).

Ach ja, gibts eigentlich eine Winterpokal-Gruppe aus Göttingen?

CU Immo!


----------



## VA 700 (13. November 2007)

Nun ja, verfolge doch aktuell die Planung für das kommende WE 

Gruß, André


----------



## lilrazor (14. November 2007)

jor also mein samstag ist von meiner besseren seite gestoppt worden ;P .. wenn muss freitag oder sonntag her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (14. November 2007)

Und gerade SA soll nun lt. Wetterbericht das trockenste Wetter des WEs werden.  
Keiner weiter ein Statement?  

André


----------



## lilrazor (14. November 2007)

ich glaub mein helm is da \o/ .. und guck dir das mal draußen an.. zum abgewöhnen ^^ .. ganzes gesicht is taub.. -_-


----------



## Kathinka (16. November 2007)

Sorry Jungs, aber mir ist das wetter grad doch zu kalt zum biken  
Mir reichte diese woche schon mein 'hausberg' um mir von der eisigen luft halsschmerzen zu holen  
Hoffe, das wird bald besser!

Grüße von der
warmduscherin


----------



## VA 700 (16. November 2007)

Zu SO:
Also mein Kumpel Mario ist wohl sehr sicher mit dabei und lilrazor ja wohl auch. Sofern sich keiner weiter hier oder bei mir direkt meldet, machen wir dann Treffpunkt und Zeit untereinander vielleicht auch außerhalb des Forums aus...
André


----------



## VA 700 (28. November 2007)

2 Wochen Ruhe hier im Schuppen?! Was'n los?   
Ich war ab und an meist spät abends mit Tore (lilrazor) draußen oder auch mal mit meinem Kumpel Mario, mit dem ich auch heute fahren werde.
Was ist mit euch los? Lebt ihr noch; gibt's euch noch?  

André


----------



## luck01 (29. November 2007)

Hallo 

Zur Zeit fehlt bei mir einfach die Motivation.

Ab und an steige ich noch auf den Heimtrainer, damit die 
Kondition nicht komplett abhanden kommt.

Grüsse an alle
Lutz


----------



## VA 700 (29. November 2007)

Die Ausrede hast du schon mal gebracht. Ist euch das allen zu kalt oder wie?
Gestern 67 km und 882 hm, heute 31 km und nur 172 hm, dafür aber 27er Schnitt  
Und nein, mir war mit der richtigen Kleidung NICHT kalt!


----------



## lilrazor (29. November 2007)

wenn ich nur zeit hätte -_- war eben nur ne runde zum lidl ((((


----------



## luck01 (30. November 2007)

Hallo Andre,

Du bist einfach zu schnell für mich.


----------



## Kathinka (30. November 2007)

Ich hab mir noch nicht die wettervorhersage angesehen, aber wie schaut's bei euch am Sonntag (2.12.) mit ner kleinen runde in der mittagszeit aus?
Da hätte ich mal zeit  

LG claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (30. November 2007)

Wenn das Wetter stimmt, hätte ich ab ca. 13 Uhr Zeit für 3-4 Stunden.


----------



## lilrazor (30. November 2007)

jor je nach wetterlage und lernfortschritt würde ich mir auch mal 2-3 std. pause gönnen ^^


----------



## Kathinka (1. Dezember 2007)

Lutz, Vera, Marcel und alle anderen Unbekannten:
wie siehts mit euch aus? Kann noch verstäkung eher aus meiner liga gebrauchen   (ok marcel, du bist natürlich auch zu schnell für mich...)

13:00 bei der Polizei in Weende?


----------



## luck01 (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## VA 700 (2. Dezember 2007)

mhh, ich bin heute nicht so gut drauf - hab ein bissel Kopfweh und werd' leider nicht mitkommen, sorry!

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Werra (2. Dezember 2007)

bin leider gerade erst aufgestanden :-/ mußt erstmal schlaf nachholen

grüße
Vera


----------



## VA 700 (2. Dezember 2007)

mhh, wettertechnisch ist es ja alles andere als toll und deswegen bereue ich es nicht wirklich, dass ich nicht dabei bin. Bin in der letzten Zeit beim Biken oft genug nass geworden. Kälte ist mir sche*ßegal, aber Nässe kann ich überhaupt nicht ab!
Wenigstens hat sich mein kleines Wehwehchen langsam gelegt...

André


----------



## lilrazor (2. Dezember 2007)

jor das wetter und der fakt, dass ich mir noch zig seiten zu sportenährung antun musste waren auch bei mir der ausschlaggende punkt  ..


----------



## luck01 (2. Dezember 2007)

habe bis 13.10 Uhr bei der Polizei in Weende gewartet.
kam leider keiner mehr.

Danach bin ich dann alleieine eine lockere Runde gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (2. Dezember 2007)

mhh, aber Claudia hatte das doch vorgeschlagen!  
Ich hoffe, ich hatte zeitig genug abgesagt?!  
Wo bist du denn langgefahren?


----------



## Kathinka (2. Dezember 2007)

Sorry Lutz, bin durch wichtiges telefonat aufgehalten worden und war ca. 13:10 da. Dann müssen wir uns ganz knapp verfehlt haben!!  
Hatte natürlich auch nicht deine handynr. dabei...


----------



## luck01 (3. Dezember 2007)

Claudia, 
hoffentlich bist Du dann gleich wieder nach Hause gefahren Das Wetter war echt mies.

André, 
meine Runde führte über die Plesse zum Kehr. Es war total matschig. Das beste an der Ausfahrt, war die Dusche hinterher.

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## VA 700 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hey Bernhard - gibts dich auch noch oder bist du im Ausland geblieben?
Hab deine DVD noch hier...


----------



## MTBfun (7. Dezember 2007)

morgähn zusammen,

bin heute nacht erst wieder in D angekommen und muss euch sagen: es ist sch.... kalt hier 

wir sollten unsere trainingsrunden nach la palma verlegen 

2 wochen kein regen und morgens um halb neun beim frühstück schon 20 grad... endlose trails und eine traumhafte landschaft - an liebsten würde ich gleich wieder hin fliegen 

so, nun muß ich erstmal frühstücken und dann mein bike aus dem koffer holen.

bis später,
grüße an alle,
bernhard


----------



## wuddel (19. Dezember 2007)

So, ich wollte mal hier allen ein Frohes Fest wünschen und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr     

Ich freue mich schon auf den Saisonstart und das wir wieder ein paar Runden zusammen drehen werden   

Mal sehen wie das Wetter in Januar/Februar wird ... aber ich glaube zu der Jahreszeit Laufe ich lieber und setz mich erst wieder ab März auf's Bike.Mal sehen ... ohhh jeee wird mein Arsch weh tun nach den ersten Ausfahrten  

Also bis bald und "bikige" Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kathinka (19. Dezember 2007)

Jou, ich wünsche euch allen auch fröhliche Weihnacht und einen tollen Rutsch ins neue Jahr!  

Ich freue mich schon auf gemeinsame Touren mit euch, sobald die Sonne wieder etwas mehr und kräftiger scheint.   

Viele Grüße

Claudia


----------



## Fanatic_Ice (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2008.

Mal als Info, falls jemand Kontakt zum "eichsfelder" (Post #6) hatte, er kann sich leider nicht mehr an dieses Forum erinnern, er hatte einen schweren Sturz Anfang des Jahres im Urlaub in Italien, und leidet seid dem an Amnesie.

Und danke das ihr diesen Thread am Leben haltet.


----------



## luck01 (21. Dezember 2007)

... auch vom mir;

ein schönes erholsames Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch wünsche ich Euch 

Viele Grüße
Lutz


----------



## MTBfun (21. Dezember 2007)

Denkt Euch, ich hab´ das Christkind gesehen,
es kam aus der Kneipe und konnte kaum noch stehen.

Auf Geschenke braucht ihr nicht zu hoffen,
es hat das ganze Geld versoffen.

Es wankte hin zum Tannenwald und hatte den Arsch voll Hannen Alt.

Gestern hab´ ich´s wieder getroffen, und denkt Euch.
es war schon wieder besoffen.

Ich blieb gleich stehen und sprach es an :
Sag ´ Christkind, wo ist der Weihnachtsmann ??

Das Christkind sprach : Auf den brauchst du nicht zu hoffen.
der liegt im Wald und ist besoffen.

Gemeinsam gingen wir zum Weihnachtsmann,
der sah uns mit glasigen Augen an und lallte :
Tag lieber Bruder, Tag liebe Schwester,
leckt´s mich am Arsch, bald ist Silvester !

ein frohes Weihnachtsfest wünscht,

Bernhard


----------



## Bombtrack (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hier scheint ja reger Betrieb beim Biken zu sein. Mich hat's nach wieder nach Northeim verschlagen und bin auf der Suche nach Tour-Mitfahrgelegenheiten im Raum GöNom.
Ist eurerseits was in nächster Zeit geplant - würde gerne mitfahren.

So ich geh jetzt ne kleine Runde um Northeim rum fahren und lass mich vom angekündigten Eisregen überraschen ...

Gruß,

Bombtrack


----------



## VA 700 (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Sag mal, Bernhard, kann es sein, dass du heute gegen Mittag bei mir an der Arbeit vorbeigefahren bist? Ich meine deinen Helm und deine blaue Hose identifiziert zu haben?!

Bei mir hat das Jahr gleich mit einem Sturz am letzten SO angefangen. Überfrorene Nässe an einer Stelle, wo ich es nicht gemerkt habe. Zack, lag ich da... Prellung am Oberschenkel... ist mittlerweise alles grün und blau, aber heute fahre ich schon wieder 

Wie hat das Jahr bei euch so angefangen?

André


----------



## broker (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Thema nicht in GÖ. 
Ist hier im Forum vielleicht jemand aus der Nähe von Adelebsen unterwegs?
Für Touren-Tipps hier in der Region bin ich sehr empfänglich. 

War einer von euch schon mal am Totenberg (Bramwald). Eine Tour in die Richtung würde mich interessieren.

Beste Grüße aus Adelebsen
Broker


----------



## MTBfun (11. Januar 2008)

Hi André,

ja, gestern bin ich gegen Mittag ne kleine Runde (40 km) gefahren und dabei bei deiner Arbeit vorbei gekommen (Richtung Weende). Ich muss meine müden Knochen mal wieder etwas bewegen 

Heute wollte ich eigentlich die 55 km Runde der Tour d' Energie abfahren, aber der Wind hat so genervt, dass ich nach 25 km abgebrochen habe. Werde Sonntag nochmal nen Versuch starten.

@Broker
durch Bramwald bin ich bislang nur mit dem Rennrad gefahren. Momentan ist es allerdings sehr schlammig im Wald ... ich kann bei meinem MTB vor lauter Schlamm und Dreck momentan nicht mal die Farbe erkennen 

Viele Grüße,
Bernhard


----------



## broker (14. Januar 2008)

Moinsen,



MTBfun schrieb:


> Hi André,
> Momentan ist es allerdings sehr schlammig im Wald ... ich kann bei meinem MTB vor lauter Schlamm und Dreck momentan nicht mal die Farbe erkennen


ja geht mir genauso. Bin am Samstag um Adelebsen zu ner kleinen Tour aufgebrochen, auf Wegen die ich glaubte zu kennen. 

"War das ein DUNG". Was da mittlerweile "kaputtgerückt" wurde ist echt der Hammer. Da lob ich mir ja den Frost.

Naja, kann nur besser werden.

Beste Grüße Broker


----------



## wuddel (17. Januar 2008)

Ja Servus,

ich wollte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden   

Und nur verkünden das ich mir schon 1-2 neue Trikots für kommende Saison ausgesucht habe    ich werde mich auch bald wieder aufs geliebte Bike schwingen aber zur Zeit ist noch Lauftraining angesagt.

Also bis bald ..... LG


Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBfun (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem es mal 2 Tage trocken war, hab ich heute mal ne kleine runde gedreht....

es war sooooooo kalt, dass nach einer stunde meine Trinkflasche gefroren war und ich mich deshalb wieder auf den Heimweg machen musste 

ich will mal wieder sonne! grrrr

ich überlege ob ich Anfang Mai mal ein paar Tage zum Gardasee fahre... hätte da noch wer lust zu ?

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (4. Februar 2008)

Hi!
Also ich war gestern Nachmittag oben um den Kehr unterwegs und hab den Schnee genossen  Tore war auch dabei!
Kälte macht mir gar nichts aus... fahre ja schon den ganzen Winter über!
Wann werdet ihr bloß wieder wach? :-(

André


----------



## running ralf (9. Februar 2008)

bin gerade aus dem winterschlaf erwacht. wer hat lust morgen ne lockere tour zu fahren? so ab 14:30


----------



## VA 700 (9. Februar 2008)

Also wir (Mario, Tore a.k.a. lilrazor und ich) fahren morgen gegen Mittag los und laschen ne Runde durch den Wald.

Wer bist du denn und wo kommst du her? (Oder hab ich verpasst, dass du hier schon mal geschrieben hast?)

André


----------



## MTBfun (10. Februar 2008)

wann und wo ist treffpunkt? wenn ihr nach dem winterschlaf gesittetes tempo fahrt (muss erstmal wieder in schwung kommen) komm ich auch mit 

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## running ralf (10. Februar 2008)

ich bin seit november in gö. würde ebenfalls eher gesittet fahren. wann und wo ist treffpunkt?
grüße
ralf


----------



## VA 700 (10. Februar 2008)

12.15 bis 12.20 Uhr an der Kreuzung am Kreuzbergring/Weender Landstraße... da beim Wölfis gegenüber!


----------



## lilrazor (10. Februar 2008)

\o/ weeee


----------



## running ralf (10. Februar 2008)

hallo jungs, 
bin noch gut angekommen...maike hat mich mit ihrem mini-van abgeholt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (10. Februar 2008)

Wer ist denn Maike?
Naja, mich hat mein Magen schon sehr geärgert - hatte mnich schon den ganzen Tag drauf gefreut die Trails vom Kehr runter zu den Schillerwiesen runterzuhacken. Der Platte war natürlich auch doof, aber lt. Wetterbericht soll es auch bis und über's nächste WE gut sein, sodass wir dann wieder starten könnten?!

André


----------



## lilrazor (10. Februar 2008)

Ich bin dabei ^^ .. Habe ja eben noch einmal 30km vorgelegt.. langsam gehts wieder los mit training ;P


----------



## MTBfun (11. Februar 2008)

André und Marcel ich habe gerade was für euch gefunden
Ihr hattet ja gesagt ihr wollt dieses Jahr auch mal ein Rennen fahren, ist ein netter kleiner Marathon und man kann sich die Länge selbst aussuchen (40, 60 oder 80 KM).
Die Strecke könnt ihr euch hier ansehen und wenn ihr Lust habt auch schon Übungs- und Besichtigungsrunden drehen  ist ja gleich hier um die Ecke.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Bernhard!

Ist das nicht die gleiche Strecke wie bei diesem Elliehausen-Run?


----------



## MTBfun (15. Februar 2008)

ob es die gleiche Strecke ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber ist wohl im Rahmen des Elliehausen-Run aber das erste mal auch als Marathon.

Da wir beim letzten Versuch den Weg nicht gefunden haben  können wir es ja bei Gelegenheit nochmal versuchen.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (16. Februar 2008)

So, heute schön mit Tore den Kehr hoch, Westerberg, wieder hoch zum Feld und den Kehr wieder runter... geile Trails bei den Temperaturen! Leider is Tore oben auf dem Rückweg der Schaltzug des Umwerfers gerissen, aber auf dem Trail runter zu den Wiesen tuckert er ja eh hinterher  *schnell_wegrenn*

Nee, im Ernst, war nicht zu kalt bei teilweise -2°, sondern hat echt gefetzt heute!! Angefrorene Trails sind was Feines!
Viel Spaß an diejenigen, die morgen das schöne Wetter genießen...

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBfun (16. Februar 2008)

ich hatte heute Nachmittag spontan die Idee, mal die Marathon Strecke ab zufahren, aber irgendwie hab ich mal wieder nen falschen Weg erwischt 

Morgen werde ich mal versuchen die Strecke per clickroute als GPS-Track abzuspeichern bevor ich los fahre, mal sehen wo ich dann lande 

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## nilson84 (17. Februar 2008)

Moin,
ich heiße Niels und fahre ein scott scale. Bin noch kaum gefahren bi jetzt. Würde gerne mal mit ein paar Leuten ne runde drehen. Was die Zeit angeht bin ich relativ flexibel. Hätte auch noch ein paar technische Fragen bezüglich meines bikes. Vielleicht könnte mir die einer von euch bei Gelegenheit dann auch beantworten. So richtig fit bin ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht aber ich arbeite dran. Also, würde mich freuen mal ein paar Leute für ne tour zu finden.


----------



## VA 700 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Niels (hab ich noch nie mit "ie" gesehen  )!
Na dann komm doch einfach beim nächsten Mal mit, wenn wir fahren.
Tore ("lilrazor") und ich fahren ja öfter, auch unter der Woche!
Wo kommst du denn her? Und was/wo fährst du mit deinem Bike? Bist du für Dunkel-Fahrten gerüstet?

@Bernhard: Wie war deine Tour? Scott-Scale - ist das nich dein Zweit-Bike? Oder verwechsel ich da grad was...

André


----------



## MTBfun (17. Februar 2008)

hallo Niels,

dann auch mal von mir: herzlich willkommen. wie André schon sagt, komm einfach mal mit.

@André ich hab auch ein Scott, aber ein Genius (Fully) ein Scale ist ein Hardtail - aber seit ich das Liteville habe ist das Scott nur noch Ersatzrad für Notfälle d.h. es steht eigentlich nur noch in der Garage rum.

Dank GPS hab ich tatsächlich die ganze Runde geschafft ohne mich zu verfahren  sind ein paar nette Steigungen in der Strecke, alles gut zu schaffen (zumindest wenn man gemütlich fährt) aber im Rennen (nix für mich) wird das sicher anders aussehen. Gefrohrene Spurrinnen von Treckern und Eispfützen im Wald sind schon ne kniffelige Sache, aber bis der Marathon stattfindet sind die lange weg.

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt und das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich Dienstag gegen Mittag die Runde nochmal fahren.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## nilson84 (17. Februar 2008)

Also,
ich studiere in Göttingen, komme aber ursprünglich vom Niederrhein. Deswegen bin ich auch erst vor kurzem zum Mountainbiken gekommen. Wie gesagt, bin eigentlich blutiger Anfänger. Habe das bike auch erst seit 2 Wochen. Bin bis jetzt erst 3 Touren mit ein paar leichten Trails gefahren. Für Dunkel-Fahrten bin ich bisher noch nicht gerüstet. Vielleicht sollte ich das bald mal in Angriff nehmen. Diesen Monat wird das Geld aber etwas knapp, also muss das wohl noch ein paar Wochen warten. Wenn es euch nix ausmachen würde mit einem etwas unerfahrenerem Mountainbiker ne runde zu drehen wäre ich also gerne mal dabei.


----------



## lilrazor (17. Februar 2008)

hrhr.. ja.. willkommen  .. das mit dem geld kenne ich irgendwie *grr* .. ja wenn andré nicht wieder die berge hochfährt wie ein besenkter... dann geht das sicher klar *hrhr*


----------



## VA 700 (17. Februar 2008)

Ich? Bist du doof? Wer macht denn bergauf immer so Druck?! Das, wo du mein Heck immer kleiner werdend siehst, ist bergAB 
mhh, Niels... warum sollen wir keinen "Anfänger" mitnehmen? Unter der Woche ist es nur wegen Arbeiten etwas blöd bei den meisten. Also bliebe das WE, was ja wieder schön werden soll. Schreibt doch einfach alle mal wieder, wann es euch passt und wir koordinieren das hier wieder...

André, der am SA und SO Zeit hat


----------



## lilrazor (17. Februar 2008)

naja.. André .. aber nur, weil ich Angst habe, bei deiner nächsten Angstbremseinlage, auf das eben erwähnte Heck aufzufahren ^^


----------



## VA 700 (17. Februar 2008)

tja, kennste die Gleichung?
2 x 203 + 1s beidseitiges Fingerzucken = 10 x -9,81s²


----------



## lilrazor (17. Februar 2008)

Ich fahr doch nicht zum bremsen auf den Berg ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (20. Februar 2008)

Also Freunde, wie siehts aus? Am WE soll es etwas wärmer werden und trocken sein.
Wer kommt mit? SA oder SO? Wann haben die meisten Zeit?
Meldet euch!

André


----------



## nilson84 (21. Februar 2008)

Moin, ich hab am Wochenende Zeit. Wäre wohl für eine Ausfahrt zu haben. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal. 

Niels


----------



## MTBfun (21. Februar 2008)

huhu.
ich habe auch beide tage zeit und wenn ihr nicht vor 12 uhr mittags los wollt bin ich dabei.
gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (21. Februar 2008)

Na das klingt doch schon mal ganz vielversprechend. Mein Kumpel Mario kann auch beide Tage. Tore hat sich noch nicht so ganz festgelegt, aber ich glaube, der will eher SO.
Ich persönlich bin eigentlich für SA, so ab 13 Uhr.

André


----------



## lilrazor (21. Februar 2008)

jor samstag 13.00 is akzeptabel ^^


----------



## VA 700 (21. Februar 2008)

SA, 13 Uhr, Treffpunkt wieder Kreuzung Kreuzbergring, Güterbahnhofstraße, Weender Landstraße.

Wer ist einverstanden außer Tore und mir?


----------



## MTBfun (21. Februar 2008)

ok, bin dabei


----------



## Kathinka (21. Februar 2008)

Mist, ich bin das wo'ende schon wieder voll verplant :-(
Aber viel spaß euch und ich hoffe, ich kann demnächst mal wieder mitkommen!

Grüße
Claudia


----------



## VA 700 (21. Februar 2008)

Niels?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## running ralf (21. Februar 2008)

Ich bin am Sonntag um 14:30 zum Biken verabredet. Falls am Sonntag also auch jemand fahren möchte, könnten wir 14:45 Schillerwiese als Treffpunkt machen.
Ruhige Tour ohne Wurzelteppiche, locker Waldautobahn


----------



## MTBfun (21. Februar 2008)

ich hoffe mal die anderen geben samstag nicht zu viel gas, dann komme ich sonntag auch mit 

wo genau ist der treffpunkt an der schillerwiese?

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## running ralf (21. Februar 2008)

hi bernhard,
einfach mitten drauf, also zwischen kiosk und spielplatz.
lg
ralf


----------



## nilson84 (22. Februar 2008)

Moin, Samstag geht klar. Wenn die Kräfte reichen dreh ich sonntag auch noch ne runde mit.

Niels


----------



## VA 700 (22. Februar 2008)

Bisher Bernhard, Tore, Niels und ich für SA. Na das is doch schon mal ok!

Wie gesagt: 13 Uhr, Treffpunkt wieder Kreuzung Kreuzbergring, Güterbahnhofstraße, Weender Landstraße.


----------



## VA 700 (23. Februar 2008)

So, Schadensbericht: Schaltauge verbogen, Schaltwerk wahrscheinlich hin und die Achse vom Schnellspanner ist verbogen. Alles kein Problem, bis auf das Schaltauge - da muss ich erstmal passenden Ersatz finden... ALso das Bike ist mindestens ne Woche under construction 

Ich bin fertig mit der Welt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## running ralf (24. Februar 2008)

viel glück beim reparieren!

heute ist treffpunkt um 14:45 mitten auf der schillerwiese.


----------



## VA 700 (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Ralf & Bernhard!

Mein Kumpel wollte SO mit und stand auch zur richtigen Zeit an eurem Treffpunkt, hat euch aber nicht gesehen. Bernhard, dich hat er angerufen, ging wohl keine dran - was war da los?

Kleiner Reparaturstatus: Bekomme meine Teile Ende dieser/Anfang nächster Woche... hab gleich noch ein wenig investiert und rüste wieder etwas auf, zusätzlich zum "Unfall"schaden! D.h. mein Bike habe ich grad komplett in alle Einzelteile zerlegt, ich säubere es gründlich, baue wieder alles zusammen, tausche einige Verschleißteile usw., und stelle alles neu ein - Mitte bis Ende nächster Woche sollte ich fertig sein und ein geileres Bike als zuvor vor mir stehen haben ;-)

Niels, wie hats dir gefallen?

André


----------



## MTBfun (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo André,

ich hatte nur am Samstag (da warst du ja bei) einen Anruf von unbekannter Nummer. Sonntag hat keiner angerufen.

Wir haben mit 4 Leuten bis 15 Uhr gewartet, ob dein Kumpel noch kommt und sind dann gemütlich Richtung Kehr losgefahren weil wir keinen gesehen haben.

War ne lustige Runde: Kehr,Mackenröder Spitze (kein Trail), runter zur B27, dann weiter zur Plesse und zurück nach Göttingen. Wurde dann auch Zeit, weil es anfing dunkel zu werden.

Gruß,
Bernhard

Edit: ich hab gerade gesehen, dein Kumpel hat auf meinem Nokia angerufen, was ich beim Biken aber immer Zuhause liegen habe, sorry


----------



## VA 700 (26. Februar 2008)

mhh, sehr merkwürdig. Er meinte, er habe alles überblicken können und keinen gesehen zu haben! Deine beiden Handy-Nummern hab ich ihm geschickt und die sind doch noch aktuell?! Alles irgendwie komisch. Dieses WE soll es ja eher nass und kalt sein, aber das WE danach könnte man ja wieder in Angriff nehmen. Dann steht nämlich meine Technik wieder auf eigenen Beinen, wenn alles glatt läuft.


----------



## nilson84 (27. Februar 2008)

Das war mal ein Wochenende nach meinem Geschmack! Hat echt derbe Bock gebracht. Meine Beine sind zwar noch etwas schwer, aber es hat sich definitiv gelohnt. Schade das dieses Wochenende so schlechtes Wetter sein soll. Wenn das nächste mal ne Runde ansteht bin ich natürlich gerne wieder dabei! Viel Erfolg bei deiner Reparatur+Umbau André

Niels


----------



## VA 700 (29. Februar 2008)

Ich darf verlauten, mein Focus steht wieder und ist einsatzbereit! Eine komplett (!) neue Schaltung hab ich ihm gegönnt und ein paar andere Feinheiten. Man will sich ja ständig verbessern ;-)

Ja, das Wetter is echt mies, aber wir können ja mal gucken, wie es unter der Woche abends mal aussieht?!
Tore ist sicher auch dabei.

André


----------



## lilrazor (1. März 2008)

törlich


----------



## VA 700 (4. März 2008)

Wie schaut's aus am WE? SA soll angeblich halbwegs erträglich trocken sein...
Mario, Tore, ich.... wer noch?


----------



## MTBfun (6. März 2008)

also, bei mir sieht es schlecht aus am wochenende... 2 mitarbeiterinnen krank und ich muss wohl selbst arbeiten 

schreibt trotzdem uhrzeit und treffpunkt rein, falls es irgendwie passt bin ich pünktlich dort und sonst fahrt ihr ohne mich los.

ich hab aber noch ne andere idee....
*GARDASEE*   ende april anfang mai

da anfang mai das Bike Festival 2008 und somit jede menge aktion.... touren, marathon, testbikes und jeden abend party bis der arzt kommt 

hin z. bsp am samstag 26.4. und zurück dann ne woche später oder so

hat wer zeit und/oder lust?

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## nilson84 (6. März 2008)

Moin,
bei mir das am Wochenende wohl auch nix. Hätte nächste Woche auch unter der woche zeit, falls es da bei einem von euch passt. 

Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (6. März 2008)

Na super, Tore in Hannover, Mario arbeiten, ihr beiden nicht. Marcel war sich auch noch nicht sooo sicher... Soll ich allein fahren oder wie? Da hab ich auch keine Lust drauf 
Schade.

André


----------



## VA 700 (9. März 2008)

nilson84 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hätte nächste Woche auch unter der woche zeit, falls es da bei einem von euch passt.
> 
> Niels



Na dann mach mal einen Vorschlag. Im Prinzip hab ich Zeit ab 17.30 rum und wenn es nicht regnet.

André


----------



## lilrazor (10. März 2008)

ICH habe die t-shirt saison eingeleitet  so ein pornowetter.. 

heute abend geht klar.. funzel is full charged ^^


----------



## Werra (11. März 2008)

huhu ihr jemand lust heute abend zu fahren??

Grüße
hab gerade Urlaub 
und das noch bis nach Ostern

Grüße
Vera


----------



## VA 700 (11. März 2008)

Wo willst du fahren? Und wann willst du los?

André


----------



## Werra (11. März 2008)

huhu,
also so gegen 19.15??
egal wo, mit licht


----------



## Werra (11. März 2008)

halt nur nicht so schnell ) hoch jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Werra (11. März 2008)

hab jetzt noch einen termin, bin um 19 uhr nochmal online, treffen geht auch später hab ja zeit


----------



## VA 700 (11. März 2008)

sorry, bei mir is grad was heftiges persönliches passiert - ich bin für heute raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werra (11. März 2008)

oki, dann fahr ich allein


----------



## running ralf (15. März 2008)

die sonne lacht, da schlag ich mal ne lockere tour vor. treffpunkt 14:00 am pavillon auf der schillerwiese. wer ist dabei?


----------



## Meisterbrau (15. März 2008)

running ralf schrieb:


> die sonne lacht, da schlag ich mal ne lockere tour vor. treffpunkt 14:00 am pavillon auf der schillerwiese. wer ist dabei?



Hallo running ralf: Verfolge das forum schon eine weile und bin auch schon eine zeit in Göttingen und mit mtb/rr unterwegs. Ich wäre um 14h dabei bzw. bin dabei. Lockere tour ist mir recht. 

Meisterbrau.


----------



## lilrazor (15. März 2008)

moinmoin, da andré bis 14.00 arbeitet, poste ich hier mal. Wir werden dann so irgendwann ab 15.00 losdüdeln. tour betreffend mal schauen, was wir heute so schaffen aufgrund vielfältigen, temporären körperlichen defiziten..


----------



## Meisterbrau (15. März 2008)

lilrazor schrieb:


> moinmoin, da andré bis 14.00 arbeitet, poste ich hier mal. Wir werden dann so irgendwann ab 15.00 losdüdeln. tour betreffend mal schauen, was wir heute so schaffen aufgrund vielfältigen, temporären körperlichen defiziten..



Hallo lilrazor, wie einen weiter vor schon geschrieben, fahre ich gern mit heute. 14h oder 15h geht bei mir beides, 15h wäre mir ein wenig lieber. Ich bin "online", bin also noch erreichbar und flexibel zwecks verabredung (running ralf, lilrazor, andré und co). Weiß nicht, wie ihr da sonst so handhabt. 

Gruß, Meisterbrau.


----------



## running ralf (15. März 2008)

dann schlag ich vor wir treffen um 15 uhr am pavillon auf der schillerwiese. bis dann. rr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meisterbrau (15. März 2008)

@all: Sollte keine anderslautende meldung mehr hereinschneien, fahre ich um 15h zum pavillion. 

Gruß, M.


----------



## running ralf (15. März 2008)

@meister: ok, dann also 14 uhr wie ursprünglich angenommen. jungs, ich schick euch ne boardmail mit meiner handy nummer, dann können wir uns noch koordinieren, wenn ihr später dazukommt.


----------



## lilrazor (15. März 2008)

ok  - wir melden uns, wenn wir zeitig loskommen sollten...


----------



## MTBfun (15. März 2008)

ich musste leider bis eben arbeiten und morgen soll schon wieder sch... wetter sein 

naja, hoffe nächstes mal klappt es zeitlich wieder besser bei mir.

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (15. März 2008)

Haben uns selber erst kurz nach 15 Uhr in den Stadt getroffen, konnten also nicht so schnell da hochkommen.
Joah, ich sag mal Kehr und Bismarckturm (2x) runter gefetzt war zwar nicht viel, aber dafür mit speed und "flowig" *g*
Mal gucken, was der Wettergott morgen macht...

André


----------



## lilrazor (15. März 2008)

flowig war's auf jeden fall.. matsch hielt sich in grenzen.. gestern war schlimmer ^^ .. ist auf jeden fall ein geiler trail.. nur etwas kurz


----------



## Meisterbrau (15. März 2008)

So, frisch geduscht, die eindrücke der "lockeren" Plessetour noch im kopfkino, schreib ich mal fix ein paar zeilen. 
@running ralf: Das nächste mal müssen wir uns wg. der wahl der "waffen" vorher absprechen. Für forstautobahn kommt dann das halbgefederte an den start. Hat aber für den auftakt trotzdem spaß gemacht, war auf jeden fall die nötige bewegung, die ich heute brauchte. 

@lilrazor & co: Habe das mit 14 bzw. 15h nicht mehr richtig überrissen zum schluss. Vll klappt es bei einem anderen mal mit einer größeren gruppe. Gibt noch zwei, drei weitere interessenten, die mal mit möchten. 

Allen noch ein schönes wochenende, wobei ich fürchte, dass morgen kein wetter zum biken sein wird. 
Gruß, Meisterbrau.


----------



## running ralf (15. März 2008)

ja das war mal wieder ne schöne tour.
@meisterbrau: als du den ersten hügel hochgedüst bist, hab ich schon gedacht du heizt jetzt die ganze tour so durch. da bin ich irgendwie von locker auf speed geswitched. 
die dusche war bei mir nicht genug, brauchte die badewanne, damit ich heute abend wieder party-fähig bin.


----------



## norinofu (21. März 2008)

Moin zusammen, ich komm´ zwar aus HH, bin aber durchaus vom Harz begeistert  
Letztes Jahr war ich zuletzt im Herbst mit einem Kumpel von Herzberg aus unterwegs....
Wann ist denn bei euch der Schnee soweit weg, dass man wieder ordentlich durchstarten kann?
Die WebCam von Brocken zeigt nicht wirklich, wann die geilen Trails wieder bereit sind.
Derzeit sind wir hier oben dabei, die Trails unserer Harburger Berge nach den Forstarbeiten wieder fahrbar zu kriegen.... 
Nicht lachen - 1200 hm sind hier auch locker drin mit 90 % (!!!!) Singletrailanteil


----------



## running ralf (30. März 2008)

moin moin,
die sonne lacht vom firmament und was liegt da näher als ein lockerer ausritt durch die göttinger bergwelt?!
als treffpunkt schlag ich mal 14:30 am pavillion auf den schillerwiesen vor. wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBfun (30. März 2008)

morgähn 

ich werde gleich erstmal frühstücken und danach zur schillerwiese aufbrechen.

mit pavillon meinst du vermutlich die kleine runde hütte im oberen teil?

naja, ich werd euch schon irgendwie finden.

bis nachher,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (30. März 2008)

Ja, wir überlegen auch schon. Ich warte noch bis meine Leute wach sind. 14.30 könnten wir wohl schaffen!
Tore schläft noch und Mario fährt noch von Frau nach Hause, aber ist dabei... wir versuchen unser Bestes. Ansonsten: Tel. Bernhard!


----------



## running ralf (30. März 2008)

ich hab auch gerade gemerkt, dass heute zeitumstellung war. ich glaube es ist allen ganz recht, wenn wir erst um 15 uhr starten. also neue startzeit 15 uhr. 
@bernhard: ja der pavillion ist diese runde hütte, nicht zu verwechseln mit dem kiosk ;-)


----------



## lilrazor (30. März 2008)

ich bin wach


----------



## VA 700 (30. März 2008)

Ok, Tore, Mario und ich sind 15.00 da oben. Weiß zwar noch nicht genau, welchen Pavillion ihr meint, aber das sehen wir ja dann!


----------



## Crouss (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

So ich möchte gerne bei euch mitfahren...

Von VA 700 habe ich schon einige Infos erhalten.

MfG

Jelle


----------



## nilson84 (21. April 2008)

Moin,
bin die letzten Wochen etwas untergetaucht weil ich ne menge für die Uni zu tun hatte. Die Woche scheint das Wetter besser zu werden. Also, wie sieht es aus bei euch? Hätte richtig Bock mal wieder ne tour zu fahren. Zum Schluss noch ne Frage an André: Meine Tora quitscht ganz schön ordentlich. Was soll ich tun? Fetten? Wenn ja, womit? 

Hoffentlich bis die Tage mal

Niels


----------



## MTBfun (21. April 2008)

moin,



nilson84 schrieb:


> Meine Tora quitscht ganz schön ordentlich. Was soll ich tun? Fetten? Wenn ja, womit?



hiermit: http://www.brunox.com/

ich werd morgen gegen mittag zu ner tour zum gausturm (nur wald- und feldwege) aufbrechen ... ca. 35-37 kn hin und zurück

gruß,
bernhard

ps: brunox kann ich zur tour mitbringen


----------



## lilrazor (21. April 2008)

wann wolltest du denn los bernhard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBfun (21. April 2008)

da bin ich flexibel, muss morgen nicht arbeiten


----------



## VA 700 (21. April 2008)

Joah, Niels... hab dein Post vorhin unterwegs auf der "Tour" mit Tore per Handy gelesen, aber die Antworten wurden mir ja vorweggenommen ;-)
Tore und ich fahren quasi regelmäßig, aber morgen zB könnte ich frühestens 18 Uhr rum.

André


----------



## lilrazor (22. April 2008)

soo.. in abwesenheit von andré schlag ich mal 18:20 am üblichen treffpunkt (ecke kreuzbergring, weender straße, güterbahnhof) vor. Licht wäre sicherlich angebracht, wenn wir über 20:30 fahren, da es ab da dunkel wird. (Dann reicht aber auch Positionsleuchte - mehr hab ich ja auch net) ... Wer is dabei?


----------



## VA 700 (22. April 2008)

sowieso. wer noch?


----------



## lilrazor (22. April 2008)

wir verschieben auf 19.00...


----------



## running ralf (22. April 2008)

moin jungs,
am samstag abend ist saison-angrillen angesagt. und zwar ab 18 uhr auf der schillerwiese. nach momentanem stand der dinge herrscht akuter frauen-überschuss. kommt bitte vorbei. lasst mich nicht im stich! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (22. April 2008)

mhh joah, vielleicht schauen Tore und ich mal vorbei... und dann schön mit ein paar Bierchen im Dunkeln oben in den Wald - da fetzt Biken doch gleich noch mehr 

André


----------



## MTBfun (22. April 2008)

Morgens______Mittags_____Abends 
_wolkig____leicht bewölkt__bedeckt 
__9 °C________18 °C______13 °C

wenn Wetter.com nicht lügt werde ich auch mal vorbeischauen. Wie groß ist der Grill und was soll man noch mitbringen?

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## running ralf (23. April 2008)

super, ihr seid meine rettung 
also bislang haben wir zwei kleine rundgrills. wir werden so ca. 15 leute.  fleisch und würstchen und soßen und salate haben wir auch schon reichlich. wenn ihr was mitbringen wollt wären getränke und fladenbrot oder so gut.


----------



## nilson84 (23. April 2008)

Moinsen,
heute fahren wird bei mir leider nix. Hab haute abend noch fussball. Grillen hört sich immer gut an. Ich hab morgen keine Uni. Wie sieht es da aus? Wochenende soll auch schickes Wetter werden! Da könnte man auch ne schicke tour machen, dann hat man sich den Fleischbatzen beim grillen auch gleich verdient.


----------



## nilson84 (23. April 2008)

Also, Brunox Turbo Spray hab ich auch. Hab mal glesen das man das nicht für Federgabeln nehmen soll. Anscheinend wird da heftig diskutiert. Ich geh das Risiko mal ein.

Danke für die Infos

Niels


----------



## MTBfun (25. April 2008)

ich werde samstag mal eine tour im harz fahren. start ist herzberg und ziel soll wohl hans kühnen burg sein. 

sind wohl schon 5-6 leute am start die sich dort auskennen. weitere infos hier im forum unter diesem link

ich fahre dort mit dem auto hin und kann auch wen mitnehmen falls wer lust hat. abfahrt hier in gö ca. 12 uhr

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (27. April 2008)

Und Bernhard, wie war die Tour?

Sorry @ running ralf - als wir da hochgefahren sind, war's wohl schon zu spät und ihr wohl schon fertig mit Grillen. Wir hatten es mit dem Vortrinken zeitlich etwas übertrieben.

Heute ist richtig geniales Wetter - wer hat heute Lust und Zeit?

André


----------



## MTBfun (27. April 2008)

Moin,

war ne lustige Runde, 7 Leute am start, 30 KM und 750 HM, alles auf Wald- und Forstwegen. Hab den Track auch per GPS aufgezeichnet, kann man also auch mal alleine nachfahren.

War auch ne lustige Erfahrung durch Moorpfützen zu fahren in die man einsinkt wenn man stehen bleibt, oder zu langsam fährt 

Ich werde bei denen garantiert noch öfter mitfahren, der Harz ist toll und auch Landschaftlich sehr schön 

Gruß,
Bernhard

PS: ich habe mir den Karten der MTB Arena Harz gekauft (62 verschiedenne Touren) da werde ich wohl noch viele Runden drehen müssen.


----------



## nilson84 (27. April 2008)

Moin, ich hab zeit und bock. Kann aber nur bis um halb vier.

Niels


----------



## VA 700 (27. April 2008)

13 Uhr am Treffpunkt (Kreuzung Kreuzbergring, Weender Straße, Güterbahnhofstraße)!! Bis dann, Freunde
lilrazor ist auch dabei...

EDIT: Marcel kommt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuddel (27. April 2008)

Also ich habe eben zwischen diesen ganzen Rennradspeedjunkies gerade mal vier MTB'ler gezählt .... also Leute die haben bestimmt auf uns gezählt   nächstes Jahr solllten wir mitmachen mit einer MTB'Gruppe  

Wegen "Heute" .... ich bin dabei


----------



## merkt_p (28. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin der KW 21 (19.05.- 23.05.) in Northeim.
Nehme mein Rad und würde gerne mit ein paar Ortskenner die MTB Gegend kennenlernen (mich für eine Radlrunde anschließen).

Gruss und bis bald? Martin


----------



## wuddel (29. April 2008)

Martin das denke ich wird funktionieren.Und wenn ich Northeim lese könnte man ja auch mal wieder ne Tour machen zu dem Turm .... keine Ahnung wie der hieß aber die Strecke war jedenfalls gut.

Ansonsten schick einfach mal dem VA 700 deine Mailadresse oder Handynr. der ist unser inoffizieller Manager    oder Du schaust hier hin und wieder rein.  

Unsere Tour am Sonntag wurde leider vorzeitig beendet durch ein defektes Bike.Und ein Sturz hatten wird wo zwar nichts passiert ist ich aber trotzdem sagen muß das mir der Trail einfach nicht zusagt "Westerberg" .... anscheinend bin ich nicht so ein Adrenalinjunkie und mehr ne Streckenschwuchtel  

Apropo ich bin eben noch mal drüber gestolpert das,im September glaube war es,dieses Jahr wieder das MTB Rennen statt findet mit Cross Country und Marathon.Wer Lust hat kann sich ja mal Gedanken machen.Vielleicht können wir ja mit einem Team starten.  

http://www.runandbike4help.de/


----------



## lilrazor (29. April 2008)

dabei ist der trail noch nichtmal so adrenalinreich weil zu langsam *tztz* -- Bike btw seit gestern wieder fit -_-


----------



## MTBfun (29. April 2008)

Der Turm in Northeim heisst Wieterturm.

Der Westerberg Trail ist doch gar nicht so schlimm, wo bist du denn da gestürzt, oder seit ihr etwa den steilen Hang am Ende runter?

Die Strecke des früheren Elliehausen Marathon hab ich schon ein paar mal abgefahren und als GPS Track gespeichert, kann man auch bei weniger gutem Wetter ganz gut fahren.

Gruß,
Bernhard

PS: Streckenschwuchtel ist ein lustiger Name, dürfen wir dich nun offiziell so nennen?   hehe


----------



## lilrazor (29. April 2008)

er ist nicht gestürzt ... der niels wars ^^ ... bei einer dicken wurzelverpflechtung, wo man links durch diese "durchlässe" durchmuss. mir ist auf der hälfte des trails der kurbelarm abgefallen (frag nicht!) .. naja.. sehr nervig gewesen dann nach hause zu schieben (durch die ganzen rennradschwucken am rathaus) -_-


----------



## MTBfun (29. April 2008)

lilrazor schrieb:


> mir ist auf der hälfte des trails der kurbelarm abgefallen (frag nicht!) ..



mmmh, mein erstes MTB hab ich bei VOSS am bahnhof gekauft - das die da keine ahnung haben und kunden schlecht/falsch beraten hab ich erst später gemerkt - und bei dem bike (bergamont team evolve für 3000 euro) haben die auch 'vergessen' die kurbel festzuschrauben, sodass ich diese nach 20 km während der fahrt verloren habe.

ich finde solchen unfähigen händlern sollte man zum schutze der menschheit am besten gewerbeverbot erteilen 

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## lilrazor (29. April 2008)

naja.. haben andré und ich selbst angebaut.. und SOWAS von angeknallt.. naja.. habe 2 neue schrauben für 4 euro gekauft und selbst bei velosport festgezogen.. hoffe das hält nu.. aber hab ab jetzt was neues, was ich vor ausfahrten kontrolliere ^^


----------



## VA 700 (29. April 2008)

wuddel schrieb:


> VA 700 [...] unser inoffizieller Manager



Aaaaahjaa. Gut zu wissen 

Ja, zum Wieterturm können wir auch gern nochmal, wobei das ja nun wirklich nur CC und kein einziger Trail zwischendurch ist.
Tja, wer wäre denn kommendes WE wieder dabei?

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuddel (29. April 2008)

Also leichten CC und Marathon mag ich,das käme ja hin mit der Tour zum Wieterturm,also ich fand die Strecke gut.

Ich denke ich habe Zeit kommendes Wochenende  


Und ich kann mit "Streckenschwuchtel"gut leben   besser als der lilrazor der sich den Namen "EinbeinigeTrailSchwucke" jetzt verdient hat  


Wer wäre noch dabei?Und gibt es Streckenvorschläge?Also ich wäre wiegesagt für den Wieterturm oder mal in Elliehausen die Strecken abfahren wenn die Bernhard eh abgespeichert hat.


----------



## MTBfun (29. April 2008)

ich komme gerade von ner kleinen runde durch den wald um die plesse wieder heim. der wald ist schon wieder recht schlammig im gegensatz zu gestern, aber es geht noch.

mal schaun wie das wetter am wochenende ist, zeit hab ich jedenfalls  

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## wuddel (30. April 2008)

Was macht ein MTB-Fahrer im Puff???

Er bestellt sich zwei Frauen und sagt "das ganze Programm muß in 40 min. abgefahren sein"  

Was macht ein Rennradfahrer im Puff???

NICHTS .... denn er hat sein "EPO" vergessen  


Also ich fand den jetzt mal gut


----------



## VA 700 (1. Mai 2008)

Morgen!

Wer hat heute Zeit und Lust und ist nicht besoffen?
Mario und ich wollten evtl so gegen Mittag losfahren... vllt auch ein wenig später.

André


----------



## lilrazor (1. Mai 2008)

krank.. *up*****


----------



## fahradman (2. Mai 2008)

jemand lust ne tour von windhausen über oha zur hanskühnenburg altenau brocken und zurück morgen mittag bei schönem wetter mit mir zu wagen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBfun (2. Mai 2008)

windhausen liegt von göttingen aus etwas üngünstig (50km weg) und dann noch die tour mit geschätzt 60-70 km - ich glaub da wirst du hier wenig erfolg haben. aber frag mal hier nach, die kommen alle aus der ecke.

an die göttinger:
auf dem ersten trail vom kehr runter liegen lauter äste auf dem weg rum (kann man aber überall drüber fahren), da hatte vermutlich mal wieder irgendein trottel langeweile, also etwas vorrausschauend fahren 

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## fahradman (2. Mai 2008)

hab schön dank


----------



## VA 700 (2. Mai 2008)

Hey!

Morgen, SA, 03.05.08 Biken? Wer hätte wann Zeit und Lust?

André


----------



## lilrazor (2. Mai 2008)

wieder genesen - und dabei - ab 13hundert


----------



## MTBfun (2. Mai 2008)

hi,

grundsätzlich bin ich dabei. morgen soll ja mal kein regenwetter sein, wo soll es denn hin gehen?

schon irgendwelche strecken geplant? wann/wo treffen?

gruß.
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (2. Mai 2008)

Nö, eigentlich relativ spontan wie immer... Angepeilt ist wieder so 13 Uhr rum, DENKE ich.
Bin morgen Vormittag noch in KS, aber sollte bis dahin wohl wieder zurück sein.


----------



## wuddel (2. Mai 2008)

Interesse wäre da


----------



## MTBfun (3. Mai 2008)

falls wir irgendwann mal zum wieterturm fahren, hab ich nun einen GPS track mit wegbeschreibung gefunden:

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.7955/

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## VA 700 (3. Mai 2008)

Die hab ich schon seit Herbst aufm Rechner 
Gute Nacht


----------



## VA 700 (3. Mai 2008)

So, ich hab Dreckslaune - perfekte Vorraussetzungen zum Sport!
Mir latte, was, wann, wo, wie... hauptsache überhaupt!

13 Uhr Standard-Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilrazor (3. Mai 2008)

essen, duschen, umziehen -> 13.00 da

handicaps: 4 std gepennt, krankheit hallt noch nach - aber wird schon


----------



## wuddel (3. Mai 2008)

Fast so schaut es bei mir aus ... ca. 4 std. gepennt und jetzt noch den Biergeschmack im Rachen .... muß noch kurz was erledigen aber ich denke das ich 13.00h schaffe und da bin.


----------



## MTBfun (3. Mai 2008)

ich wäre auch um 13 uhr *da*
.... wenn ich wüsste wo *da* ist


----------



## VA 700 (3. Mai 2008)

Kreuzung Kreuzbergring, Weender Landstraße, Güterbahnhofstraße!


----------



## VA 700 (3. Mai 2008)

Also bei Tore und mir geht es morgen gleich weiter - ähnlich wie heute. Schließt euch an! Aber bitte hier ankündigen, sonst fahren wir spontan und man verpasst sich.

André


----------



## MTBfun (5. Mai 2008)

konnte heute leider nicht mit fahren, musste mich mal um schatzi kümmern 

dafür durfte ich heute abend ein turnier spielen und das hat sich sogar gelohnt 

screenie hab ich mal unter fotos hochgeladen k.a. ob man das nun auch ansehen kann.

wenn ich morgen früh genug wach werde, fahre ich mittags mal richtung gaussturm.

gute nacht,
bernhard


----------



## merkt_p (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Wuddel,

danke für die Einladung. Auf dem Wieter war ich bei meinem letzten Besuch schon mal mit dem Rad, viele tolle Wege da in der Nähe.

Unseren Northeimbesuch haben wir verschoben, da die zu besuchende Oma lieber an den Ammersee fährt, Rentner halt.

Falls wir wieder mal nach Northeim fahren melde ich mich, würde mich freuen neue Leute und Wege kennezulernen.

Gruss aus Nürnberg Martin

www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de


----------



## MTBfun (8. Mai 2008)

hat irgendwer lust zu ner Tour am Sonntag im Harz?
Hans-Kühnen-Burg, Wolfswarthe, Torfhaus oder so
Abfahrt wird wohl in Herzberg sein, Gö -> Herzberg 
und Rückweg von dort nach Gö mit dem Auto.

weitere Infos hier im Forum

Gruß,
Bernhard

PS: Samstag muss ich arbeiten


----------



## VA 700 (9. Mai 2008)

Hab ab SA Nachmittag und kommende Woche Urlaub, d.h. Tore und ich werden dann schön Hahnenklee besuchen und den Bikepark genießen. Harz ist zwar ganz gut, aber auch viel Waldautobahn - wenn ne richtige Trailtour ansteht, bin ich dabei, aber ansonsten lieber Park!

Mobil sind Tore und ich mit meinem Auto. Zwei Bikes passen oben drauf.

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBfun (9. Mai 2008)

wart ihr schonmal im bikepark hahnenklee ?

ist das so ein miniding ist wie Schulenberg ?
wie sind die preise da? gibts vielleicht ne webpage mit bildern/infos?

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## nilson84 (9. Mai 2008)

Also, ich wäre schon interessiert mal in den Harz zu fahren. Wie sieht die Tour denn aus? Meinst du die ist machbar für mich Bernhard? Hab ansonsten bis dienstag auch zeit ohne ende fürs fahren.

Niels


----------



## MTBfun (9. Mai 2008)

hallo niels,

ich kenne bisher nicht viel vom harz, aber das soll sich dieses jahr ändern 

hier eine streckenbeschreibung von holgi aus dem foreneintrag (link oben):


------------start---------------

    * Magdeburger Hütte bis Wolfswarte = ein langer Anstieg

    * Wolfswarte bis Torfhaus = verblockter Trail (Bachbett). Nachdem es mich da 2x abgeworfen hat, schiebe ich an den beiden Stellen. Da sind vom Regen Spurrillen ausgespült, in denen man mit den Pedalen aufsetzt. 

    * Von Torfhaus über Märchenweg zum Oderteich = traumhaft schöne Wurzeltrails, die die Experten nicht wirklich fordern, die ich aber auch stellenweise mit Dir gemeinsam schieben werde. Weiterhin Bohlenwege, Brücken, Treppen und natürlich Moorpackungen.

      Meines Erachtens einer der schönsten Single-Trails im Harz.

      Die weiteren Streckenabschnitte sind dann aber wirklich easy.

----------------ende------------------

von herzberg bis hans-kühnen-burg sind ca. 16 KM und 700 höhenmeter, dazu kommt das was oben steht. die gesamte strecke soll wohl ca 60 KM werden (mit pausen).

ich hoffe die fahren nicht mitten in der nacht los 

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## MTBfun (9. Mai 2008)

da ich nicht weiss, ob ihr den anderen thread lest, hier ein überblick der tour:








Wer der Meinung ist, dass er den erneuten Aufstieg am Siebersattel in Richtung Knollen nicht mehr möchte oder wenn es durch ausserplanmässige Stops zu Verzögerungen kommt, kann am Siebersattel in 35 Minuten auf der Straße ohne Steigung nach Herzberg zurückrollen.

und die tour als google earth file


----------



## nilson84 (10. Mai 2008)

Hi Bernhard,
bei mir wird das nix mit der Tour morgen. Wünsch euch viel Spaß. Kannst ja dann mal berichten.

Niels


----------



## luck01 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Bernhard,

mich würde auch interessieren, wie deine Harz Tour war.

Las mal hören.

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBfun (13. Mai 2008)

hallo lutz,
treffen war um 9 uhr am herzberger krankenhaus, 9 leute, alle sehr nett, alter zwischen mitte 30 und mitte 40 

es ging dann erstmal direkt auf einen waldweg und stetig bergauf bis zur hans-kühnen-burg (811m). 






von dort ging es dann nach einer kurzen pause auf dem bergrücken lang über einen verblockten trail, der aber komplett fahrbar war richtung wolfswarte weiter.

der anstieg (wie alle anstiege bei der tour) ging dann wieder über einen gut fahrbaren waldweg rauf zur wolfswarte (918m) von wo aus man einen super ausblick über den gesammten harz hat.






nach ein paar fotos ging es dann weiter richtung torfhaus (812m). bevor wir dort jedoch ankamen lag noch eine abfahrt durch ein altes flussbett vor uns, die schon einiges an geschick erforderte, aber wer es nicht so hart wollte konnte auch auf dem wanderweg neben dem flussbett fahren.






in torfhaus war dann wieder eine kurze pause angesagt. schnell noch ein paar fotos vom brocken gemacht (der nicht teil unserer tour war) und schon ging es auf einem traumhaften wurzeltrail weiter auf dem märchenweg richtung oderteich.






am oderteich entlang ging es dann weiter auf einem wurzeltrail bis zur B242, die wir aber nur überquerten. von dort ging es dann weiter auf wald- und forstwegen am rehberger graben entlang zum siebersattel.

dort trennte sich dann unsere gruppe une ein teil fuhr auf der strasse nach sieber runter zurück nach herzberg und der andere teil erklomm noch den grossen knollen und fuhr von dort über einen weiteren trail zurück nach herzberg.

alles in allem eine  traumhafte tour (rund 60 km und 1200 höhenmeter), die ich jederzeit sofort wieder fahren würde. der harz ist so geil, dafür fahre ich gern vorher 40 km mit dem auto zum start einer tour!

gruß,
bernhard

ps: wenn die nächste tour im harz ansteht, werde ich mich hier wieder melden und wer lust hat, kann dann gerne mitkommen. falls sich dort wer auskennt, können wir auch gern so mal ne tour dort fahren.


----------



## harzholgi (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
da Bernhard in seiner sympathischen und zurückhaltenden Art nicht zu übertriebener Selbstdarstellung neigt, mach ich das mal:



solche Kerle sind im Harz immer gern gesehen!
Holgi


----------



## luck01 (13. Mai 2008)

Bernhard,

nach deinen tollen Bericht (klasse Fotos) bekommt man ja richtig Lust auf den Harz. 

Das Flußbett sieht schon sehr verwegen aus.

An meiner Kondition für so eine Tour muß ich aber sicher noch arbeiten. 

Wann warst du denn wieder in Göttingen?

Grüße

Lutz


----------



## VA 700 (13. Mai 2008)

Krümelmonster - ich hau mich in die Ecke! *g*
Ja Harz, wir kommen diese Woche noch... bleib einfach nur trocken!

PS: man erkannte ihn am Kabelbinder...


----------



## MTBfun (13. Mai 2008)

@holgi
danke für die netten worte und auch für deine tollen fotos (die fotos hier sind alle von holgi), ich bin garantiert das nächste mal auch wieder dabei 

@lutz
das war garnicht so schlimm mit der kondition. wir haben ja eine tour und kein rennen gefahren und wenn wirklich mal wer zurück geblieben war, wurde halt kurz gewartet. ich war ca. 16:30 - 17:00  uhr wieder in göttingen hab nicht genau auf die zeit geachtet.

@andre
weisst du schon, wann du in den harz willst? wenn es zeitlich passt komme ich gern mit - notfalls fahren wir auch mit 2 autos 

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## Kathinka (13. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen! 

Wollt mich auch endlich mal wieder melden   habe eure mails hier auch immer mit verfolgt, hatte aber nie zeit   bzw. harz mit 60 km war mir zu heftig und ich noch zu untrainiert.

Aber diesen *Sonntag (18.5.08)* sieht's bei mir gut aus und ich habe lust endlich mal wieder ne runde mit euch zu drehen!
Gerne auch harz, wenn's eine kürzere tour ist. Ich habe das alte kartenset von der volksbank arena und eine grobe aufzeichnung vom mountainbikemarathon in altenau (ist dieses jahr am sonntag, 25.5.08).

Vielleicht klappt ja was zusammen.

Ciao
Claudia


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Mai 2008)

Eure Bilder sehen ähnlich aus wie unsere am Tag vorher oben an der Wolfswarte. Nur waren wir zu 3.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211477&page=185

Kann mir einer von euch sagen ober der Tante-Ju Trail (heisst glaube ich so)von der Hans-Kühnenburg runter Richtung Drecktal/Riefensbeek fahrbar ist ?
Bin da noch nicht gefahren. Will aber mal die nächste Tour dort fahren.

Danke für eine Info.

Downhillfaller


----------



## MTBfun (14. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch sagen ober der Tante-Ju Trail (heisst glaube ich so)von der Hans-Kühnenburg runter Richtung Drecktal/Riefensbeek fahrbar ist ?



kenne ich leider nicht, aber frag mal hier, da weiss bestimmt einer was:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255740&page=11


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Mai 2008)

O.K

Danke. Werd ich mal dort fragen.

Gruß
DHF


----------



## VA 700 (15. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Gestern war es soweit; langersehnt und endlich wahr geworden. *Bikepark Hahnenklee* - wir waren da.
Für diejenigen, die nicht wissen, wovon ich rede: klick mich  
Tore und ich haben gestern in einer Windeseile seine neue Gabel bei mir in der Werkstatt ins Bike geschmissen (alles fotografisch dokumentiert  ) und dann gings mittags los Richtung Harz. Bikes oben aufs Auto, sämtliche Ausrüstung, Werkzeug und Kleidung mit ins Fahrzeug und schon waren wir bewaffnet, um _DAS_ Erlebnis der Saison anzugehen.

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte - drum schaut einfach in mein Fotoalbum vom gestrigen Tag!

Von der Streckenauswahl sind wir folgendes gefahren:
*Singletrail leicht/mittel*: auf jeden Fall spaßig. Wer sich auf dem Westerberg in die Hose macht, brauch den Park gar nicht erst ansteuern! Denn hier gehts rund und für Anfänger, Fahrer mit zuviel Respekt und Angst o.Ä. ist das nichts.
*Freeride*: *gähn* da ist mein Bike eingeschlafen vor Langeweile
*Downhill*: _RICHTIG_ genial! Ruppig, technisch anspruchsvoll, aber extrem hoher Funfaktor, wenn man heil unten ankommt!

Rundum haben wir jeder 15 Euro für die Halbtagskarte (siehe Preise) bezahlt, sind dafür 8 mal die Seilbahn hoch und waren ca. 3,5 Stunden im Park.
Aus meiner Sicht *eine absolute Empfehlung*. Ich war nicht das letzte Mal da!

Verluste: mehrere mehr oder weniger heftige Steinschläge durch hochgewirbelte Steine, wenn man das Tempo erhöht und 2 Stürze mit Überschlag, die Tore beide überlebt hat  und ihm trotzdem keine Angst vor der erneuten Abfahrt gemacht haben - Respekt  

In diesem Sinne...
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilrazor (15. Mai 2008)

*totally agree*


----------



## VA 700 (20. Mai 2008)

Was ist hier bloß los? Haltet ihr schon wieder Winterschlaf?
Jelle, Niels? Lange nichts gehört...

André


----------



## MTBfun (20. Mai 2008)

hatte ne kleine bauchlandung.... fette schürfwunde am arm, aber heilt schon wieder. denke noch ein paar tage, dann kann ich wieder fahren


----------



## nilson84 (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hab grad nen bisschen viel um die ohren. Nächste woche bin ich wieder am start. Hier im Forum steht aber auch nicht so oft was von irgendwelchen touren, sonst wär ich schon mal öfter dabei. Vielleicht krieg ich es auch nur nicht mit. Also, ab Montag ist wieder mit mir zu rechnen!

Niels


----------



## MTBfun (20. Mai 2008)

ich werde donnerstag mal ne kleine runde drehen, muss aber schauen wie das mit dem fahren überhaupt klappt. schürfwunden sind da leider etwas unpraktisch 
wenn das soweit geht - was ich hoffe - bin ich demnächst dann auch wieder dabei

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## luck01 (21. Mai 2008)

Bernhardt, was machst Du denn für Sachen.

Hoffentlich bist du bald wieder richtig fit.

Lutz


----------



## MTBfun (22. Mai 2008)

hab nur nen kleinen stunt versucht 

ne Biene oder sowas fliegt unerlaubt von unten unter die Brille, ich also reflexartig sofort die Brille während der fahrt abgenommen ....

dummerweise kam dann ein kleines Hindernis auf dem Boden und weil ich nur eine Hand am Lenker hatte, hat sich der Lenker quer gestellt und ich hab versucht zu fliegen ...

mangels Flugschein hat aber die Landung nicht geklappt 

die Schürfwunde am Arm ist soweit wieder ok, aber die Prellung am zeh scheint schlimmer zu sein als ich dachte, der Bluterguss geht nun weg und auftreten geht trotzdem nicht richtig  

vielleicht gebrochen, naja egal... meine Mutter hat früher immer gesagt: 

bis du heiratest ist das alles wieder gut

und so wird es auch dieses mal sein 

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## MTBfun (23. Mai 2008)

hab heute mal ne lockere 'testrunde' gedreht und musste feststellen, dass biken weniger schmerzhaft ist als rumlaufen 

deshalb werd ich morgen (samstag) abend zu nem kleinen nightride (mit licht) nach herzberg fahren.

wird ne lockere runde, ca. 35 km

abfahrt in herzberg ist 19:30 am parkplatz krankehaus/herzberg. ich werde ca. 18:40 hier in göttingen (mit dem auto bis herzberg und nach der tour auch wirder per auto zurück) losfahren.

wenn jemand lust hat kann ich auch wen mitnehmenm ein platz hab ich immer frei, aber wichtig: licht ist pficht 

bis bald im wald,
bernhard

EDIT: wenn dir runde gut läuft gibts sonntag auch wieder ne MTB tour im harz


----------



## VA 700 (24. Mai 2008)

mhh, bin die Woche jetzt abends immer noch bis halb zehn gut ohne Beleuchtung zurecht gekommen und hab sie teilweise deswegen nicht mal mit gehabt. Ist halb acht für einen richtigen Nightride nicht deutlich zu früh?
Hab leider schon was vor, sonst würd ich es trotzdem in Erwägung ziehen.

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBfun (25. Mai 2008)

war ne tolle tour gestern durch den harz. war zum schluss zwar etwas frisch, aber nächstes mal nehm ich einfach ne dickere jacke mit.

wir sind von herzberg zur auerhahnstation und dann einen recht steilen trail zum braakberg raus, dann 'nasser weg' rauf (unterwegs hat holgi an den klippen dann auch das tolle bild von uns gemacht) zur hans-kühnen-burg. von dort nach einer kurzen pause weiter auf dem reitsteig lang (schwieriger, aber total genialer teilweise sehr verblockter trail) richtung stieglitz eck. von dort ging es dann mit licht über waldwege und leichte trails zurück richtung herzberg. ab lonau dann die restlichen 2 km  auf dem radweg.

hat wieder richtig viel spass gemacht!

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## Kathinka (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Dreht jemand von euch *heute* eine runde? Würde gern mitkommen, bzw. wer von euch hat spontan lust zu einer tour und hat noch nichts vor? 
Zeit ab mittags. Treffpunkt kann ja dann noch ausgemacht werden.

Freu mich auf antworten, auch wenns recht kurzfristig ist!

Claudia


----------



## MTBfun (1. Juni 2008)

hi claudia,

komme eben erst aus dem büro, bist du schon unterwegs? falls nicht, ich schaue um 13:30 uhr nochmal hier rein, vielleicht können wir ja ne runde drehen.
ansonsten nächstes mal wieder.

gruß,
bernhard

ps: ist von den anderen keiner wach heute ?


----------



## VA 700 (1. Juni 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> ps: ist von den anderen keiner wach heute ?



Doch, aber schon verabredet


----------



## Kathinka (1. Juni 2008)

Hi Bernhard,
da haben wir uns knapp verpasst   hatte kurz vor deiner nachricht hier reingeschaut und dann erst nach 14:00 wieder.
Hab dich noch versucht auf deinen handys zu erreichen und erfuhr, dass du gerade seit ein paar minuten weg bist, und das andere hattest du leider nicht an.

So habe ich eben mal wieder eine runde über den Kehr, die Mackenröder Spitze, rüber zum Hünstollenturm und zur Plesse gemacht.
War super. Aber ich würde gerne mal die mtb-strecke für den marathon bei elliehausen im september fahren, die kennst du doch, oder!?

Ok, denn auf bis zum nächsten mal, vielleicht klappts dann ja mit gemeinsam fahren  

Euch allen eine schöne woche mit viel sonnenschein!  

Claudia


----------



## MTBfun (1. Juni 2008)

Kathinka schrieb:


> Hi Bernhard,
> Hab dich noch versucht auf deinen handys zu erreichen und erfuhr, dass du gerade seit ein paar minuten weg bist, und das andere hattest du leider nicht an.



Hallo Claudia,

hab (mal wieder) beide Handys zuhause vergessen - alles schön im Rucksack verstaut, aber dann doch überlegt ohne Rucksack zu fahren.

Ich musste heute mit meinem Scott fahren, weil sich beim Liteville am Freitag bei einer Tour an der Plesse das Schaltwerk in den Speichen verharkt und dabei total verbogen hat (ein neues ist schon bestellt).

Auf dem Westerberg hab ich dann festgestellt, dass beim linken Pedal Schrauben verloren gegangen waren und von da an ging es mit einem halben Pedal weiter 

Kurz darauf musste ich auch noch auf meine Hinterradbremse verzichten weil die Bremsbeläge runter waren ... Fazit: man sollte sein Bike vor einer Tour  mal durchchecken, vor allem wenn es vorher lange rumgestanden hat 

Naja, morgen Vormittag geht es in die Werkstatt, Bremsbeläge erneuern, Pedal reparieren und dann werde ich gleich noch vernünftige Reifen bestellen weil die Racing Ralph die auf dem Scott drauf sind im Gelände mal garnix taugen.

Danach steht einer Tour auf der Strecke des Eliiehausen Marathon nichts im Wege, sag einfach Bescheid wann du Zeit und Lust hast.

Viele Grüße,
Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB JUNK (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute !!!  Hört sich bei Euch ja interessant an . Komme aus Schleswig Holstein und arbeite hier in Göttingen Deiderode noch vorraussichtlich bis November ! Suche nette Leute die sich hier in der Gegend auskennen und mit denen man mal ein paar Touren drehen kann , würde mich freuen wenn Ihr euch meldet !!! Gruß bis dann Jan !!!


----------



## BikerGT40 (23. Juni 2008)

Ich würd mir auch gern mal die Rennstrecke für September ansehen finden wir da nen Thermin?


----------



## MTB JUNK (24. Juni 2008)

MOIN moin sicherlich läßt sich da ein Termin finden , fahre morgen allerdings wieder in den Norden und komme am 30.06. wieder hier her . Ab da bin ich für 10 Tage hier und mache meißt gegen 18.00 Uhr Feierabend (ist ja lange hell) ! Falls da was paßt einfach melden gruß Jan !!!


----------



## Kathinka (24. Juni 2008)

Ich könnte diesen Freitag ab ca. 16:30 oder Sonntag nachmittag.
Bernhard, wie sieht's bei dir aus? Schließlich bist du, glaube ich, der Einzige, der die Strecke rund um Elliehausen kennt ;-)
Wer hat noch Zeit?


----------



## MTBfun (24. Juni 2008)

Freitag oder Sonntag passt bei mir auch, Samstag Vormittag muss ich arbeiten und weiß noch nicht genau wie lange.

Die MTB Strecke kann man hier als PDF Downloaden. Diese Strecke ist jederzeit komplett befahrbar.

Die Crosscountry Strecke ist hier zu finden, allerdings kann hier nur ein Teil der Strecke befahren werden, da diese *teilweise über Privatbesitz geht und nur zum Rennen offiziell freigegeben* ist.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## BikerGT40 (26. Juni 2008)

Anfang nächste Woche wäre toll diese WE kann ich ledier nicht.


----------



## Kathinka (27. Juni 2008)

Hi Bernhard und natürlich alle anderen zusammen!

Ich schaff's heut nicht mit biken  besser ist's am Sonntag. Wie sieht's da bei euch aus? Unter der Woche kann ich leider nicht  jedenfalls nicht vor den Sommerferien und dann bin ich bis Anfang August auch weg.

Ciao Claudia


----------



## Werra (27. Juni 2008)

Hi Claudia,
ich hätte am Sonntag Zeit, am liebsten nach dem Aufstehen, vielleicht so gegen 11:00 Uhr?
Grüße
Vera


----------



## running ralf (27. Juni 2008)

am sonntag nachmittag wär ich auch mal wieder dabei. die karin wollte auch mal wieder. ab halb drei so?!


----------



## Kathinka (27. Juni 2008)

@Vera, schön, dass du auch noch hier bist, lange nix mehr voneinander gehört 
Aber Sonntag 11h ist ja fast noch vor dem Aufstehen  
Da finde ich Running Ralf's Vorschlag mit *14:30* wesentlich besser!
@Bernhard, bist du auch dabei? 
@Lutz, Andre und alle anderen der 1.Stunde - gibt's euch auch noch? 

Gibt es schon Vorschläge für einen guten Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## running ralf (27. Juni 2008)

hab gerade mit karin telefoniert. sie schlägt vor sonntag 14:30 vor der eiswiese. von kennt sie eine schöne tour auf den hohen hagen.


----------



## MTBfun (27. Juni 2008)

uhrzeit am sonntag ist bei mir egal, ich hab den ganzen tag zeit und kann mich da nach euch richten.

treffpunkt ebenso, ich komm dann dahin wo ihr euch trefft


----------



## VA 700 (28. Juni 2008)

Sorry, bin die Nacht extrem lange unterwegs (Abiball meiner Freundin und meines besten Kumpels) und wir (ohne Kumpel  ) wollen ausschlafen!
Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch...

André


----------



## Werra (28. Juni 2008)

14:30 passt mir natürlich auch ;-) da kann ich ja nochmal richtig ausschalfen bevor mein Urlaub zuende geht....
wo wollen wir uns treffen?

Grüße
Vera


----------



## Kathinka (28. Juni 2008)

Ok, dann morgen 14:30 vorm Badeparadies Eiswiese!


----------



## running ralf (28. Juni 2008)

ok, bis dann


----------



## Werra (28. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir wird das doch nichts 
sry
Grüße
Vera


----------



## luck01 (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auch um 14.30 Uhr bei der Eiswiese.

Grüße

Lutz


----------



## MTBfun (30. Juni 2008)

War ne schöne Runde gestern, wer will kann sich das GPS File runterladen

Einfach entpacken und dann z. Bsp. bei http://www.clickroute.de oder bei Google Earth wieder hochladen, dann könnt ihr die gesamte Strecke auf Karte anschauen.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB JUNK (30. Juni 2008)

Moin hat denn jemand in der Woche mal Zeit so ab 18.00 ??? So für eine kleine Runde oder zum kennenlernen !!!???


----------



## running ralf (5. Juli 2008)

moin moin,

wer hat lust auf ne lockere tour heute nachmittag? so ab 15 uhr. bisher ist karin dabei.

@mtbfun: coole sache diese gps-karte!


----------



## MTBfun (5. Juli 2008)

moin,
ich muss dieses wochenende leider arbeiten. nächstes mal gerne wieder.
gruß,
bernhard


----------



## MTB JUNK (5. Juli 2008)

moin würde mich anschliessen muß allerdings bis ca 15.00 arbeiten also ginge es erst so ab 16.00 bei mir ! wo trefft ihr euch denn so komme direkt aus göttinger innenstadt ! gruß jan !


----------



## running ralf (5. Juli 2008)

hi mtb junk,
karin muss schon früh zurück sein wegen wg-besichtigung. aber 15:15 konnte ich für dich heraushandeln. treffpunkt ist wieder die eiswiese.


----------



## luck01 (5. Juli 2008)

Leider habe ich dieses Wochenende keine Zeit.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß

Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB JUNK (5. Juli 2008)

ok kann nichts versprechen werde es versuchen bis 15.15 da zu sein ! kannst du mir die genaue adresse geben für mein navi da ich mich hier ja null auskenne !! gruss jan PS habe zweimal badeparadies Eiswiesen in göttingen gefunden einmal unter 37073 göttingen und unter 37085 göttingen welches meint ihr ???


----------



## running ralf (5. Juli 2008)

ok, bis dann.

die eiswiese ist im windausweg.


----------



## MTBfun (5. Juli 2008)

Hab ich mal kurz von der Webseite des badeparadies kopiert:

Lageplan Badeparadies Eiswiese
GPS-Koordinaten und sonstige Hinweise
Die Koordinaten für Ihr GPS-System lauten: 51° 31, 392 N, 09° 55, 779 E. 

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## MTB JUNK (6. Juli 2008)

Danke für die infos hat alles prima geklappt . war eine schöne tour mit netten leuten gerne wieder . hoffe das mit der luftpumpe hat noch geklappt !!! gruß jan !!!


----------



## MTB JUNK (6. Juli 2008)

Noch jemand lust heute nachmittag ein wenig durch die gegend zu fahren und das wochenende langsam ausklingen zu lassen ??? werde mich so gegen 15.00 von der arbeit losreißen und um 16.00 losfahren (ohne ziel vor augen) !!! möglichst bis 15.00 melden !!!


----------



## MTBfun (6. Juli 2008)

ich muss spätestens 17:40 Uhr zuhause sein, weiß nicht ob es da noch lohnt um 16 Uhr erst los zu fahren? Außerdem hab ich noch die Nachwirkungen von meiner Tour vom Freitag in den Beinen 80 KM war vielleicht etwas viel in meinem Alter 

Andererseits ist ne kleine lockere Runde vielleicht ganz gut um die Beine wieder locker zu kriegen. Kommt sonstr noch wer mit und wo gehts los?

Gruß,
Bernhard

Edit: von mir aus können wir auch etwas früher schon los, hab ab sofort Zeit und sitze so zu sagen auf Abruf hier.


----------



## MTB JUNK (6. Juli 2008)

Bis jetzt hat sich noch niemand weiter gemeldet !!! Könnte auch 15.30 knapp hinbekommen !!! eiswiese war für mich ideal als treffpunkt !!!


----------



## MTBfun (6. Juli 2008)

OK, passt, da kann man sich ja kaum verfehlen. So viele Mountainbiker werden da wohl nicht sein 
Bin 15:30 Uhr dort.
Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## MTB JUNK (6. Juli 2008)

Alles klar dann werde ich mal feierabend machen !!!


----------



## running ralf (6. Juli 2008)

@mtb junk: hab auf dem camping platz ein paar bikende niederländer kennengelernt. angesichts der aufgerissenen reifenflanke haben die mir auch gleich nen neuen reifen verkauft. war noch sehr lustig. 

viel spaß euch beiden, bin heute offline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB JUNK (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Bernhard , wenn es nicht zuviele umstände macht hätte ich gerne nochmal die genaue Adresse von deinem favorisiertem bikeladen !? Danke bis dann Jan !!!


----------



## MTBfun (7. Juli 2008)

Hier der Link zur Homepage:
http://www.oellesbikeservice.de/
das ist in der Jüdenstr. Ecke Theaterstr. zwischen dem Schreibwarenladen Fritsche und der Jacobi Kirche in der Fussgängerzone.

Hab gerade bei Ölle auf der Webpage folgende Ankündigung gefunden:

*Jetzt Neu: Jeden Mittwoch um 18.00 Uhr Mountainbiketreff
bei Oelles bikeservice, moderates Tempo für
Jedermann ca. 2 Stunden, anschliessend Ausklang im
Schröders beim Weizen!! *

Wenn Mittwoch kein Regen ist, bin ich dabei 

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## MTB JUNK (7. Juli 2008)

fahre diesen mittwoch nach hause und habe dann noch eine woche urlaub also daher frühstens in 2 Wochen aber dann bin ich sicherlich auch dabei !!! Gruß jan


----------



## Werra (7. Juli 2008)

moderates Tempo hört sich gut an  vielleicht komme ich auch mit  
War heute erst dort... wollte mir ja erst da ein neues Bike kaufen...

Grüße
Vera


----------



## MTBfun (15. Juli 2008)

Hi,
morgen (Mittwoch) Abend ist wieder um 18 Uhr Treffen bei Oelle zu ner schönen MTB Runde durch Göttingens Wälder, ich bin wieder dabei.

Treffpunkt:
Oelle`s bike service
Jüdenstr. 4
37073 Göttingen

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## Werra (16. Juli 2008)

bin auch wieder dabei  auch wenns regnet


----------



## MTBfun (16. Juli 2008)

spar dir den weg, oelle fährt bei dem wetter nicht. war gerade da und habs von ihm erfahren.
ich hab auch nicht so die lust... vorgestern war schon alles schlammig im wald und heute ist es garantiert noch schlimmer.

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## Werra (16. Juli 2008)

ja war gerade da... 
also nur schönwetter fahrer... also ich hab kein problem wenns schlammig ist oder regnet, das trocknet doch wieder...
schade... 

grüße


----------



## uoberdiek (13. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
hier ein Tip für ´ne interessante Seite: www.runandbike4help.de
Es geht da um Göttingens ersten MTB-Marathon (für die gute Sache) am 7.9.2008.
Einfach mal lesen und bei gefallen anmelden.

Grüße aus GÖ-Elliehausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (19. August 2008)

Hier is ein Northeimer ;-)


----------



## pornokarl (24. August 2008)

hier ist noch ein göttinger


----------



## VA 700 (24. August 2008)

pornokarl schrieb:


> hier ist noch ein göttinger



Hey, stand dein Bike am FR Abend in der Lange-Geismar-Straße entweder bei dem Chinamann oder bei der Eisdiele vor der Tür? Ich meine da beim Vorbeigehen sowas gesehen zu haben...

André


----------



## pornokarl (24. August 2008)

hi,

das ist ja toll, dass ich so ein auffälliges bike habe 

leider muss ich dich "enttäuschen", aber am freitag war ich zwar beim chinamann, aber nicht in der langen geismar straße.

zur zeit fahre ich damit jedoch jeden morgen zur arbeit, macht n heiden spaß. hab das bike ja erst 8 tage


----------



## MTBfun (25. August 2008)

hat das bike wirklich - wie bei cube auf der webseite zu sehen - vorne nobby nic und hinten racing ralph darauf? 

dann hast du nämlich einen guten reifen für trails und einen für strasse der im gelände keinen grip hat und schnell platt ist .)



pornokarl schrieb:


> zur zeit fahre ich damit jedoch jeden morgen zur arbeit, macht n heiden spaß. hab das bike ja erst 8 tage



naja, um damit zur arbeit zu fahren ist der racing ralph ja ok, aber dann hätte ein billiges bike auch gereicht 

btw... ich dachte schon das forum hier ist ausgestorben


----------



## luck01 (25. August 2008)

Hallo Bernhard,

hat Dir der Reifentest geholfen?

Wie sieht es denn Samstag Nachmittag mit einer
Runde aus?

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werra (25. August 2008)

wow 6 Antworten hintereinander, von wegen ausgestorben 
Hey Bernhardt am Mittwoch komme ich wieder mit. Mein Knie ist soweit wieder... naja ok. Werde das heute beim Fußball testen wie es geht. Hast du schon deine Ritterrüstung ausprobiert?

Grüße
Vera


----------



## MTBfun (25. August 2008)

Hallo Lutz,

für das was man hier so fahren kann ist wohl die Bezeichnung All Mountain/Freeride am ehesten passend. In dieser Kategorie ist der Nobby Nic laut Test tatsächlich der beste Reifen, allerdings in 2,40" und nicht 2,25" wie ich ihn fahre - das werde ich also demnächst ausprobieren zumal der Maxxis laut Test ein Downhill Reifen ist der nur mäßigen Pannenschutz und dafür hohes Gewicht hat.

@Vera

letzten Mittwoch hat uns im Wald der Regen erwischt und wir mußten uns ne halbe Stunde in einer Hütte Nähe Kehr unter stellen, anschließend haben wir dann  platschnass die Tour abgebrochen.

Ob ich Mittwoch wieder dabei bin kann ich noch nicht sagen, weil mir Freitag - wieder im Regen - das Vorderrad weggerutscht ist, was zur Folge hatte dass ich ne ziemlich harte Landung hatte.... leider auf Asphalt - dafür hab ich nun einen netten blauen Fleck an der Hüfte und Kampfspuren am Knie und am Unterarm. Aber langsam bekomme ich Routine im versorgen von sowas 

Ich werde Nachher mal testweise 30 Minuten versuchen zu fahren, mal sehen ob das überhaupt geht. Ich berichte dann. Bis Samstag will/möchte ich aber auf jeden Fall wieder Fit sein!

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## uoberdiek (25. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute in diesem Thread,
wie sieht das eigentlich mit eurer Teilnahme an Göttingens erstem MTB-Marathon aus ? Ist gleich um die Ecke für die meisten von Euch, kostet absolut nicht die Welt, ist ausschließlich für einen sozialen Zweck, ist ´ne easy Tour, macht Spass ... jetzt sind meine Argumente allmählich am Ende. Eins noch: er trägt dazu bei, MTB-Sport in GÖ auch mal in die Medien zu bringen und somit der Community ein wenig (dringend benötigten) Aufwind zu geben.
Geht mal in Euch und lasst Euch nicht lange bitten. So langsam läuft die Zeit für die Anmeldung ab.
Mehr infos unter www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## luck01 (25. August 2008)

Bernhard,

der neue Fat Albert von Schwalbe könnte etwas
für dich sein.

Die Reifen habe vorne und hinten ein Unterschiedliches
Profil. In der aktueelen Bike ist ein Test von den Reifen.
Dort hat der Reifen Sehr Gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## MTBfun (25. August 2008)

uoberdiek schrieb:


> wie sieht das eigentlich mit eurer Teilnahme an Göttingens erstem MTB-Marathon aus ?



nachdem dies nun der 2. Spameintrag hier ist, will ich doch mal Antworten...

1. findet diese s.g. Maountainbike Marathon nicht zum ersten mal statt, hast du vielleicht die anderen Jahre verschlafen?

2. ist die Strecke dieses Marathon für Mountainbiker absolut langweilig und anspruchslos! Der Kurs besteht nur aus Wald- und Feldwegen auf denen sonst Fahrzeuge der Land- und Forstwirtschaft unterwegs sind und ist so simpel, dass man sie sogar ohne Probleme mit einem Hollandrad fahren könnte! Selbst der Göttinger Wald hat mehr zu bieten als diese möchtegern Mountainbike Strecke.

Wem die Elliehausen-Rentnerstrecke zu langweilig ist der kann gern zu einer Tour im Wald mitkommen, ist völlig kostenlos und spamfrei. Bei Interesse können wir gern auch im Harz oder Solling mal eine Tour fahren 

Bis bald im Wald,
Bernhard


----------



## akastylez (25. August 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> Wem die Elliehausen-Rentnerstrecke zu langweilig ist der kann gern zu einer Tour im Wald mitkommen, ist völlig kostenlos und spamfrei. Bei Interesse können wir gern auch im Harz oder Solling mal eine Tour fahren
> 
> Bis bald im Wald,
> Bernhard



Harz? Also falls jemand mal in den Harz fährt bin ich dabei ;-) da ich mich dort NULL auskenne will ich das alleine nicht wagen.


----------



## akastylez (9. September 2008)

Nachdem die Runde am Freitag allen Spaß gemacht hat wollen wir sie diesen Fr. nochmal fahren. Treffpunkt ist wieder um 16Uhr an der Reuter - Tankstelle am Harztor 24 in Northeim - gegenüber vom Autohaus Harztor. Wir fahren dann hoch an den Wieterwald vorbei an den Willhelmswiesen hoch Richtung Wieterturm, von da aus dann ein bisschen downhill runter zum Bergfuß, von dort aus hoch auf den Kamm (Trail) und Richtung Steinbruch Sudheim (ebenfalls ein sehr genialer Trail) und wieder zurück. Starthöhe 117m ü.NN höchste Höhe 348m ü. NN, 380 Höhenmeter und ca. 22km Fahrstrecke.

Strecke:


----------



## wuddel (9. September 2008)

Mal für Bernhard: 

Das Event in Elliehausen ist eine feine Sache und da machen viele MTB-Fahrer mit.Wenn Du die Strecke zu einfach findest sollteste ja keine Probleme haben richtig Gas zu geben ... aber letzendlich kommt es auch nicht auf eine Platzierung an sondern an den Spaß den man da hat egal wie anspruchsvoll die Strecke ist.Wichtig ist das viele mitmachen können und die Strecke schaffen.Und da wird für jeden was geboten.

Und außerdem ist das Stargeld für einen guten Zweck und Du kannst sportlich mit anderen MTB'ler fahren.Wenn alle so denken wie Du würde es ja gar keine Veranstaltungen geben.Und das wäre ja schade!!!

Und lieber einmal mehr Werbung als einmal zu wenig 

Ich fand die Sport-Veranstaltung jedenfalls super


----------



## MTBfun (9. September 2008)

@wuddel

schön, wenn dir Elliehausen gefallen hat, wie du ja weißt ist Rennenfahren nicht so mein Ding. Aber wenn ich sehe, dass der Sieger ein A-Klasse Lizenzfahrer ist fällt mir wenig dazu ein.

Ist der so armselig, dass er Hobbyfahrern die nur aus Spaß mitfahren mal zeigen muss was er für ein toller Kerl ist? Und trotzden fährt er nur die kleinste Runde? Hat wohl für mehr nicht gereicht 

Wie hieß es doch in der Werbung: Ein ganzer Kerl dank Chappi

So, nun mal im Ernst: Mountainbiken bedeutet für mich schon etwas mehr als nur auf ausgelatschten Wald- und Feldwegen rumfahren, genau das hatte ich auch geschrieben. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass Elliehausen schlecht ist ... nur langweilig 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## wuddel (10. September 2008)

Da gebe ich Dir sogar Recht Bernhard,das ist eine schweinerei bzw. nicht gerade sportlich wenn einer mit einer Lizenz sich auch noch freut wenn er Hobbyfahrer in Grund und Boden fährt.

Aber sorry,ich hatte Dich anfangs wohl mißverstanden.Wollte nur sagen das ich trotzdem die Veranstaltung super finde!!!Denn es wird viel geboten und sich viel Arbeit gemacht.Und man trifft andere Sportler und die Einnahmen sind für einen guten Zweck.Das wollte ich ja nur hervorheben.Und noch mal zum Anspruch: Also die Laufstrecken sind aufjedenfall sehr anspruchsvoll!!!
Von den MTB Strecken kann ich gar nicht reden da ich die nicht kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hey!

Es bricht die (für mein Empfinden) MTB-technisch interessanteste Jahreszeit an und ich sehe bei meinen Ausfahrten immer so 3 oder 4 ernsthafte "nicht-nur-Schönwetter-MTBler" - gibts EUCH auch noch?

LG,
André


----------



## akastylez (5. Oktober 2008)

VA 700 schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Es bricht die (für mein Empfinden) MTB-technisch interessanteste Jahreszeit an und ich sehe bei meinen Ausfahrten immer so 3 oder 4 ernsthafte "nicht-nur-Schönwetter-MTBler" - gibts EUCH auch noch?
> 
> ...




Also ich war die letzten 3 Tage jeden Tag unterwegs ;-) wo schwirrst du denn rum?

Gruß


----------



## VA 700 (5. Oktober 2008)

Mhh, ich war gestern Abend ne kleine Runde Richtung Geismar - nicht wirklich MTB-Tour, aber da ich das ganze WE meinen Rechner neumachen musst (format c), hatte ich nicht wirklich Gelegenheit zum Biken. Wenn ich fahre, dann momentan viel im Plesse-Gebiet.


----------



## akastylez (5. Oktober 2008)

Wenn wir hier zu dritt unterwegs sind, kommt uns öfters mal einer entgegen, schätze mal so an die 35Jahre alt mit Helm und allem was dazugehört..ich will demnächst auch mal vom Northeimer Wieterturm richtung Plesse radeln - den Trail bis Sudheim oben zum Steinbruch habe ich nun ausgiebig erforscht ;-) es soll aber noch einen Trail geben der bis zur Plesse geht - da ich Anfänger bin, kenne ich mich in der Gegend noch net so gut aus in den Wäldern, vielleicht könnte man sich ja mal zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt treffen.


----------



## VA 700 (5. Oktober 2008)

Gerne - Joah, Wieterturm-Plesse bzw andersrum bin ich auch das ein oder andere Mal gefahren, aber 35 bin ich noch nicht ;-)
Ich glaube auch, man muss mal ein Treffen organisieren. Vielleicht kommen ja ein paar altbekannte mit - mal abwarten, was sich hier entwickelt.


----------



## akastylez (5. Oktober 2008)

Das wäre doch mal was...ich bin aus Northeim...habe hier schonmal ein paar Ankündigungen bezüglich nen paar Touren gemacht aber ick glaube ich bin der Einzige aus der Gegend hier *g*


----------



## VA 700 (5. Oktober 2008)

Naja, NOM is von mir (Bovenden) zB auch schon ne ganze Ecke - und zwar gerade so die Entfernung, wo es sich kaum lohnt den Biketräger aufs Auto zu schnallen, aber auch so weit weg ist, dass es doof ist, erst mit dem Bike hinzufahren, DANN ne Tour und DANN noch wieder mitm Bike heim...


----------



## akastylez (5. Oktober 2008)

Aber du könntest den Trail zum Wieterturm fahren wir treffen uns dann da und ich fahre dann mit dir zurück nach Bovenden und ick dann allein wieder heim


----------



## VA 700 (5. Oktober 2008)

Als kleines Kennenlern-Meeting haut das hin - da fährt jeder die gleiche Strecke.
Erzähl mir doch mal was über dich, am besten per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## **Shaker** (19. Oktober 2008)

Halloooo

Ich komme aus dem solling (hardegsen) ist ja auch net so weit weg von euch 

würde auch gerne mal mitfahren.


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2008)

Coole Sache....klar...Freitag?


----------



## Kathinka (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weiß, ich bin hier mit meiner Frage etwas verkehrt, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja schon mal weiterhelfen oder Tipps geben, wo ich sonst hier im Forum weiterkomme:

Ich möchte mir für die Stadt und zur Arbeit ein neues Rad kaufen, Trekking oder Crossbike - hauptsache 'bergtauglich' um gut nach Hause zu kommen ;-) überwiegend zwar für Straße gedacht, aber auch mal Schotterwege und Bordsteine sollten drin sein.
Möchte nicht viel mehr als 500,- Euro ausgeben aber trotzdem bestmögliche Ausstattung dafür bekommen.
Hier nun meine Fragen:
Welche Händler könnt ihr hier in Göttingen und Umgebung empfehlen und worauf sollte ich achten bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten und Hilfe!

Ansonsten sagt doch mal wieder hier im Thread bescheid, wenn ihr eine Tour plant. Wenn's passt, würde ich dann gern spontan mal wieder mitfahren 

Ciao Claudia


----------



## luck01 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Claudia,

anfang des Jahres habe ich ein Trekking Rad für meinen Vater bei BOC gekauft. 

Nichts dolles, aber für die Stadt voll ausreichend. 

Das Rad hat damals 499  inkl. vernüftigen Schloss gekostet. Es war ein Angebot.

Natürlich kannst Du damit auch Waldautobahnen, Schotterweg usw. fahren.

Im Winter ist doch saure Gurkenzeit bei den Händlern. Lass dir doch am besten ein persönliches Angebot machen.

Die Tage war ich bei Oelles Bike Service in der Jüdenstr..
Der war sehr nett und hat einen guten Eindruck auf mich gemacht. Bernhard hatte das Geschäft empfohlen. 

http://www.oellesbikeservice.de/werkstatt.php

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## akastylez (24. Oktober 2008)

Jupp, heute fahren wir ne Tour ;-) 15h is Treffen beim Honda Motorradhändler am Sollingtor in Northeim. Wenn du ein Bike für Frauen haben willst, dann schau mal bei Ebay....die gibts da sehr günstig und wenig gebraucht...wenn ich mir die Mountainbikes da bei Ebay manchmal so anschaue und sehe für wie wenig die weggehen, denke ich das Frauen hier im Vorteil sind. Natürlich muss du auch auf die Richtige Rahmengröße etc. achten.

Gruß


----------



## DI EM OH (24. Oktober 2008)

Digga Gerlitsch ist auch am start bis gleich!
pIIES


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kathinka (24. Oktober 2008)

Schade, Northeim hätte ich heut nicht geschafft und zudem zu spät hier reingeschaut...

@Lutz: Bei BOC war ich letztens schon, haben aber leider grad nichts Gutes da bzw. alles schon verkauft. :-(
Mit Oelle tue ich mich grad noch ein wenig schwer. Ich weiß, dass Bernhard ihn empfohlen hatte und hatte dort dann auch vorm Sommerurlaub neue Bremsklötze an meinem Mountainbike einbauen lassen. Dumm nur, dass dann auf einer Tour in der Provence ich bergab plötzlich mit den Bremsen ins Leere griff und mir ein oranges Etwas vom Rad wegklimperte. Zum Glück flog mir der Klotz vom Hinterrad und nicht vom Vorderrad raus... sonst hätte ich noch nen schönen Salto dazu gemacht. Der Sicherungssplint und der andere Klotz waren übrigens noch drin. Aber ich war sauer auf Oelle, da ich denke, dass man von einem Meister auch ordentliche Arbeit erwarten kann. Den Murks hätte ich auch noch hinbekommen! Na egal, Schwamm drüber.

@akastylez: Mountainbike habe ich und auch das neue für die Stadt soll ein Herrenrad sein. Bei einer Rahmengröße von ca. 56cm sieht's bei den Damen eh' mau aus und außerdem sind die von der Geometrie her nicht so stabil und robust wie Herrenräder. Bei ebay oder sonst Internethändler möchte ich eigentlich nicht kaufen, da mir eine vorherige ausführliche Probefahrt wichtig ist.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Händlern in Kassel aus? Da soll es doch ein paar günstigere als hier in Gö geben? Aber wenn ja, welcher Laden?

Grüße


----------



## luck01 (24. Oktober 2008)

Versuch mal Beno´s Bikeshop in Gieboldehausen.
http://beno-bikes.de/

Die sind auch sehr nett dort.  Sicherlich machen die dir dort auch einen vernüftigen Preis. Am besten einfach mal dort anrufen.

Die Nachfolger von Fahrrad-Schlote könnten auch das richtige Rad für dich haben. 

Grüße


----------



## kajetan (24. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

für's Geld völlig in Ordnung, weiß nicht, ob Du das bei der BOC gesehen hast:

http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...tID=351000132&articlePaging=10&ProdPerPage=20

Passt auch noch ein Schloss ins Budget.



Gruß


----------



## MTBfun (24. Oktober 2008)

hi,
aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich von BOC nur *DRINGEND ABRATEN!*

Mein erstes MTB habe ich dort gekauft ... sogar ein Fully.

Bei meiner ersten Runde haben sich beim durchfahren eines Grabens beide Felgen derart verbogen, dass weiterfahren unmöglich war. Auf die Reperatur musste ich dann 4 Wochen !!!! warten und diese wegen 'unsachgemässer Behandlung' auch bezahlen...

Auf dem Weg nach Hause ist dann die Kette gerissen (nein, ich bin nicht gedopt)... danach habe ich das Schrottding verschenkt und mir ein vernünftiges Bike gekauft.

Aber ich habe auch etwas dabei gelernt: *wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal*

Deshalb mein Tipp nie bei BOC den Taiwan Müll kaufen (höchstens Ersatzteile von Shimano usw.), lieber gleich in einem (beliebigen) Fachgeschäft ein anständiges Bike kaufen. Leider haben wir in Göttingen keinen wirklich guten Fahrradladen, aber wenigstens einen der eine gute Werkstatt hat und der (bei Bedarf) auch Bikes aus dem Versandhandel repariert/einstellt.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## flyingscot (24. Oktober 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> Deshalb mein Tipp nie bei BOC den Taiwan Müll kaufen (höchstens Ersatzteile von Shimano usw.)



Dem kann ich zwar prinzipiell zustimmen, nur ist dein Liteville auch in Taiwan geschweisst... der Herkunftsort hat sogut wie nichts mit der Qualität zu tun.


----------



## MTBfun (25. Oktober 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Dem kann ich zwar prinzipiell zustimmen, nur ist dein Liteville auch in Taiwan geschweisst... der Herkunftsort hat sogut wie nichts mit der Qualität zu tun.



Mag sein, aber Liteville Bikes sind in Deutschland entstanden und werden vor Auslieferung auch hier nochmal geprüft (jedes Bike einzeln) und wenn es nicht Michi seinen hohen ANforderungen entspricht fliegt es auf den Schrott und kommt nicht zum Kunden.

Daher ist Liteville seit es die Bikes gibt immer Testsieger in allen Vergleichstests gewesen - ein BOC Bike wurde meines Wissens noch nie einem ernsthaften Test in einer Bikezeitung unterzogen.

Ich wollte hier aber keine Werbung für Liteville machen, zumal ein Liteville als Winterbike zu teuer ist.

Ist sicher auch viel geschmackssache, wie bei Autos auch. Jeder glaubt, das Produkt was er besitzt ist das beste und daher kann man bestimmt lange drüber Diskutieren welches Bike für welchen Zweck das beste ist.

Gruß,
Bernhard

PS: nette Bilder in deinem Album


----------



## akastylez (25. Oktober 2008)

Kathinka schrieb:


> Bei ebay oder sonst InternethÃ¤ndler mÃ¶chte ich eigentlich nicht kaufen, da mir eine vorherige ausfÃ¼hrliche Probefahrt wichtig ist.



Ich habe meins von einem HÃ¤ndler am Bodensee...statt 2400â¬ habe ich 1900â¬ inkl. Versand bezahlt.....ich kann mich nicht beklagen, das Bike passt wie angegossen! SchrittlÃ¤nge gemessen - Rechner - bestellt - fertig.

In Kassel gibts noch BikeMax....momentan haben die Angebote...musste mal reinschauen.


----------



## luck01 (25. Oktober 2008)

Bernhard, dein Liteville ist schon ein tolles Teil.

In der neuesten Mountainbike Rider ist das Liteville 901 vorgestellt, auch ein top Teil. 
200 mm Federweg bei ca. 14,5 kg - nicht schlecht.

Made in Germany = NICOLAI


----------



## MTBfun (25. Oktober 2008)

Daniel Schäfer hat das 901 schon gefahren und ich habe ihn deshalb schon angeschrieben um zu erfahren, ob er vielleicht eins (oder mehr) auf La Palma dabei hat. 

Wenn ich jemanden finde der mein Scott kauft, kommt sofrot ein 901 her 

Ich habe vor entweder vom 19.11.08 - 26.11.08 oder Anfang Ferbruar 2009 für eine Woche dort hin zu fliegen und bei tollem Wetter auf fantastischen Trials das Bike selbst Live zu testen und erlenben.

*
Wer einmal auf La Palma war will nicht mehr zum Gardasee *

Falls er (noch) keins dabei hat, hat er auf jeden Fall wieder ausreichend 301 in allen Grössen dabei.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach kurz melden. Ich kann bis zum Flughafen eine Person mitnehmen. Wer sein eigenes Bike mitnehmen will und einen Koffer dafür hat, krieg ich das bestimmt auch unter.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## flyingscot (25. Oktober 2008)

Das 301 ist super keine Frage, und das 901 sicher auch. Nur das Gewicht täuscht:

Richtig sinnvoll sind diese Federwege eines 901 nur im Bereich Freeride und Downhill. Sicher kann man damit auch Trails fahren -- es ist ja so schön leicht -- nur wozu dafür soviel Federweg? Dafür reichen auch die 130-150mm eines Enduros, das ist halt wie Porsche in der 30er-Zone fahren (=Posen?).

Und im Bereich Freeride/Downhill brauche (ich) schon eine umfangreiche Protektorausstattung, die jeden Uphill ziemlich unangenehm warm macht.

Naja, ist nur meine Erfahrung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kathinka (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

danke schon mal für eure Tipps. War vorhin doch nochmal bei BOC und bin 2 Räder Probe gefahren. Was haltet ihr von dem hier? Ja, Bernhard, ich bin auch skeptisch bei BOC, aber manchmal sollen sie auch gute Räder haben ;-)
http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...tID=351000132&articlePaging=23&ProdPerPage=20

Falls der Link nicht funktioniert: ich meine das Herren-Trekkingrad Sydney, überwiegend mit Shimano Deore Ausstattung und Magura HS11 Bremsen. Fuhr sich jedenfalls ganz nett, während das andere (Namen hab ich schon wieder vergessen) mit Alivio schaltung richtig anstrengend und fürchterlich war. 
Über die Federgabeln war ich bei beiden nicht so begestert und würde sie wohl eher abschalten.

Zu den anderen Läden habe ich es heute leider nicht mehr geschafft. Aber hoffentlich nächste Woche ;-)

Bis dahin


----------



## luck01 (25. Oktober 2008)

17,2 kg wäre mir zuviel

Auf eine Federgabel würde ich beim Trekkingrad keinen Wert legen.


----------



## tombrider (28. Oktober 2008)

Wer noch rund und um Göttingen fahren will: 
Der Uni-Sport trifft sich im Winterhalbjahr immer Mittwochs und Freitags um 14 Uhr und an anderen Tagen nach Absprache. Freitags Fahrtechnik und leichte Touren, an den anderen Tagen schneller/härter/weiter. Treffpunkt: Nordeingang vom IFL.
Mehr Infos dazu unter http://www.sport.uni-goettingen.de oder im StudiVZ/MeinVZ in der Gruppe "Mountainbiker Göttingen (MTB)"

Auch nicht-Studenten sind willkommen!


----------



## DI EM OH (28. Oktober 2008)

hab gerade angefangen mit biken
und werd zusehen, dass ich mal mitmachen kann

danke für den tipp
grüße aus northeim


----------



## Forstrider (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der Cicli Club Northeim veranstaltet am Samstag dem 08.11.08 eine CTF. Die Strecke führt durch den Wieter - Nörtener Wald zur Plesseburg und zurück. Insgesamt ist die Strecke 53km lang mit ca. 1000Hm. Der Start ist von 8.00 - 10.00 an der BBS-Sporthalle Northeim. Es handelt sich dabei um kein Rennen. Die Strecke ist technisch nicht allzu schwer (allerdings sollte man das nasse Herbstlaub nicht unterschätzen), komplett ausgeschildert und es gibt unterwegs Versorgungsstationen. Die Startgebühr beträgt überschaubare 6,- Euro (BDR-Mitglieder 4,- Euro)

Alternativ gibt es auch noch eine kürze 35Km-Strecke(Man kann unterwegs entscheiden ob man die kurze oder die lange fährt).


Gruß


----------



## akastylez (29. Oktober 2008)

Schade....ich bin leider nicht da.


----------



## Forstrider (10. November 2008)

Nun ist die erste offizielle CTF des Cilci-Clubs-Northeim vorbei. Im allgemeinen gab es ein sehr gutes Feedback. Für das nächste Jahr sollen jedoch mehr Singletrails (alternativ) eingebaut werden. Einige regionale Teilnehmer wollen auch mal als Gast am Training des Clubs teilnehmen. (Im Winterhalbjahr jeden Samstag ab 13.30. Start ab Scharnhorstplatz/Frizz No. 11 in Northeim) Weitere Infos: http://www.cicli-club-northeim.de 

Gruß


----------



## hanwand (11. November 2008)

hallo biker aus dem raum göttingen,
ich bin neu hier im forum. und meine frage ist, ob es eine kleine gruppe biker gibt, die sich regelmäßig trifft, der man sich anschließen könnte. die letzten beiträge zu diesem thema sind schon was älter. und ich wollte die diskussion in dieser hinsicht mal wieder ein bisschen befeuern. ich selber fahre im moment ca. 100 bis 150 kilometer im monat (im sommer war es schon mal mehr) und suche leute, die man zu nacht-ritten überreden kann, weil das alleine keinen spass macht. ich freue mich auf antworten, gruss


----------



## tombrider (11. November 2008)

hanwand schrieb:


> hallo biker aus dem raum göttingen,
> ich bin neu hier im forum. und meine frage ist, ob es eine kleine gruppe biker gibt, die sich regelmäßig trifft, der man sich anschließen könnte. die letzten beiträge zu diesem thema sind schon was älter. und ich wollte die diskussion in dieser hinsicht mal wieder ein bisschen befeuern. ich selber fahre im moment ca. 100 bis 150 kilometer im monat (im sommer war es schon mal mehr) und suche leute, die man zu nacht-ritten überreden kann, weil das alleine keinen spass macht. ich freue mich auf antworten, gruss




Die oben genannte Gruppe im StudiVZ/MeinVZ fährt mehrmals pro Woche und hat jetzt immerhin 145 Mitglieder, darunter etwa 25 Frauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanwand (11. November 2008)

danke für den hinweis. ich werde der gruppe beitreten, aber eigentlich dachte ich, dass diese hier seiten eben auch für solche verabredungen da sein sollte?!? studyvz ist dann ja quasi doppelt gemoppelt. aber egal, bin für alles offen


----------



## hanwand (11. November 2008)

tombrider schrieb:


> Die oben genannte Gruppe im StudiVZ/MeinVZ fährt mehrmals pro Woche und hat jetzt immerhin 145 Mitglieder, darunter etwa 25 Frauen.



bist du sicher, dass man am uni sport auch als nicht-mehr student willkommen ist? soll heißen, es werden keine kosten erhoben?


----------



## tombrider (11. November 2008)

hanwand schrieb:


> danke für den hinweis. ich werde der gruppe beitreten, aber eigentlich dachte ich, dass diese hier seiten eben auch für solche verabredungen da sein sollte?!? studyvz ist dann ja quasi doppelt gemoppelt. aber egal, bin für alles offen



Du kannst auch hier nach Leuten suchen, ich wollte Dich ja nur darauf hinweisen. Wer zu dem offiziellen Freitags-Termin kommt (14:00 Uhr Sportzentrum "IFL"), an dem es auch das Fahrtechnik-Training gibt, muß die entsprechende Gebühr entrichten (Infos am Schalter). Der Beitrag ist aber wirklich nicht hoch.
An allen anderen Tagen trifft sich die Gruppe inoffiziell, hat also mit der Uni nichts zu tun.


----------



## flyingscot (11. November 2008)

hanwand schrieb:


> bist du sicher, dass man am uni sport auch als nicht-mehr student willkommen ist? soll heißen, es werden keine kosten erhoben?



Radio Eriwan: In Prinzip ja. Zum einen geht es in diese StudiVZ-Gruppe nicht nur um die Uni-Kurse, sondern die Leute, die auch häufig beim Unikurs sind, verabreden sind auch unabhängig der Kurse häufig.

Offiziell gibts nur einen Uni-Kurs pro Woche um 14:00 Uhr am Freitag (2 Stunden, Anfänger), der Forgeschrittenen-Kurs findet inoffiziell am Mittwoch um 14:00 Uhr statt. Am Wochenende wird meist auch gefahren, dann häufiger auch heftigere Touren (3-4 Stunden), je nach Absprache im StudiVZ.


----------



## MTBfun (11. November 2008)

zu den uni kursen kann ich nicht viel sagen, denn ich war nur einmal dabei.

ausser mir war auch nur ein anderer da, also sind wir zu zweit los. die runde ging vom IFL über klausberg durch den wald zum kehr, dann weiter den westerberg trail lang, einen trail um klein lengden rum am waldrand lang, dann rauf zur lengender burg und wieder zurück.

ich musste recht schnell feststellen, dass ein sportstudent eine ganz andere fitness besitzt als einer der aus spass an der freude 2-3 mal die woche auf einem MTB durch den wald fährt.

meine runde sah demnach so aus, dass ich die ganze zeit mit allem was ich hatte versuchen musste dran zu bleiben und der andere hatte sichtlich langeweile ständig auf mich warten zu müssen.

@hanwand
wer 100 - 150 km im monat fährt wird bei den jungs und mädels von der uni gruppe vermutlich nicht mithalten können.

wir hatten hier früher mal ne nette truppe die sich regelmäßig getroffen hat, aber das ist dann irgendwann eingeschlafen.

vielleicht wird das ja mal wieder was, einige von damals lesen - wie ich auch - hier immer noch mit.

gruß,
MTBfun


----------



## tombrider (11. November 2008)

Drum ist es ja auch nicht verkehrt, Freitags mit dem Anfängerkurs zu beginnen, und erst dann, wenn man sich da langweilt, mit den Fortgeschrittenen mitzufahren. Oder selbst in der StudiVZ-Gruppe gezielt nach Mitfahrern für ausdrücklich leichte Touren zu anderen Zeiten fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (12. November 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> ich musste recht schnell feststellen, dass ein sportstudent eine ganz andere fitness besitzt als einer der aus spass an der freude 2-3 mal die woche auf einem MTB durch den wald fährt.
> 
> meine runde sah demnach so aus, dass ich die ganze zeit mit allem was ich hatte versuchen musste dran zu bleiben und der andere hatte sichtlich langeweile ständig auf mich warten zu müssen.



Der andere war ich , sorry, wenn ich etwas zu flott unterwegs war, bei bestimmten Trails fahre ich nur ungern langsam und warte lieber danach mal, ich weiß, didaktisch unklug, aber ich bin ja auch nur der Aushilfskursleiter.

Der Anfängerkurs richtet sich aber an dem langsamsten aus und ist da etwas entspannter unterwegs. Die letzten zwei Male haben wir hier Kombigruppe gehabt und zwischendurch die Gruppe getrennt. Fortgeschrittene/Experten konnten so auch die anspruchsvollen Trails fahren ohne die Anfänger zu überfordern.

CU Immo!


----------



## hanwand (12. November 2008)

woa, ziemlich viele antworten auf meine anfrage. vielen dank an alle dafür!
was die freitags runde an der uni angeht: eigentlich hört sich das schon sehr gut an. aber leider kann ich meistens nicht einrichten, bis 14 uhr wieder in göttingen zu sein, weil ich ausserhalb arbeite und meistens freitags erst gegen drei/halb vier wieder in gö bin und unter der woche erst um halb sieben/sieben. darum komme ich im monat auch nicht auf mehr kilometer im moment (s.o.)!
Also um konkret zu werden: wäre jemand dabei sich mit mir kommenden dienstag (18.11.) so gegen halb acht auf einen kleinen nacht-ritt zu treffen?beispielsweise kerstlingeröder feld - lengden und zurück?
ansonsten werde ich mich in den kommenden wochen mal der ifl-freitags-truppe anschliessen, wenn ich es einrichten kann.


----------



## akastylez (12. November 2008)

Also wenn du keine Probleme hast nach Northeim zu kommen kannst du das gerne machen, sind am WE regelmäßig unterwegs und sind auch keine Sportstudenten - habe hier schon des öfteren schöne Touren angeboten jedoch ohne jegliches Interesse Anderer - es geht quer durch den Wald mit viel Höhenmetern  wenn du Lust hast melde dich.



hanwand schrieb:


> woa, ziemlich viele antworten auf meine anfrage. vielen dank an alle dafür!
> was die freitags runde an der uni angeht: eigentlich hört sich das schon sehr gut an. aber leider kann ich meistens nicht einrichten, bis 14 uhr wieder in göttingen zu sein, weil ich ausserhalb arbeite und meistens freitags erst gegen drei/halb vier wieder in gö bin und unter der woche erst um halb sieben/sieben. darum komme ich im monat auch nicht auf mehr kilometer im moment (s.o.)!
> Also um konkret zu werden: wäre jemand dabei sich mit mir kommenden dienstag (18.11.) so gegen halb acht auf einen kleinen nacht-ritt zu treffen?beispielsweise kerstlingeröder feld - lengden und zurück?
> ansonsten werde ich mich in den kommenden wochen mal der ifl-freitags-truppe anschliessen, wenn ich es einrichten kann.


----------



## flyingscot (12. November 2008)

Achso: unter den aktiven der Uni-Gruppe gibts keinen einzigen Sportstudenten...


----------



## hanwand (12. November 2008)

hhhmmm
danke für die einladung, aber northeim is nich mehr wirklich um die ecke, finde ich. dann schon eher mal in der woche, weil ich in lindau arbeite. dann aber auch eher mal spontan nach der maloche ne runde und nicht regelmäßig. sorry.


----------



## akastylez (12. November 2008)

Unter der Woche bike ich in ner ganz anderen Region ;-) dann noch viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## hanwand (12. November 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Achso: unter den aktiven der Uni-Gruppe gibts keinen einzigen Sportstudenten...



leider is mein studium auch schon ne weile vorbei. wie is das denn geregelt am ifl? wie hoch is die gebühr und ist man dann auch versichert? oder kann auch einfach mitfahren ohne formalitäten, sozusagen zufällig in die gleiche richtung  ?


----------



## MTBfun (12. November 2008)

durch die vielen postings bin ich nun doch neugierig, wie das freitags abläuft, denn fahrtechnik training wäre durchaus interessant für mich  ich habe zwar schon mal ein training mitgemacht, aber ich bin sicher, dass ich noch viel lernen kann/muss.

wann und wo muss man sich anmelden? da ich nie student in göttingen war wäre eine genaue angabe hilfreich, (gern auch als PM) sonst finde ich das nicht 

gruß,
bernhard


----------



## flyingscot (12. November 2008)

Ganz offiziell ist das wie folgt geregelt:

Jeder, der irgendetwas beim Hochschulsport belegen möchte, benötigt das Hochschulsport-Semesterticket (heisst das so?). Das kostet nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand für Studenten 1.80Euro/Monat, für Bedienstete der Uni 2.80Euro/Monat und für Gäste 5.50Euro/Monat.

Einzelne Kurse können auch noch extra kosten, die MTB-Kurse sind aber an sonsten kostenlos. Leihräder kosten 3 Euro.

Bei offiziellen MTB-Kursen ist man über die Uni unfallversichert. Ohne Helm erlischt dieser Versicherungsschutz.

Dies alles gilt so nur für die offiziellen MTB-Kurse, aktuell findet nur einer am Freitag um 14 Uhr statt (Anfänger). Bei allen anderen Treffen, die in der StudiVZ-Gruppe verabredet werden, handelt es sich um private Hobby-Veranstaltungen und haben nix mit der Uni zu tun. Z.B. findet der "Fortgeschrittenen"-Kurs zwar nicht offiziell statt (die Uni bezahlt den Kursleiter im Winter nicht), inoffiziell treffen sich trotzdem einige immer Mittwochs um 14 Uhr, meistens auch der Kursleiter.

Bei den inoffiziellen Treffen ist natürlich jeder, der Spaß am biken hat, eingeladen. Idealerweise im StudiVZ ankündigen.

Apropo Fahrtechniktraining:
Die wichtigsten Grundlagen werden beim Anfängerkurs üblicherweise in den ersten 15 Minuten gezeigt und geübt. Für bestimmte Technikübungen gibt es auch spezielle Touren zur Vertiefung dieser Übungen. Richtig trainieren muss jeder für sich selber, da der Schwerpunkt auf dem Tourenfahren liegt.

CU Immo!


----------



## luck01 (12. November 2008)

Hallo Bernhard,

wie sieht es denn am Wochenende aus?

Hast Du Lust auf eine Runde MTB?
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der mitfährt. 

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (12. November 2008)

Kurz vor dem Kurs zum Schalter direkt hinter dem Eingang gehen, wo wir uns treffen, da gibts alle Infos. Da das Kostensystem von Semesterweise auf monatlich umgestellt wurde, weiß ich im Moment nicht genau, wie hoch der Beitrag ist, ich glaube 1,80 Euro im Monat für Studenten ist richtig, für Nichtstudenten etwas höher.
Wenn man nur mal reinschnuppern will, kann man natürlich auch "unauffällig mitfahren", kontrolliert wird nicht. Wenn man aber öfters mitfährt, ist es eine Frage der Fairness, sich auch an den Kosten zu beteiligen, die Kursleiter müssen ja auch ihr Geld bekommen.

Wenn das Wetter mal so richtig schlecht ist, dann wird die Fahrtechnik auch vertieft, es gibt dort eine größere überdachte Fläche. Was da so gemacht wird, steht im StudiVZ.


----------



## hanwand (12. November 2008)

luck01 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernhard,
> 
> wie sieht es denn am Wochenende aus?
> 
> ...



ich würde wohl mitkommen, falls es in gö losgeht. wann und wo genau soll es losgehen?


----------



## MTBfun (12. November 2008)

müssen wir dann mal kurzfristig schaun ... laut wetter.com soll es ab freitag das ganze wochenende regnen (


----------



## hanwand (12. November 2008)

ich hab gerade im irgendwo gelesen, dass die ifl-truppe sich am freitag jetzt erst um 16uhr trifft. kann das jemand bestätigen oder widerlegen? 
adios


----------



## MTBfun (12. November 2008)

ich denke mal, wenn flyingscott als cotrainer 14 uhr sagt, wird das richtig sein.

16 uhr wäre allein wegen dunkelheit schon schlecht, denn dann müsste jeder eine gute lampe haben wenn noch trails gefahren werden sollen.

ich habe zwar eine sehr gute lampe mit der man die ganze nacht durch trails im wald fahren könnte, aber trotzdem ziehe ich das fahren tagsüber vor.


----------



## tombrider (13. November 2008)

Wo hast Du das gelesen?

14 ist korrekt, im Dunkeln wird im allgemeinen nicht gefahren.


----------



## luck01 (13. November 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> müssen wir dann mal kurzfristig schaun ... laut wetter.com soll es ab freitag das ganze wochenende regnen (



Ok,

dann entscheiden wir das ganz kurzfristig.


----------



## hanwand (13. November 2008)

ja sorry. hab das nur überflogen und dabei wohl irgendwie das datum überlesen. es bleibt also bei 14 uhr treffen!  tut mir leid.


----------



## akastylez (13. November 2008)

Moin moin,

da ich die Woche Urlaub habe, will ich heute auch wieder ne kleine Tour machen. Es geht von Northeim über den Wietertrail vorbei am Steinbruch in Sudheim weiter zur Plesseburg und wieder zurück....viele schöne Trails mit viel Höhenmetern. Ich wollte so gegen 13h losradeln. Wer Interesse hat meldet sich - Treffen ist um 13h wie immer beim Honda Motorradhändler am Sollingtor.


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (13. November 2008)

War ne feine Runde


----------



## MTBfun (14. November 2008)

luck01 schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn am Wochenende aus?



Hallo Lutz und alle anderen 

Bei wetter.com sieht es für Samstag ja 'nur' mit 35% nach Regen aus...

Sonntag sieht mit 80% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit nicht gut aus, zumal ich da noch nicht genau weiß wie ich Zeit habe (eventuell muss ich Arbeiten).

Mathematisch bedeutet dies, wenn wir Samstag zu dritt losfahren, wird nur einer von uns nass 

Wann hast du Zeit? Ich muss Samstag um 16:30 Zuhause sein (danach wird es dann eh dunkel) und wenn ich - wie geplant - um 10 Uhr aus dem Bett gefallen bin, wäre ich ab 11 Uhr einsatzbereit.

Schlag mal einen regenfreien Treffpunkt und ne Uhrzeit vor, falls es bei dir zeitlich passt...

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## luck01 (15. November 2008)

Hallo Bernhard,

was hälst Du denn von 13.00 Uhr an der Stadthalle.


Grüße
Lutz


----------



## MTBfun (15. November 2008)

Morgähn Lutz,

13 Uhr Stadthalle ist OK, wenn es regnet fahren Stadthallen Marathon (immer im Kreis)  unter dem Vordach rum 

Bis nachher,
Bernhard


----------



## luck01 (15. November 2008)

MTBfun schrieb:


> Morgähn Lutz,
> 
> 13 Uhr Stadthalle ist OK, wenn es regnet fahren Stadthallen Marathon (immer im Kreis)  unter dem Vordach rum
> 
> ...



Wir fahren dann in die nächste Kneipe und trinken  uns das Wetter dann schön


----------



## luck01 (17. November 2008)

Hallo Bernhard!

Die Ausfahrt am Samstag hat Spaß gemacht.

Hast du vielleicht noch die GPS Aufzeichnung von
unserer lockeren Runde.

Vielleicht kann ich die GPS so konvertieren, das ich auf dem Daum die Runde noch einmal abfahren kann.

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBfun (17. November 2008)

Hallo Lutz,
mir hat die Runde auch gefallen, können wir gerne wieder machen.

Track im Garmin .tcx Format ist per Mail zu dir unterwegs.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## MTBfun (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes und geruhsames Weihnachtsfest.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## luck01 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Bernhard,

Danke für die Wünsche.

Hoffentlich hattest Du auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.

Einen Guten Rutsch  in das neue Jahr wünsche ich Euch allen.

Lutz


----------



## akastylez (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

wer waren die Drei die mit heute gegen 15h auf dem Wietertrail in Northeim entgegengekommen sind?? Sorry nochmal wegen der Bestie


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2009)

Wir treffen uns auch weiterhin in Göttingen Freitags und Mittwochs um 14 Uhr. Auch wenn ich leider diesen Monat nicht dabei sein kann. Jede/r ist herzlich eingeladen!
Freitags leichtere Touren, Mittwochs schneller/härter/weiter.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## luck01 (13. Februar 2009)

Na, bevor wir hier ganz verschwinden, bringe ich uns mal wieder auf Seite 1


----------



## tombrider (13. Februar 2009)

Für schnellentschlossene: Wir fahren natürlich auch heute, über die verschneiten Trails rund um Nikolausberg und den Hünstollen. Wie gewohnt um 14:00 am IFL.


----------



## tombrider (15. März 2009)

Im Moment treffen wir uns in Göttingen  Mo und Fr immer um 16 Uhr am IFL!


----------



## tombrider (2. April 2009)

Wir treffen uns auch weiterhin in Göttingen Freitags und Mittwochs, ab dem 15. April dann immer um 18:00 am Sportzentrum Sprangerweg. An anderen Tagen nach Absprache. Jede/r ist herzlich eingeladen!
Tourdauer normalerweise 2 Stunden. Freitags leichtere Touren, Mittwochs schneller/härter/weiter. Mehr Infos bei mir oder unter http://www.sport.uni-goettingen.de und in der Gruppe "Mountainbiker Göttingen (MTB)" im StudiVZ/MeinVZ.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## wuddel (12. April 2009)

Ich mÃ¶chte ein sehr gutes MTB-Hardtail verkaufen.Falls hier jemand eines braucht bzw. jemanden kennt dann bitte melden.Das Hardtail hat ein GrÃ¶Ãe von 20 Zoll und hat die Farbe: WeiÃ mit etwas schwarz.Preis 450 â¬ ... falls jemand mehr Infos haben mÃ¶chte oder ein Bild haben mÃ¶chte kann sich melden.

GruÃ

wuddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VA 700 (15. April 2009)

wuddel schrieb:


> Ich mÃ¶chte ein sehr gutes MTB-Hardtail verkaufen.Falls hier jemand eines braucht bzw. jemanden kennt dann bitte melden.Das Hardtail hat ein GrÃ¶Ãe von 20 Zoll und hat die Farbe: WeiÃ mit etwas schwarz.Preis 450 â¬ ... falls jemand mehr Infos haben mÃ¶chte oder ein Bild haben mÃ¶chte kann sich melden.
> 
> GruÃ
> 
> wuddel



*erledigt*


----------



## Grauer (1. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht ist das auch etwas für Euch:
Am *23.08.09* findet in Göttingen die Charity-Veranstaltung _*run and bike 4 help*_ statt. 
Neben diversen Laufstrecken wird es in diesem Jahr wieder attraktive MTB-Rennen auf neuen Strecken geben.


*20 km CC-Race* über 4 Runden a´4 km mit harten 752 HM und einem Trailanteil von knapp 40 %.
*40 km Marathon-Kurzdistanz* über 1079 HM, konditionell fordernd, fahrtechnisch eher einfach und hohem Trailanteil.
*60 km Marathon-Mitteldistanz* über 1611 HM.
  Um die neue Marathonstrecke kennenzulernen, werden am 
 

Samstag, 06.06.2009, 16.00 Uhr und
Sonntag, 21.06.2009, 10.00 Uhr
 geführte Touren angeboten. Bei Interesse bitte unter [email protected] anmelden.

Mehr Infos zur Veranstaltung findet ihr unter www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## VA 700 (1. Juni 2009)

Das hast du nun schon mindestens 3 mal hier im Forum geschrieben in diversen Threads. Ich erachte das als Spam!


----------



## MTBfun (1. Juni 2009)

ist auch nur SPAM, dem von Mountainbike Strecken scheint er keine Ahnung zu haben sonst würde er nicht schreiben:



Grauer schrieb:


> ... fahrtechnisch eher einfach und hohem Trailanteil.



Die Strecke hat nur minimalen Trailanteil und das meiste (schätze 95%) sind Waldautobahnen, geschotterte Feldwege, stellenweise sogar geteerte Wege. Die s. g. Trails sind so breit, dass man darauf auch mit dem Auto fahren könnte (was Waldarbeiter und Bauern dort auch tun).

Dafür reicht ein Trekkingrad aus dem Baumarkt, oder ein 20 Jahre altes MTB aus der Zeit wo es noch keine Federgabeln und Dänpfer gab


----------



## DI EM OH (20. Juni 2009)

GUTEN MORGEN aus Northeim,

auch hier nochmal n kurzer Aufruf: 

Wer Lust hat mal in Northeim zu biken: 21.06.09 / 11:00 an der Tankstelle Reuter am Harztor in Northeim wollen wir durch den Wieter biken. Extrem hoher Trailanteil (echte 95%  25km 750hm. Fahrtechnisch für geübte. Da wir Mädels (noch relativ neu) mit dabei haben, werden wir es sehr ruhig angehen lassen.

Ich denke aber die Strecke wird den ein oder anderen doch sehr überraschen!
Für die Einsteiger unter euch gibt es Ausweichrouten (ohne sich zu verlieren) sodass wir alle zusammen schön biken. 

Gruß DI EM OH


----------



## DI EM OH (20. Juni 2009)

<-- Wer Bock hat? Bitten in den "die Northeimer" Thread posten, damit ich ungefähr abschätzen kann wie viele wir werden. Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt ich denke mehr als 5 oder sechs sollten es nicht werden. - Dann klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn


----------



## VA 700 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo meine altbekannten, aber hoffentlich immer noch mitlesenden Freunde!

Der André hat jetzt ne Radsport-Community für Göttingen auf die Beine gestellt!
Die Homepage ist erst in wenigen Tagen fertig, aber als Übergangs-Startseite dient das Herzstück der Community - das Forum!
Für alle Fragen stehen ich und mein Web-Team-Partner immer zur Verfügung.
Ich würde mich also freuen, wenn ihr alle mal unter www.radsport-goettingen.de/forum vorbeischaut und vielleicht Interesse zeigt das ganze am allerseits bekannt schweren Anfang mit antreibt, damit wir uns auch mal wieder sehen.
Ich bin ab sofort unter [email protected] zu erreichen, aber natürlich auch gerne über mein (hoffentlich bald UNSER Forum)

sportliche Grüße,
André


----------



## tombrider (30. Juni 2009)

Neben unseren regelmäßigen Treffen Mi und Fr um 18:00 Uhr gibt es noch zwei wichtige Termine zum Vormerken:
Diesen Samstag (4.7.) startet um 14:00 Uhr unsere lange Tour durch das Weserbergland. 100 leichte km mit etwa 1000 Höhenmetern. Unkostenbeitrag: 5.- Euro zzgl Fährgeld in Hemeln.
Zwei Wochen später am Samstag (18.4.) starten wir ebenfalls um 14:00 Uhr mit Autos in Richtung Harz zur jährlichen Brockenbezwingung. Unkostenbeitrag hier ebenfalls 5.- zzgl Spritbeteiligung. Mehr Infos bei mir oder im StudiVZ/MeinVZ.


----------



## VA 700 (1. Juli 2009)

Würde mich freuen, wenn morgen wer Lust hat zu biken: KLICK!

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (2. September 2009)

Da die Sonne jetzt schon um 8 untergeht, werden wir uns ab nächste Woche Mittwochs und Freitags früher treffen müssen. Ob um 5 oder um 4 müssen wir noch absprechen. Info folgt. Diese Woche aber noch wie gewohnt jeweils um 6. Jede/r ist willkommen, reinschnuppern lohnt (Freitags leichtere Touren, Mittwochs schwerere). Im Moment hat unsere Gruppe über 200 registrierte Mitglieder, davon immerhin 37 Frauen.


----------



## DI EM OH (26. September 2009)

moin moin ich bin aus northeim habe aber interesse den göttinger wald trails und pfade zu erkunden. meistens habe ich am wochenende zeit. Allerdings nutze ich auch meine großzügige mittagspause mo-fr 11:30-15:30Uhr  gern zum biken wer lust hat mich durch den göttinger wald zu jagen kann mir ja mal schreiben. Konditioniell bin ich zwischen geübt und fortgeschritten. Fahrtechnisch ebenfalls. 

Ick freu mich drauf. 

Gruß 
Dimo


----------



## tombrider (26. September 2009)

Ab nächste Woche treffen wir uns Mi und Fr immer um 16:00 Uhr, ab Semesterbeginn Mitte Oktober dann immer um 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## zweirad-busche (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Biker,

am 17.10. kommt auch der GIANT Trailer zur Neuheiten Schau 2010 exklusiv für Norddeutschland nach Braunlage in den Bikepark.
Downhill Teamfahrer Nino Antic, 4-facher Kroatischer Meister, steht den ganzen Tag Rede und Antwort und gibt Autogramme.
Der Trailer steht von 10 - 17 Uhr bei uns vor dem Laden, in der ehemaligen Tankstelle, am Amtsweg 6, gegenüber der Wurmbergseilbahn.
Es werden die neuesten Bikes der Saison live gezeigt.
Zahlreiche Modelle warten auch auf eine Probefahrt, u.a. im Downhill und Freeride Bereich.
Den ganzen Tag über findet auch die Bikerfete statt.
Für Essen und Trinken und Musik sorgt wieder der Wurmberger mit günstigen Angeboten.

U. a. gibt es Freibier****
Wir räumen unsere Filiale zum 31.10.09 für den Winter und verkaufen die aktuellen Bikes, Protektoren, E-Bikes und Mode zu Tiefstpreise. Wiedereröffnung am 01. Mai 2010!


----------



## MTBfun (15. Oktober 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Wir räumen unsere Filiale zum 31.10.09 für den Winter und verkaufen die aktuellen Bikes, Protektoren, E-Bikes und Mode zu Tiefstpreise. Wiedereröffnung am 01. Mai 2010!



verdient man in der bike branche so viel, dass man mal eben 6 monate 'winterschlaf' machen kann, oder seit ihr pleite?

wie auch immer, finde ich leute die alle foren mit werbung voll spammen unsympatisch!


----------



## tombrider (17. Oktober 2009)

Es ist Zeit für die neuen Zeiten: In Göttingen trifft man sich ab sofort immer Mittwochs und Freitags um 14:00 Uhr! Mi für die Fortgeschrittenen, Fr für die Anfänger incl. Fahrtechnik-Training (für Fr bitte die geringen Gebühren am Schalter bezahlen). An anderen Tagen nach Absprache. 
Siehe StudiVZ/MeinVZ-Gruppe "Mountainbiker Göttingen (MTB)": Aktuell 211 Mitglieder, darunter ca. 40 Frauen. Gelegentlich schreibe ich unsere Touren auch hier im IBC in die Termine. Treffpunkt ist Mi und Fr am IFL-Nordeingang (= Sportzentrum Sprangerweg), an anderen Tagen nach Absprache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Gibts die Runde noch?


----------



## tombrider (17. März 2010)

Ja, im Moment treffen wir uns Freitags um 16:00 Uhr, an anderen Tagen nach Absprache. Wobei die Beteiligung in den letzten Wochen aufgrund der sehr schwierigen Bedingungen sehr schwach war. Ich hoffe, diesen Freitag wird´s besser! Wobei im Moment immer noch beachtliche Schneereste liegen.
Ab Mitte/Ende April dann wieder offiziell Freitags um 18:00 Uhr. Zudem sind schon einige längere Samstags-Ausfahrten geplant (mit Unkostenbeitrag):

Sa, 8. Mai: Gaußturm 
Der Gaußturm ist mit fast 500 Metern die höchste befahrbare Stelle der Göttinger Umgebung. Wir fahren durch das Leinetal nach Süden, dann nach Westen zum Turm rauf, auf Trails wieder herunter. 
Ca. 3 Stunden, 35 Kilometer und 600 Höhenmeter. 

Sa, 29. Mai: Der Wieterturm bei Northeim 
Eine lange Tour über kleine, z.T schwierige Pfade. Gute Kondition und Fahrtechnik ist hier sehr wichtig. 
Länge: 50 Kilometer, 1050 (!) Höhenmeter, ca. 4 Stunden. 

Sa, 26. Juni: Reinhardswald 
Wir nutzen bei Hemeln die Weserfähre (Geld mitnehmen!) und fahren auf der Westseite der Weser durch den Reinhardswald. Fahrtechnisch einfache Strecke auf Asphalt und guten Schotterstraßen. 
Länge: 90 Kilometer, ca. 1000 Höhenmeter, Zeit: ca. 4-5 Stunden. 

Sa, 17. Juli: Brocken 
Anfahrt muß selbst bzw. über mich organisiert werden. Für diese Tour ist eine Anmeldung erforderlich! Wir starten um 14 Uhr am IFL bzw. ca. 15 Uhr in der Nähe des Eckerstausees und fahren von Norden her auf den Brocken. Über die Brockenstraße zurück zum Auto. Fahrtechnisch weitgehend unprobelmatische Tour, aber der Aufstieg auf den Brocken braucht etwas Kondition. Nach Absprache auch andere Strecken möglich. 
Ca. 3h plus 2 Stunden Autofahrt, 35 Kilometer und 700 Höhenmeter. 

Da sollte für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei sein!


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Brocken wollten wir auch schon lange mal in Angriff nehmen..das wäre mein Favourit


----------



## tombrider (17. März 2010)

Die genannte Strecke ist fahrtechnisch nicht schwierig, nur der lange Anstieg von Norden her (kann man gut auf Google Earth sehen) ist anstrengend. Es gibt jedoch auch deutlich anspruchsvollere, längere Strecken. Wir können auch problemlos 4 Berge (ca. 60 km, ca. 1500 Höhenmeter) mit schwierigeren Trails fahren. Da müssen wir aber schauen, wer kommt und was geht.


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Trails hört sich gut an! Da wäre ich dabei!


----------



## tombrider (17. März 2010)

Es gibt sogar noch schönere Strecken rund um den Brocken (der zwar eine großartige Aussicht bietet, aber eben fahrtechnisch kein Highlight darstellt). Aber die Erfahrung lehrt, daß solche Strecken, wie z.B. auch der Pfarrstieg nach Schierke runter, für die meisten Biker schlicht unfahrbar sind. Und wenn man die ganze Zeit schieben/tragen muß, dann ist das auch demotivierend. Wir werden uns wie immer nach dem Level des schwächsten richten!


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Jut...schauen wir mal wer so mitkommt, ich würde mich als technisch fit beschreiben und suche immer neue Herausforderungen.


----------



## tombrider (17. März 2010)

Du kannst ja auch mal hier bei uns mitfahren! Wir haben hier auch einige knackige Touren mit kniffligen Passagen. Speziell freitags muß man aber auch hier sagen: Kommt drauf an wer kommt. Die Erfahrung lehrt: Je schöner das Wetter desto einfacher unsere Touren.
Für nähere Infos am besten die StudiVZ/MeinVZ-Gruppenseite aufsuchen, da sind alle aktuellen Infos und Themen zu finden.


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Freitag? Diesen auch? Hört sich gut an!


----------



## tombrider (17. März 2010)

Ja. Ich muß aber vielleicht übers Wochenende weg (zum MTB-Trainingskurs ins bergische Land), es wird sich sehr kurzfristig nach Wetterlage entscheiden, ob ich hier bin und wenn ja, ob ich Zeit habe. Wenn ich hier bin, dann fahre ich vielleicht am Sonntag noch eine Runde, und die darf dann ruhig anspruchsvoller sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. März 2010)

Sonntag machen wir (wenns Wetter passt) die Plesserunde von NOM aus.


----------



## tombrider (23. Oktober 2010)

Wir Göttinger treffen uns ab sofort Freitags immer um 14:00 Uhr am IFL im Sprangerweg, an anderen Tagen nach Absprache. Mehr dazu im StudiVZ/MeinVZ.


----------



## akastylez (17. März 2011)

Moin,

kennt Jemand eine Tour von Hattorf nach Bad Lauterberg evtl. nicht nur Forstautobahn sondern auch nen bissel Traillastig?

Gruß
Basti


----------



## A.Kleindienst (18. März 2011)

Da geht so einiges. würde erst nach Hersberg übers Schloß die Treppen runter. Dann zum Großen Knollen. Von dort aus geht ein schöner trail Richtung Bad Lauterberg. Wenn man den richtigen erwüscht kommst du beim Sportplatz raus.


----------



## akastylez (18. März 2011)

Cool...haste da zufällig auch GPS Tracks von?


----------



## A.Kleindienst (18. März 2011)

müste mal alle meine Strecken auf GPS Bringen. Habe sie leider nur in meinm Köpereigennen Rechenzentrum abgespeichert. ist aber leicht zu finden wenn man erstmal oben ist.


----------



## akastylez (18. März 2011)

Ja, ich auch...aber in der Gegen kenne ich ich nunmal gar nicht aus :-(


----------



## A.Kleindienst (19. März 2011)

Wenn ihr oben seid auf dem Knollen, fahrt ihr da wo Autos hoch fahren können ich glaube die erste scharfe Kurfe gerade den trail runter unten kommt ihr auf einen Weg. Da fängt damm der Weg an. Stehen aber überall Schilder.


----------



## akastylez (19. März 2011)

Alles klar...wir haben jetzt aber nen "Führer" vor Ort  dank an Kai!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (21. März 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Alles klar...wir haben jetzt aber nen "Führer" vor Ort  dank an Kai!



Hi,
du willst mir doch nicht Fremd gehen


Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (22. März 2011)

Das war doch vor Dir


----------



## tombrider (13. Juli 2011)

Falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat:
Morgen (Donnerstag) im Neuen Rathaus um 18:30 Uhr gibt es einen runden Tisch zum Thema Mountainbiken im Göttinger Stadtwald. Jeder darf und sollte kommen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=533188&highlight=G%F6ttingen


----------



## Povver (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch ein neuer MTBler in Göttingen, würde gerne mal wo mit fahren, bin aber noch nicht so fit in den Beinen, wodurch ich nie so wirklich lange fahre, und Bergauf auch nicht schnell!


----------



## akastylez (26. Juli 2011)

Welcome! Ich lasse mir auch immer Zeit  sind ja beim Biken nicht auf der Flucht.


----------



## tombrider (26. Juli 2011)

Povver schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein neuer MTBler in Göttingen, würde gerne mal wo mit fahren, bin aber noch nicht so fit in den Beinen, wodurch ich nie so wirklich lange fahre, und Bergauf auch nicht schnell!



Die Anfängergruppe trifft sich freitags 18:00 Uhr am Sportzentrum im Sprangerweg. Ich selbst werde zwar diesen Freitag nicht dabei sein können, aber es wird sicherlich jemand eine schöne Tour führen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Povver (26. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja cool. Wo findet man die Termine? Wie lange Fahrt ihr ungefähr immer? Was Fahrt ihr? Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Pitbull75 (26. Juli 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Welcome! Ich lasse mir auch immer Zeit  sind ja beim Biken nicht auf der Flucht.




ne Basti,in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft 

Gruß Kai


----------



## akastylez (26. Juli 2011)

Dreh den Swag auf!


----------



## tombrider (26. Juli 2011)

Povver schrieb:


> Das ist ja cool. Wo findet man die Termine? Wie lange Fahrt ihr ungefähr immer? Was Fahrt ihr? Danke für die Infos!



Die Gruppe findest du als "Mountainbiker Göttingen (MTB)" im StudiVZ/ MeinVZ. Meistens stehen die Termine auch hier im IBC. Wir fahren zwei Stunden, die Streckenführung richtet sich nach dem schwächsten Teilnehmer. Das können dann auch nur leichte Forststraßen sein, im Moment sind aber alle fit genug für leichtere Trails. Gelegentlich teilen wir auch die Gruppe bei schwierigen Passagen, damit es allen Spaß macht.


----------



## Povver (26. Juli 2011)

Hm gibt es das auch bei Facebook? Bin im VZ nicht. Diesen Freitag kann ich noch nicht, muss mein Bike nochmal zum Händler bringen. Schaltung nochmal einstellen und die Gabel. Sollte mein Bike aber bis Freitag wieder da sein, und mein Frauchen ist auch einverstanden melde ich mich nochmal bei dir wenn das ok ist?


----------



## akastylez (26. Juli 2011)

Sowas macht man doch selber


----------



## Povver (26. Juli 2011)

Ich kann dir ein PC oder Server Zerlegen und ein Netzwerk warten, aber an mein Bike traue ich mich noch nicht dran!
Ist ja auch Service, kann doch nicht sein das die Gabel so schwammig ist obwohl die auf mein Gewicht eingestellt ist (Rock Shox Reba SL, bis 72 KG 105 PSI) außerdem ist die Einstellung wie die Gabel zurück schnellt irgendwie ungenau, bei maximal "Hase" fängt sie trotzdem nicht an zu springen wie bei den Youtube How To Videos!
Hab scho gegoogelt, scheinen mehrere zu haben bei der Gabel, Dichtungen alle tauschen und Öl neu, dann soll das wieder flutschen!


----------



## tombrider (27. Juli 2011)

Povver schrieb:


> Hm gibt es das auch bei Facebook? Bin im VZ nicht. Diesen Freitag kann ich noch nicht, muss mein Bike nochmal zum Händler bringen. Schaltung nochmal einstellen und die Gabel. Sollte mein Bike aber bis Freitag wieder da sein, und mein Frauchen ist auch einverstanden melde ich mich nochmal bei dir wenn das ok ist?



Es gibt wohl eine Gruppe mit ähnlichem Namen bei Facebook, aber das sind wir nicht, und da bin ich nicht. Anmelden mußt Du Dich nicht, einfach um 6 da sein reicht.


----------



## akastylez (27. Juli 2011)

Ne...das sollte eigentlich nicht sein...ich hatte am Anfang auch null Plan....aber wozu gibts das Forum  mache Beruflich übrigens das gleiche wie Du...ich bin aus Northeim...wenn Du also flowige Trails magst solltest Du uns mal hier auf unseter Hausrunde begleiten...die macht echt Laune! Nirgends hier in der Gegend (außer im Harz) habe ich etwas vergleichbares gefunden.

Gruß
Seb


----------



## Povver (27. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja witzig! Werde gleich erstmal beim Händler anrufen und ihm das schildern. Hoffentlich ist er kulant, sonst muss ich wohl wirklich selber ran und die Dichtungen der Gabel tauschen mit Öl!
Ach und wegen ner Runde drehen gerne! Aber ich bin noch nicht fitz, Bunny Hop und Co muss ich noch lernen, sprich: ich fahre sehr langsam über Baumstämme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (27. Juli 2011)

Wo hast Du es denn gekauft? Du hast doch Garantie! Fit wird man mit der Zeit...und auf der Runde gibt es eigentlich keine derben Hindernisse


----------



## Povver (27. Juli 2011)

In dudetstadt bei Beckmann.


----------



## akastylez (27. Juli 2011)

Kenne ich nicht....was hat der für Marken und was hast Du für ein Bike?


----------



## Povver (27. Juli 2011)

Felt, Trek etc. 
Ich habe ein Conway Q-MR 800 2010. 
Genaueres in meinem Vorstellungs Thread!


----------



## akastylez (27. Juli 2011)

Ahjo...den hatte ich nicht gelesen...kann man aber auch ins Profil schreiben


----------



## Povver (27. Juli 2011)

Werde ich heut Abend mal machen, bin nur mit dem iPhone online! Da ist mir das zu unübersichtlich!
: Bike geht morgen früh zum Händler. Abends hol ich es wieder ab.


----------



## Povver (16. August 2011)

Wo liegt eigentlich der gesperrte Trail im Göttinger Wald? Und der Trail auf der Makenröder Spitze?


----------



## akastylez (16. August 2011)

Und? Was ist nun aus Deinem Bike geworden?


----------



## Povver (16. August 2011)

Bike war beim Händler, die sagten alles ok....! Hab mich dann doch selber dran gesetzte, Schaltung eingestellt etc. Jetzt flutscht alles und ich bin noch zufriedener weil ich es selber gemacht habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Povver (18. August 2011)

Fährt jemand Freitag um 18 Uhr in Göttingen mit?


----------



## akastylez (18. August 2011)

Wir fahren in Northeim.


----------



## Povver (18. August 2011)

Freitags fährt wohl immer die Anfängergruppe in Göttingen, wollt ich mal mit fahren, vielleicht kann man sich ja auch mal in der Mitte treffen


----------



## akastylez (18. August 2011)

Ahjo...leider gibt es in Gö und Umgebung nix derart Traillastiges wie wir hier vor der Tür haben...bis auf ein zwei Downhills ist es recht Langweilig...wenn man aber gerne Forstautobahn fährt ist es ok. Sonntag könnte man auch mal im Harz fahren.


----------



## Povver (18. August 2011)

Da fahre ich leider noch nicht lange genug um die Umgebung beurteilen zu können!


----------



## flyingscot (18. August 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ahjo...leider gibt es in Gö und Umgebung nix derart Traillastiges wie wir hier vor der Tür haben...bis auf ein zwei Downhills ist es recht Langweilig



Das ist aber jetzt ein Scherz, oder? Singletrailkilometer schätze ich in Göttingen und Umgebung auf ca. 30-40km, und da sind keine Forstwege mitgezählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (18. August 2011)

Musste mir mal zeigen....hab leider noch nix derart spannendes gefunden wie hier.


----------



## tombrider (18. August 2011)

Kannst Du haben. Touren mit 4 h Single Trails am Stück sind kein Problem. Ein paar durchaus anspruchsvolle Passagen gibt es hier auch. Direkt vergleichen kann ich es jedoch nicht, weil ich abgesehen vom Trail oben auf dem Wieter keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit habe. Sowas fahren wir allerdings nicht in der Anfängergruppe Freitags.


----------



## akastylez (18. August 2011)

Ok...wann fährt ihr denn sowas?


----------



## tombrider (18. August 2011)

2h Trails immer Mittwochs 18:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Oelle´s Bike-Shop in der Jüdenstraße. Hier eher mittleres Single-Trail-Niveau. Oder Sonntags 16:00 Uhr am Uni-Sportzentrum im Sprangerweg, hier je nach Lust und Laune auch härtere und längere Touren.


----------



## tombrider (7. September 2011)

Achtung: Die Anfängergruppe fährt Freitags jetzt immer um 16:00 Uhr, weil es jetzt ja schon früher dunkel wird. Ab Mitte Oktober werden wir dann immer um 14:00 Uhr starten. Treffpunkt immer noch am Sportzentrum am Ende vom Sprangerweg. Jede/r kann mitfahren (Anteil der Bikerinnen ca. 30%).


----------



## Deleted 224116 (22. September 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Achtung: Die Anfängergruppe fährt Freitags jetzt immer um 16:00 Uhr, weil es jetzt ja schon früher dunkel wird. Ab Mitte Oktober werden wir dann immer um 14:00 Uhr starten. Treffpunkt immer noch am Sportzentrum am Ende vom Sprangerweg. Jede/r kann mitfahren (Anteil der Bikerinnen ca. 30%).



Hi, würde mich gerne anschließen, fahre seit ein paar Monaten MTB.

Allerdings ist das mit der Uhrzeit knapp bei mir Freitags. Habt ihr noch andere Termine wo man sich anschließen kann oder nur Freitags 16 Uhr bzw. 14 Uhr? Wie lange fährt eure Anfänger Gruppe dann immer? 2 Stunden?

Danke für ein paar Infos im Voraus


----------



## tombrider (22. September 2011)

Ja, wir fahren immer zwei Stunden. Aber es steht Dir frei, im StudiVZ/MeinVZ Mitglied in meiner Gruppe zu werden und zu anderen Zeiten nach Mitfahrern zu fragen. In der sind jetzt 273 Mitglieder, da sollte sich zu nahezu jeder Tageszeit ein passender Mitfahrer finden lassen.

Die Mittwochs-Runde von Oelle´s Bike Shop in der Jüdenstraße fährt immer Mittwochs um 18:00 Uhr, aber das bedeutet im Moment eben auch schon, daß man eine gute Lampe dabei haben muß. Und für echte Anfänger ist die auch nicht geeignet. Da geht es zwei Stunden nur über Trails. Die allerdings nicht hammerhart oder besonders schwierig sind. 

Unsere Fortgeschrittenen-Gruppe Sonntags um 16:00 Uhr ist für echte Anfänger nur noch bedingt geeignet. Wir fahren dann auch recht schwierige Trails.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (22. September 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, werde mal in der Gruppe schauen!


----------



## tuxycle (30. September 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Oder Sonntags 16:00 Uhr am Uni-Sportzentrum im Sprangerweg, hier je nach Lust und Laune auch härtere und längere Touren.



Ist das auch diesen Sonntag (2.10.) geplant? War in der Vergangenheit einige Male da und es war keiner außer mir dort.


----------



## tombrider (1. Oktober 2011)

Schade, wenn das jetzt im Sande verläuft. Im Sommer sind immer einige gekommen. Ich bin aufgrund einer Sportverletzung seit 5 Wochen invalide und leider erst wieder in drei Wochen dabei, dann aber regelmäßig. Und ab Semesterbeginn sind die Studenten wieder da, dann kommen erfahrungsgemäß mehr Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (27. Oktober 2011)

Morgen geht das offizielle Semesterprogramm wieder los:
Immer Freitags 14:00 Uhr für Anfänger mit Fahrtechnik-Training, dann eher kürzere, langsamere Touren auf Forststraßen oder leichteren Trails.
Immer Sonntags 14:00 Uhr freies Trainig für Fortgeschrittene, also schneller, härter, weiter.
Treffpunkt ist der Nordeingang des IFL am Parkplatz vom Sprangerweg.


----------



## bksmooth (8. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
ich suche noch jemanden in der Nähe von Göttingen, der mir seinen Bikekoffer (für einen Flug) vom März bis April leiht. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Shops, die das machen.
Würde mich über Antworten freuen!


----------



## Povver (24. Februar 2012)

Wollte mich mal wieder zu Worte melden. 
Hatte letztes Jahr im Sep. Einen schweren Bike Unfall mit Schulterbruch. 
Deswegen konnte ich nicht fahren, musste Operiert werden und alles:/!
Jetzt will ich langsam auf fester Straße wieder anfangen, aber vorher will ich mein Bike zur Inspektion bringen, welche issn die Beste Werkstatt dafür in Göttingen?


----------



## akastylez (24. Februar 2012)

Schau mal bei Voss Fahrräder am Bahnhof vorbei und frag nach Christoph.


----------



## Povver (24. Februar 2012)

Und dann? Sag ich akastylez Schick mich...?
Hört sich allerdings auch an wie eine Anzeige in der Zeitung für Damen die gewisse Dienste machen!
Aber vielleicht fahre ich da morgen mal vorbei. 

Edit: Nicht das er dann abhaut weil er Denk ich will Schulden eintreiben!


----------



## tombrider (25. Februar 2012)

Ja, genau das sagst Du. Christoph arbeitet allerdings im Moment im neuen Voss-Outlet in Weende (der ist in der Mitte zwischen Aldi und Real, auch dort gibt es eine Werkstatt). Frag nach Martin und sag, akastylez schickt Dich.


----------



## Povver (25. Februar 2012)

In weende das ist Velo? Cool. Das wäre viel praktischer, ist gleich hier im die Ecke!
Soll ich nun in weende nach Christop und wenn beim Bhf. Nach Martin fragen?
Heute schaffe ich es doch nicht, Frauchen sagt erst zu Ikea, und das kann dauert-.-! Sind gerade im Umzugsstreß:/!

Danke für die Infos. 

Ist einer der beiden hier im Forum vertreten?


----------



## akastylez (25. Februar 2012)

Tombrider ist Martin.


----------



## tombrider (25. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich bin am Bahnhof. Und Chris ist leider gerade krank...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Povver (25. Februar 2012)

Bist du der Martin der die MTB Touren von der Uni führt?


----------



## tombrider (25. Februar 2012)

Ja.


----------



## tombrider (25. Februar 2012)

Übrigens:
Bitte nicht Velo-Voss mit Voss Fahrräder am Bahnhof verwechseln!


----------



## Povver (25. Februar 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> Bitte nicht Velo-Voss mit Voss Fahrräder am Bahnhof verwechseln!



Nicht das gleiche?!  Oh. 
Dann kennen wir uns übrigens schon Martin!


----------



## tombrider (25. Februar 2012)

Velo-Voss wurde ebenfalls von Uli Voß mit gegründet, ist aber seit vielen Jahren unabhängiger Mitanbieter. Wir sind mit Velo-Voss freundschaftlich verbunden, mehr nicht. Da das aber immer alle verwechseln (Kunden und Lieferanten, was beides unangenehm ist), heißen wir ab sofort Fahrrad Center am Bahnhof bzw. Fahrrad Center Rosdorf bzw. Fahrrad Center am Lutteranger.
Mal schauen, ob ich Dich nächste Woche wiedererkenne!


----------



## Povver (26. Februar 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Velo-Voss wurde ebenfalls von Uli Voss mit gegründet, ist aber seit vielen Jahren unabhängiger Mitanbieter. Wir sind mit Velo-Voss freundschaftlich verbunden, mehr nicht. Da das aber immer alle verwechseln (Kunden und Lieferanten, was beides unangenehm ist), heißen wir ab sofort Fahrrad Center am Bahnhof bzw. Fahrrad Center Rosdorf bzw. Fahrrad Center am Lutteranger.
> Mal schauen, ob ich Dich nächste Woche wiedererkenne!



Interessant. Aber dann weis ich jetzt Bescheid. 
Jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder schauen wegen einem Besuch, wollte eigentlich gestern vorbei schauen, aber Frauchen musste zu Ikea. War erst um 7 wieder daheim:/! Ich schreib vorher ne pn wenn ich vorbei Schaue, kann aber 2 Wochen dauern wegen Umzug! Muss aber nicht große gemacht werden, Bremsen entlüften, hat mein Händler nicht hin bekommen, neue Backen weil diese nur quietschen und die Schaltung richten. 

Ich Heise übrigens Max!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (26. Februar 2012)

Sowas macht man doch selber...mit das schönste am Biken ist das basteln


----------



## tombrider (26. Februar 2012)

Kann man. Muß man aber nicht...


----------



## Povver (26. Februar 2012)

Kann man(n), hat aber keine zeit mehr dafür, und auch kein Nerv die Bremse zu entlüften!


----------



## tombrider (24. September 2012)

Die Uni-Mountainbike-Gruppe trifft sich ab sofort Fr (Anfänger) und So (Fortgeschrittene) immer um 16:00 Uhr am Sportzentrum Sprangerweg. Auch Nicht-Uni-Angehörige sind willkommen!


----------



## tombrider (27. Oktober 2012)

Ab sofort treffen sich die Uni-Mountainbiker Freitags (Anfänger) und Sonntags (Fortgeschrittene) immer um 14:00 Uhr am Sportzentrum Eingang Sprangerweg. Auch Nicht-Uni-Angehörige sind willkommen!


----------



## VA 700 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich krame diesen alten Thread nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder aus und möchte alle NICHT-Uni-MTBler, die eben zu solch utopischen Zeiten KEINE Zeit haben, aufrufen, sich hier zu melden. Die Steuerzahler unter uns, die sich abends nach der Arbeit oder am Wochenende mal wieder nach MTB-Ausfahrten sehnen, mögen sich gern hier absprechen oder mich mal persönlich anschreiben.
Da ich aufgrund einer Knieverletzung (durchs MTB) ca. 2 Jahre Speedbike gefahren bin, es mich jetzt aber wieder reizt, wünsche ich mir ein paar aktive Leute, die auch wieder langsam reinfinden müssen.

Kurz zu meinem Profil: 28, nähe GÖ, voll berufstätig, Technik gerade frisch überholt (Verschleißteile), Kondition mittelmäßig, Trainingsfaktor null.

Selbstverständlich können sich auch die Studifahrer melden - war doch nicht bös' gemeint ;-)


----------



## tombrider (28. Januar 2013)

Wie gewohnt werden sich die Zeiten demnächst auch wieder nach hinten verschieben, wenn es dann wieder länger hell ist. Ab April fahren wir üblicherweise von 18-20 Uhr.


----------



## luck01 (16. Februar 2013)

Bevor Göttingen hier ganz verschwindet, bringe ich das Thema
auf die erste Seite.


----------



## tombrider (16. Februar 2013)

Ist auch immer noch aktuell. Auch wenn ich gestern um 14:00 Uhr alleine gefahren bin. Bei Null Grad und Nieselregen. Keiner sonst gekommen. Seltsam.


----------



## luck01 (16. Februar 2013)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ist auch immer noch aktuell. Auch wenn ich gestern um 14:00 Uhr alleine gefahren bin. Bei Null Grad und Nieselregen. Keiner sonst gekommen. Seltsam.



So geht es mir meistens auch so, dass ich allein fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (1. März 2013)

*KOPIERT AUS DEM GESTOHLENE BIKES THREAD*


Daten zum geklauten Bike:


*GEKLAUT IN: GÖTTINGEN, Niedersachsen*
vor dem Lokal CHARLY MAX im Halbdunkel einer Telefonzelle,
ca. zwischen 21:00 Uhr und 22:00 Uhr, Datum: 26.02.2013

Abgeschlossen mit schwerem ABUS Schloß

2011er MTB FOCUS Whistler Disc
27 Gang Shimano
Farbe weiß,rot, schwarz
SKS Schutzblech HINTEN
Schwarze LENKERHUPE "Captn Sharky"
Halterungen für CATEYE Lichter HINTEN und VORNE
Sattelstütze Blackcomp
silberner Schnellspanner an Sattelstütze

Rahmennummer YF1154121

Neupreis ca. 500 Euro inkl. Schutzbleche

Ziemlich genau so wie dieses Modell: (kein original Bild)
Verändert: 
Schutzblech hinten, Lenkerhupe schwarz vorne
silberner Schnellspanner an Sattelstütze











Diebstahl wurde bereits zur Anzeige gebracht

Bei Hinweisen bitte melden per PN oder sonst wie


----------



## VA 700 (20. August 2013)

Ein neuer Versuch, die GÖer/NOMer zu erreichen, *OHNE* irgendwelche Studentenfahrten zur Antwort zu bekommen (wer Geld verdient und Studenten finanziert, kann um 14 Uhr nicht Fahrrad fahren!  )

Wer ist denn hier aktuell nach mit MTB oder RR im Kreis GÖ/NOM unterwegs und hat Lust mit uns zu fahren? Vorrangig abends und am WE, gern mit Beleuchtung!


----------



## luck01 (21. August 2013)

VA 700 schrieb:


> Ein neuer Versuch, die GÖer/NOMer zu erreichen, *OHNE* irgendwelche Studentenfahrten zur Antwort zu bekommen (wer Geld verdient und Studenten finanziert, kann um 14 Uhr nicht Fahrrad fahren!  )
> 
> Wer ist denn hier aktuell nach mit MTB oder RR im Kreis GÖ/NOM unterwegs und hat Lust mit uns zu fahren? Vorrangig abends und am WE, gern mit Beleuchtung!



Heute Nachmittag gegen 17.00 haben sich jede Menge Rennradfahrer beim Jahnstadion getroffen. Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich.


----------



## bksmooth (21. August 2013)

hoffentlich fahren dort keine Studenten mit, die er finanziert ...


----------



## VA 700 (21. August 2013)

Ach, hier sind die lustigen unterwegs. Gut, dann viel Spaß noch... Der Thread kommt nie wieder hoch - frag sich, wer den mal kaputt gemacht hat... ach ja richtig... bye


----------



## luck01 (22. August 2013)

VA 700 schrieb:


> Ein neuer Versuch, die GÖer/NOMer zu erreichen, *OHNE* irgendwelche Studentenfahrten zur Antwort zu bekommen (wer Geld verdient und Studenten finanziert, kann um 14 Uhr nicht Fahrrad fahren!  )
> 
> Wer ist denn hier aktuell nach mit MTB oder RR im Kreis GÖ/NOM unterwegs und hat Lust mit uns zu fahren? Vorrangig abends und am WE, gern mit Beleuchtung!



Bei solchen Anfragen brauchst Du dich nicht wundern, wenn es "spitze Kommentare" gibt.

Denk mal darüber nach


----------



## VA 700 (22. August 2013)

Danke, kein Bedarf. Ist mir hier zu albern geworden.


----------



## tombrider (31. Dezember 2013)

Werd die nächsten Tage wohl öfter fahren. Wer mitwill, kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## tombrider (1. Januar 2014)

Werde nachher eine kleine Kater-Tour fahren, eher nicht all zu weit von Göttingen entfernt. Also weder weit noch hektisch.Wer mitwill, melde sich bis 13:00 Uhr, ich komme dann online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (3. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre wie gesagt jetzt voraussichtlich täglich. Wer mitwill, melde sich einfach. Strecke, Treffpunkt usw. dann nach Absprache.


----------



## tombrider (11. Januar 2014)

Ist immer noch aktuell, ich fahre beinahe täglich (außer morgen). Heute Abfahrt gegen 12:30 -13:00 Uhr, wer mitwill, melde sich bis 12:00 Uhr. Ich bin dann online. Strecke und Treffpunkt nach Absprache.


----------



## tombrider (26. Januar 2014)

Es wird auch im Schnee gefahren! Heute Rückmeldungen bis 13:30, sonst üblicherweise bis 12:00 uhr.


----------



## tombrider (24. Februar 2014)

Heute 15:00 Uhr Tour für Unfitte und Einsteiger. Treffpunkt Göttingen Nikolausberg Senderstraße ganz oben, wo der Asphalt aufhört. Leicht zu finden: Den Nikolausberger Weg immer rauf, ab Bahnhof ca. 35 Minuten.


----------



## akastylez (24. Februar 2014)

Ich bin da leider noch am arbeiten....Euch aber viel Spaß, Wetter ist ja der Oberkracher!


----------



## tombrider (24. Februar 2014)

Wär speziell heute nix für Dich, weil ich gerade 2 Wochen mit einem fiesen Infekt zu kämpfen hatte. Ist heute die erste Tour danach, vermutlich eher ohne Höhenmeter, und das in Zeitlupe. Aber später gerne mal, es gibt es hier ein paar anspruchsvollere Trails, die Du vielleicht noch nicht kennst. Hier schreibe ich es nur noch gelegentlich rein, sonst immer bei facebook in der "Mountainbike Community Göttingen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (24. Februar 2014)

Wäre mir egal...fahre auch gerne mal gemütliche Runden.


----------



## tombrider (24. Februar 2014)

Na dann: Sofern es das Wetter zuläßt, werde ich jetzt vermutlich wieder täglich fahren. Bevorzugt so gegen 15 uhr.


----------



## tombrider (11. Mai 2014)

Rund um Göttingen werden wiederholt Wege zugelegt, jemand hat wohl etwas gegen Rentner,Reiter und Radfahrer. Insbesondere der Mackenröder Stieg und die Gegend um den Ibenberg/Eibenwald/Deppoldshausen sind betroffen. Das wollen wir gar nicht erst einreißen lassen: Bitte räumt solche Äste sofort weg, anstatt einfach nur drüberzutragen.


----------



## akastylez (11. Mai 2014)

Mache ich auch so schon immer


----------



## tombrider (11. Mai 2014)

Man sieht an den frischen Reifenspuren, daß viele drübertragen. Was kurzsichtig ist, denn wenn die ca. 250 aktiven Göttinger Biker alles sofort wegräumen, dann wird den Tätern schnell der Spaß vergehen.


----------



## akastylez (11. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre mehr im Northeimer Raum


----------



## tombrider (11. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube, es ist sowieso kaum ein Göttinger mehr hier, der nicht auch bei Facebook in der Göttinger MTB-Gruppe ist.


----------



## akastylez (12. Mai 2014)

Ziemlich tot hier, haste recht.


----------



## luck01 (17. Mai 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es ist sowieso kaum ein Göttinger mehr hier, der nicht auch bei Facebook in der Göttinger MTB-Gruppe ist.



Habe mit Facebook nichts am Hut.


----------



## tombrider (17. Mai 2014)

Bist du Göttinger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (18. Mai 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Bist du Göttinger?


Ja, komme aus Weende. 
Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich auch mit einigen Schreibern dieses Thread Mtb gefahren. Nachdem
sich diese "Kommentarlos" zurück gezogen haben. Fahre ich halt überwiegend alleine.

Fahre jetzt bei den schönen Wetter aber fast nur noch Rennrad.


----------



## tombrider (18. Mai 2014)

Ich lese hier immer mit, also sollte Dir mal nach MTB und Gesellschaft sein, schreib´s doch einfach hier rein. Wenn ich Zeit habe, können wir ja mal eine Runde zusammen fahren.


----------



## luck01 (18. Mai 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer mit, also sollte Dir mal nach MTB und Gesellschaft sein, schreib´s doch einfach hier rein. Wenn ich Zeit habe, können wir ja mal eine Runde zusammen fahren.


Gerne, auch wenn Du sicherlich ganz viel fiter bist als ich


----------



## tombrider (18. Mai 2014)

Ich bin da ganz entspannt. Der schwächere gibt das Tempo vor. Ich fahre recht ein paar mal die Woche, z.B. jetzt gleich. Bevorzugt allerdings eher nachmittags.


----------



## akastylez (18. Mai 2014)

Ich bin aus Nörten... Fahren Abends immer so ab 1830, eher geht leider nicht.


----------



## luck01 (19. Mai 2014)

Damit ihr mich erkennt.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinen Renner

l=

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1625831][/url]

Ja, ich weiß, ein alter Schinken. Aber ich  bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## tombrider (30. Dezember 2015)

Neujahrs-Katerrunde am 1.1. um 13:00 Uhr in Göttingen an der Schranke Stumpfe Eiche = Verlängerung der Robert-Koch-Straße. Rückmeldungen bitte bis 12:30 Uhr. Trailtour rund um Lippberge, Hünstollen usw.


----------



## Flowfux (4. Januar 2016)

Bin seit heute neu im Forum.
Wollte mich an dieser Stelle beim netten Biker aus Nicomonte melden.
Bin Momentan Besitzer eines Scalpel Carbon und eines Stevens Mobster Fatbikes, das sich besonders über den vielen Schnee freut


----------



## Yeti205 (19. Januar 2016)

Na dann schreibe ich hier doch auch mal meinen ersten Post.
Wäre ja nett wenn man hier wieder Facebooklose Biker aus Göttingen ansiedeln könnte.
Ich bin der 2m Biker aus Weende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmallLutz (28. Januar 2016)

Moin,

noch ein Biker ohne Facebook aus Göttingen


----------



## tombrider (28. Mai 2016)

Am Dienstag, 31. Mai 2016, findet am 17.00 Uhr das erste Bürgerforum zum Radverkehrsentwicklungsplan in der Aula im Waldweg 26 statt.

Bitte kommt zahlreich und legt dort Eure Vorstellungen bzw. Euch bekannte Mängel in der Fahrradverkehrsplanung für Göttingen dar.


----------



## tombrider (31. Mai 2016)

"Um besser planen zu können, bittet die Stadt um eine kurze Anmeldung per E-Mail an [email protected] oder telefonisch unter 0551/400-2588." http://www.stadtradio-goettingen.de/.../index_ger.html


----------



## tombrider (31. Mai 2016)

http://www.verwaltungsvorschriften-im-internet.de/bsvwvbund_26012001_S3236420014.htm Siehe insbesondere Punkte 17ff, 22.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (17. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche jemanden, gern auch mehrere Fahrer, mit denen man sich 1-2 mal die Woche zum Mountainbiken treffen kann.
Fahre die Trails um Göttingen, vorzugsweise Göttinger Wald, Richtung Kerstlingeröder Feld, gerne auch etwas weiter weg.

Mehrstündige Touren sind allerdings weniger möglich, da ich beruflich und privat momentan recht eingebunden bin.
Fahre gerne Touren aber es darf auch mal etwas anspruchsvoller sein... hab ein Rose Granite Chief Fully von 2012.

Am liebsten Trails allerdings ohne Sprünge und ähnliche Action... kann man meistens ja drum rum fahren, also ist das kein Ding.
Meldet euch.... außer Facebook hab ich nix gefunden, und da bin ich eigentlich nicht aktiv.

Viele Grüße aus Göttingen


----------



## VA 700 (18. Oktober 2016)

Endlich mal wieder jemand aktiv hier im Thread. Bin auch wieder aktiv - SEHR ähnliches Fahrprofil und Zeitmanagement wie du! Meld dich gerne mal per PN, wenn du magst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthea (4. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Alle die in der Facebookgruppe "MTB Community Göttingen" sind kennen mich und mein Anliegen schon. Da Facebook (hoffentlich nicht) der Nabel der Welt ist, möchte ich auf diesem Wege noch mehr Mountainbiker erreichen die im Göttinger Wald aktiv sind.
Ich schreibe derzeit meine Bachelorarbeit über Nutzungskonflikte im Stadtwald Göttingen, insbesondere zwischen Mountainbikern und anderen Waldbesuchern. Um ein allgemeines Meinungsbild über die Situation zu erhalten, habe ich eine Online-Umfrage erstellt. Viele Waldbesucher haben sie schon ausgefüllt, mir fehlen nur noch einige Mountainbiker!
Es wäre wirklich super, wenn einige von euch sich ca.6 Minuten Zeit nehmen würden um mitzumachen!

Hier ist der Link: https://www02.surveygrid.com/online/JF9R/47fGG

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## tombrider (4. Dezember 2016)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche jemanden, gern auch mehrere Fahrer, mit denen man sich 1-2 mal die Woche zum Mountainbiken treffen kann.
> Fahre die Trails um Göttingen, vorzugsweise Göttinger Wald, Richtung Kerstlingeröder Feld, gerne auch etwas weiter weg.
> ...



Ich schließe mich VA 700 an. Kannst Dich gerne bei mir melden, wenn Du fahren willst. Ansonsten wirst Du bei facebook sicherlich noch mehr Leute finden.


----------



## VA 700 (4. Dezember 2016)

1. VA 700 und nicht 800 ;-)
2. Will sie, glaub ich, nicht fahren, sondern nur Infos sammeln.
3. Hab ich über FB schon an der Umfrage teilgenommen.


----------



## tombrider (4. Dezember 2016)

VA 700 schrieb:


> 1. VA 700 und nicht 800 ;-)
> 2. Will sie, glaub ich, nicht fahren, sondern nur Infos sammeln.
> 3. Hab ich über FB schon an der Umfrage teilgenommen.


Sorry, Tippfehler, wird natürlich geändert.


----------



## VA 700 (4. Dezember 2016)

Kein Problem, alles gut.
Haben heute in GÖ wieder festgestellt, dass kaum ein MTBer unterwegs ist. -4 Grad und alle heulen rum? Haben EINEN anderen Fahrer gesehen - das war's. Sehr ernüchternd.


----------



## tombrider (4. Dezember 2016)

Die Facebook-Gruppe war heute offensichtlich unterwegs. Und wenn sich meine Mittelohrentzündung mal so langsam verabschieden könnte, wäre ich auch dabei gewesen.


----------



## VA 700 (4. Dezember 2016)

Mag sein, aber um 14 Uhr bin ich fast schon wieder da von meiner Runde ;-)


----------



## Fanatic_Ice (10. Juli 2017)

Hallo liebe MTBler

ich bin nach langer Abstinenz wieder als Einsteiger/ Anfänger aktiv, fahre ab und an am Wochenende, samstags oder sonntags, bei schönem Wetter... meist Plesse, Hünstollen, Stadtwald, Kerstlingeröder Feld, Weisswassertal etc.... und daran erkennt man mich..

Ich habe weder Fratzebook, StudiVZ etc.


----------



## tombrider (11. Juli 2017)

Fanatic_Ice schrieb:


> Hallo liebe MTBler
> 
> ich bin nach langer Abstinenz wieder als Einsteiger/ Anfänger aktiv, fahre ab und an am Wochenende, samstags oder sonntags, bei schönem Wetter... meist Plesse, Hünstollen, Stadtwald, Kerstlingeröder Feld, Weisswassertal etc.... und daran erkennt man mich..
> 
> Ich habe weder Fratzebook, StudiVZ etc.Anhang anzeigen 622959



Falls Du mal zusammen fahren willst, können wir gerne zusammen fahren. Ich habe zwar im Moment so eine blöde Achilles-Sehnen-Geschichte, aber die sollte in 3 Wochen vorbei sein.


----------



## tombrider (19. September 2017)

Fanatic_Ice schrieb:


> Hallo liebe MTBler
> 
> ich bin nach langer Abstinenz wieder als Einsteiger/ Anfänger aktiv, fahre ab und an am Wochenende, samstags oder sonntags, bei schönem Wetter... meist Plesse, Hünstollen, Stadtwald, Kerstlingeröder Feld, Weisswassertal etc.... und daran erkennt man mich..
> 
> Ich habe weder Fratzebook, StudiVZ etc.Anhang anzeigen 622959



Ich bin wieder fahrfähig, falls Du einen Mitfahrer suchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (22. November 2017)

Nachdem ich heute bei Göttingen wieder mal von Waldarbeitern darauf hingewiesen wurde, das Radfahren sei nur auf befestigten Wegen erlaubt: Das ist falsch. Im Niedersächsischen Gesetz über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung (NWaldLG) ist der § 25 Absatz 1 unmissverständlich:

"(1) 1 Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2 Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37)."

Das heißt: Es gibt in Niedersachsen keine Beschränkung auf feste Wege! Praktisch alles, was man fährt, ist als Fußweg oder unbefestigter Wirtschaftsweg in den offiziellen topographischen 1:25.000er LGN-Karten von der Niedersächsischen Landesvermessung (Landesbetrieb) eingezeichnet. Und wenn ein Weg da drin ist, dann können Forstbeamte, Jäger und Waldarbeiter lügen, bis sich die Balken biegen: Da darf man radeln! Selbstverständlich können solche Wege kurzfristig für Holzfällung gesperrt werden, und solche Sperrungen sollte man schon im eigenen Interesse beachten. Ansonsten nicht einschüchtern lassen, sondern bitte höflich, aber bestimmt widersprechen und diejenigen über die Rechtslage aufklären.


----------



## Yeti205 (22. November 2017)

Ja, ja die Göttinger Waldleute.
Hatte letztens eine nette Unterhaltung mit einem Förster bzgl. Plessetrail.
Laut ihm darf man da auch nicht fahren.


----------



## tombrider (22. November 2017)

Yeti205 schrieb:


> Ja, ja die Göttinger Waldleute.
> Hatte letztens eine nette Unterhaltung mit einem Förster bzgl. Plessetrail.
> Laut ihm darf man da auch nicht fahren.



Den parallel zur Plessestraße bis zum Hünstollen? Der ist in der topographischen Karte drin und folglich legal. Ich glaube, er ist auch auf der Karte am Friedwald eingezeichnet.


----------



## Flowfux (22. November 2017)

Das ist super, ich werde mir den Gesetzestext ausdrucken und jetzt zukünftig immer dabei haben.
Und dann gibt es ja immer diese Hilfssherifs, die einem Äste in den Weg legen, am liebsten nach Kurven oder man wird selbst auf „öffentlichen“ Waldwegen beschimpft, weil man keine Klingel am Bike hat, nachdem man sich langsam genähert und höflich gerufen hat.


----------



## LimiTimE (24. Mai 2018)

Ich war neulich mal in Göttingen zu Besuch und mein Bruder hat mir eine Strecke am Bismarckturm gezeigt. Wirklich schön angelegt  
Vielen Dank an alle die dort die Schaufel schwingen!


----------



## SmallLutz (26. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit,

hier noch ein Biker für den Raum Göttingen.
Auch sehr entspannt, da die Kondition relativ flach derzeit ist.
Wer Lust hat einfach mal Pm oder hier schreiben.
Würde auch bei Trail arbeiten mich zur Verfügung stellen

grüße
alex


----------



## tombrider (26. Mai 2018)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> hier noch ein Biker für den Raum Göttingen.
> Auch sehr entspannt, da die Kondition relativ flach derzeit ist.
> ...



Ich habe heute Zeit. Du hast eine PN.


----------



## tombrider (27. Mai 2018)

Ich fahre heute um 14:00 Uhr eine Runde ab Göttingen-Nikolausberg, Bus-Endhaltestelle, Auf der Lieth 30. Strecke nach Absprache. Anfänger und E-Biker willkommen. Rückmeldungen bitte bis 13:30 Uhr.


----------



## tombrider (30. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre auch heute um 14:00 Uhr eine Runde ab Göttingen-Nikolausberg, Bus-Endhaltestelle, Auf der Lieth 30. Strecke nach Absprache. Anfänger und E-Biker willkommen. Rückmeldungen bitte bis 13:30 Uhr. Ich fahre oft, aber aufgrund des mäßigen Erfolgs schreibe ich es hier nur gelegentlich mal rein. Wer nicht bei Facebook ist, aber regelmäßig über Termine informiert werden möchte, sollte mich daher bitte per PN anschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hmueller1975 (13. Dezember 2020)

2,5 Jahre keine Aktivität hier
Erschreckend


----------



## luck01 (13. Dezember 2020)

Das stimmt! 

Überwiegend bin ich jetzt mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. 

Zusätzlich hatte ich in den letzten 2 Jahren 2 schwere Radunfälle. Da hat
die Motivation sowie Kondition doch stark nach verlassen.


----------

